# Official Thoughts for El Hijo del Perro Aguayo Thread



## Reznor (Mar 9, 2015)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Reznor (Mar 9, 2015)

*Official Axelmania Avenges Andre, Adam, and Fandango Thread*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> ahem...please elaborate



mid carder = named fodder
puts over Roman = put over Nardo
Dunno what else, but it's there.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 9, 2015)

I won


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2015)

Kane used to rape divas, shock dudes and set them on fire.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 9, 2015)

Lol, from arguing monsters to being bitch made in that one segment.:rofl


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 9, 2015)

khris said:


> Kane used to rape divas, shock dudes and put them on fire.



Those things never happened according to Vince and the PG era.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 9, 2015)

Wizdow


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 9, 2015)

What in the world.....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2015)

Just like Mizdow, Wizdow is already better than Wiz.


----------



## Totitos (Mar 9, 2015)

wiz looks like a sick patient


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 9, 2015)

I think I've seen this dude on the morning news once before. I don't really follow current hip hop anymore.



Totitos said:


> wiz looks like a sick patient



he does have that malnourished look going on.


----------



## Legend (Mar 9, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> Those things never happened according to Vince and the PG era.



Katie Vick still did


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2015)

Is Wiz gonna plug his global hashish legalization campaign?


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 9, 2015)

Remember when Steph was even GM and tried to threaten Big Show he'd just give her the rape look and she'd fall back. 

But those days are long over and he's just been getting bullied by her for years now.


----------



## Totitos (Mar 9, 2015)

THEY SHOULD HAVE NEVER LET JOHN CENA SPIT LYRICS WITH WIZ KHALIFA


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 9, 2015)

Wiz global superstar that no one outside the US has heard about.  Seriously who the fuck is this guy?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2015)

This music isn't very good


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 9, 2015)

Wiz wearing Cena gear.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 9, 2015)

Look what mainstream rap has become.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 9, 2015)

Chyna...Sunny.  SMH....


----------



## Totitos (Mar 9, 2015)

only white women dancing


----------



## Bluth (Mar 9, 2015)

I turn on raw and I see Wiz Khalifa wearing Cena gear, wtf?


----------



## Kuya (Mar 9, 2015)

they gave Wiz cena gear


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 9, 2015)

Totitos said:


> only white women dancing



And Booker


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 9, 2015)

JBL holding back the urge to talk about whatever pops up on his ESPN newsfeed over Khalifa's show.


----------



## Darc (Mar 9, 2015)

Did a sign dead in his face say "wiz is wack" ??


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 9, 2015)

Totitos said:


> only white women dancing



This kills me.


----------



## Totitos (Mar 9, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]duWTfl4MJ1c[/YOUTUBE]

if only this was the version they played instead


----------



## Kuya (Mar 9, 2015)

[S-A-F];53065555 said:
			
		

> Look what mainstream rap has become.



these are the only songs he can do because everything other song is about weed


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 9, 2015)

Darc said:


> Did a sign dead in his face say "wiz is wack" ??



Yes.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 9, 2015)

Seriously I'd rather have Limp Bizkit back than this.

And many people booing Wiz


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 9, 2015)

This guy makes lil Wanye sound talented.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 9, 2015)

What was the fucking point of this?!  Why?


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 9, 2015)

Divas time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2015)

Tis why I only listen to Akala nowadays


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 9, 2015)

Bellas in Flintstones gear


----------



## Darc (Mar 9, 2015)

WHY DO THE FLINTSTONE BELLA TWINS HAVE THE SAME CUP SIZE? ALSO GOD DAMN THEY ARE FINE AS FUCK IN THESE OUTFITS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2015)

Are those cow cosplays?


----------



## Totitos (Mar 9, 2015)

the absolute state of that promo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2015)

#GiveDivasaChance

Jobber entrances to everyone


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 9, 2015)

AJ...

 Dammit Punk...


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 9, 2015)

WOW.

The Bellas can't talk for shit.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 9, 2015)

Did Summer just do the Glam Slam?


----------



## Darc (Mar 9, 2015)

khris said:


> #GiveDivasaChance
> 
> Jobber entrances to everyone



lmaooooooooooooo

u wild


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2015)

Summer Rae: botches then no sells 



EDIT: 
That was a good 2 minutes and 40 seconds. Good for you Divas


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 9, 2015)

Paige is fawning over AJ


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 9, 2015)

Nikki's response to givedivasachance was to be happy with what they've got and that AJ is nuts to think they will reach the male's status. 

She also said they did good storytelling in those 30 seconds but I didn't see what happen to comment on that. lol


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 9, 2015)

Well the corpse division got their match out of the way. I mean prior to that we were treated to a concert that had a guy singing the same chorus for I don't know how long.  Whatever......


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 9, 2015)

Sting promo?


----------



## Darc (Mar 9, 2015)

da fuck at this voice?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2015)

They gave Sting a shitty english dub


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 9, 2015)

Seriously are we supposed to think that all the Sting Promos after he joined the wolf pack just didn't happen?


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 9, 2015)

Da fuck is with this voice?

I knew WWE would fuck this up.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 9, 2015)

is that sting's voice?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 9, 2015)

Was that Borden's voice?


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 9, 2015)

Kuya said:


> is that sting's voice?



Not even close.  The only time he was silent was for 1-2 years.  But after he joined the wolfpack he had promos near enough every week in wcw.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 9, 2015)

WWE dubs Sting's promos now?


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 9, 2015)

Captain America vs Juggernaut.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 9, 2015)

Oh god Nationalistic Jingoism is back again.

Seriously what they should do at WM is have Bryan win IC title.  Cena lose again to Rusev and have Bryan unify IC and US titles calling out Rusev the same night.


----------



## Totitos (Mar 9, 2015)

WHO AXELMANIA HERE


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 9, 2015)

Henning is spinning in his grave.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2015)

I'd actually be excited for Hollywood Axelmania


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 9, 2015)

PlacidSanity said:


> Henning is spinning in his grave.



Welp this is usually the route WWE takes when someone has the charisma of a paper bag.


----------



## Darc (Mar 9, 2015)

JOBBER MANIA


----------



## Totitos (Mar 9, 2015)

PlacidSanity said:


> Henning is spinning in his grave.



Why? His boy is finally getting over.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2015)

AxelMania running mild brother


----------



## Darc (Mar 9, 2015)

Cena chants Kappa


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2015)

Rusev tapped out. 

Status: Elevated.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 9, 2015)

This is painfully bad to watch.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 9, 2015)

Face Cena.


----------



## Totitos (Mar 9, 2015)

how is this man a face


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 9, 2015)

Cena getting the US title back

Fading to the Mid-card successful.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 9, 2015)

Totitos said:


> how is this man a face



the crowd was chanting his name


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 9, 2015)

Lol, when all else fails use bully tactics to get what you want.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 9, 2015)

Cena just bullied Rusev for having an opinion. lol


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 9, 2015)

[S-A-F];53065860 said:
			
		

> Cena just bullied Rusev for having an opinion. lol



what the hell is your sig from.


----------



## Darc (Mar 9, 2015)

[S-A-F];53065860 said:
			
		

> Cena just bullied Rusev for having an opinion. lol



nope, he protected 'MERICA


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 9, 2015)

[S-A-F];53065860 said:
			
		

> Cena just bullied Rusev for having an opinion. lol



Don't be a bully.

Unless you're the popular kid.  Then bully your way as much as you want.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 9, 2015)

> People think faces have to act morally.

lol


----------



## Darc (Mar 9, 2015)

new day, same racism


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 9, 2015)

New day is on....wheres my prozac


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 9, 2015)

Happy to be here vs Tag team champs


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 9, 2015)

Chimps clapping to the top.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 9, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> what the hell is your sig from.



Cross Ange Ep 22. 
[youtube]XVVxfiBMQsE[/youtube]


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 9, 2015)

Well if they wanted to cool the crowd down they got the right guys to do it.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 9, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> > People think faces have to act morally.
> 
> lol



That was why Jessi ventura was a good commentator.  He was heel but his only real heel stuff was calling out faces on the BS.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 9, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> > People think faces have to act morally.
> 
> lol



So Cena's a hypocrite? 



PlacidSanity said:


> Well if they wanted to cool the crowd down they got the right guys to do it.



These guys are walking sleeping pills.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 9, 2015)

[S-A-F];53065916 said:
			
		

> So Cena's a hypocrite?



Pretty much.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 9, 2015)

Wow, New Day gets a win and yet the crowd doesn't give a darn.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 9, 2015)

Naomi/Nattie now.


----------



## rogersmattr (Mar 9, 2015)

Cena has a hilarious angry face.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## SAFFF (Mar 9, 2015)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wow, New Day gets a win and yet the crowd doesn't give a darn.



My mind honestly wanders off whenever they're on. They're not doing anything and haven't since they became the New Day.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 9, 2015)

Naomi must be stanky, did you see Nattie's face ?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2015)

#GiveDivasAChance twice in a lifetime


----------



## Totitos (Mar 9, 2015)

>Los matadores

it keeps getting worse


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 9, 2015)

Naomi used Princess Peach move as a finisher.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 9, 2015)

Lol, WWE getting those feuds in for the WM card.


----------



## Darc (Mar 9, 2015)

THIS RAW LOOOOL


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2015)

Placid, is that set from Needless? I fucking love that anime.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 9, 2015)

khris said:


> Placid, is that set from Needless? I fucking love that anime.



Yes it is.  The no pan fan Aruka Schild is the current set I'm going by.


----------



## Black Superman (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## Totitos (Mar 9, 2015)

Coming back to boos :


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 9, 2015)

>Colored peoople in the ring
>Crowd starts a weak ass cm punk chant

Fuck you pitsburg


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 9, 2015)

CM punk chants.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 9, 2015)

The WM is looking as bad as WM27 was.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2015)

PlacidSanity said:


> Yes it is.  The no pan fan Aruka Schild is the current set I'm going by.



That episode where the main character had the robot chick reveal the 3 sizes of some anime babes is still stuck to my brain. Fucking laughed my ass off 

Need to revisit the show.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 9, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> The WM is looking as bad as WM27 was.



I think this might be the worst Road to WM I've ever seen.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 9, 2015)

What the fuck !?


----------



## rogersmattr (Mar 9, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> The WM is looking as bad as WM27 was.


I'd forgotten about that. How far the Miz has fallen. Went from the main event of Wrestlemania 4 years ago to viagra parodies.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 9, 2015)

They do realize how retarded this angle makes seth look right?


----------



## Totitos (Mar 9, 2015)

Rollins' laughter always kills me.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 9, 2015)

Orton confirmed gonna rape Seth Rollins real soon.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 9, 2015)

Lol, the matadors won.    So it's a multiple tag match for this year's WM card.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 9, 2015)

rogersmattr said:


> I'd forgotten about that. How far the Miz has fallen. Went from the main event of Wrestlemania 4 years ago to viagra parodies.



Jizz headlining WM was the biggest joke of all.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 9, 2015)

No thats reigns main eventing Mania,

 Miz was actually over and had been built up


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2015)

Imagine a wrestlemania headlined by Miz and Reigns


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 9, 2015)

Man after that promo Heyman cut earlier I can't look at Wyatt in a serious light again.  Using him to resurrect the Deadman's career.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 9, 2015)

Miz would burry him on the mic.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2015)

What's this CGI name plate bullshit?


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 9, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> No thats reigns main eventing Mania,
> 
> Miz was actually over and had been built up



David Arquette was a more believable champion. 

Jizz is exactly where he should be now.

A joke midcarder.

It's no coincidence the writer that was pulling for Miz to be World champ was fired by Vince after WM27.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 9, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> It's no coincidence the writer that was pulling for Miz to be World champ was fired by Vince after WM27.



Supporting a decision Vince makes


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 9, 2015)

Ok thats a good way to take this.

"Yu thought you would have to die for the streak to be broken, but that didn't happen.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 9, 2015)

Well at least Miz was built up, while Reigns us just shoved down our throats.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 9, 2015)

Taker's back..


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 9, 2015)

My hype level is steadily rising


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 9, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> Supporting a decision Vince makes



Damn straight.

Jizz hasn't touched the world title since that shitty main event at WM27.


----------



## Totitos (Mar 9, 2015)

NOOOOOOO

NOT THE CHAIR DAMMIT

IT HAD A FAMILY


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 9, 2015)

Lightning strike to the center of the ring (With Bray inside)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2015)

Wyatt no selling the fuck out of Taker's super powers


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 9, 2015)

PlacidSanity said:


> Man after that promo Heyman cut earlier I can't look at Wyatt in a serious light again.  Using him to resurrect the Deadman's career.



yeah he's just not at that level even with all these theatrics.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 9, 2015)

khris said:


> Wyatt no selling the fuck out of Taker's super powers



Because his powers are greater of course.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 9, 2015)

Juice more outdated than a JR blog. Miz is the purest heel in years. Get with the times.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 9, 2015)

What, no rumbling ring.  Production must be skimping on the theatrics.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> Because his powers are greater of course.



So? Kane and Undertaker never no sold each other's stuff. Hell, they even sold Mick Foley's endurance when he was temporarily in the mix with them.



PlacidSanity said:


> What, not rumbling ring.  Production must be skimping on the theatrics.



They struck a lighting bolt 7 feet away from Bray. I'd say that was theatrically sufficient. 

But Bray stupidly laughed it off.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 9, 2015)

khris said:


> So? Kane and Undertaker never no sold each other's stuff. Hell, they even sold Mick Foley's endurance when he was temporarily in the mix with them.



From a kayfabe point of view, Wyatt knows takers weak.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 9, 2015)

Ms. Jove said:


> Juice more outdated than a JR blog. Miz is the purest heel in years. Get with the times.



Jove DumbAsFuck.

I said Jizz was a joke as a world champion.

It would be like Rockstar Spud as TNA Heavyweight champion. 

Still more believable than Ryder getting a push.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> From a kayfabe point of view, Wyatt knows takers weak.



Again. Has nothing to do with selling "super powers". They can't do that stuff in a match anyways


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 9, 2015)

So...how was raw?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> So...how was raw?



>GodHeyman being godly.
>other shit.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 9, 2015)

khris said:


> Again. Has nothing to do with selling "super powers". They can't do that stuff in a match anyways



Wasn't takers "powers" the reason he was supposed to be so danm near unbeatable?


Lol no pop for roman.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 9, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Jove DumbAsFuck.
> It would be like *EC3* as TNA Heavyweight champion.



Everything in this post quoted is accurate.  Miz is what he is with all the neutering by creative.  You really think he couldn't be at least half as shitheel as prime flair with the _reigns _taken off him?  Ha...wasn't even trying.


----------



## Totitos (Mar 9, 2015)

khris said:


> So? Kane and Undertaker never no sold each other's stuff. Hell, they even sold Mick Foley's endurance when he was temporarily in the mix with them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He laughed because taker finally responded to him after a gorillion promos. He got what he wanted.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 9, 2015)

khris said:


> >*GodHeyman being godly.
> *>other shit.


That stress of being able to see how shitty creative turning the 'walrus shaped coal' into 'dangerous diamond' is great and all... shame diamonds are mostly worthless outside of their industries bubble.

I hear New Day did stuff.
What did Ziggler do?
And did A. Fox show up?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> Wasn't takers "powers" the reason he was supposed to be so danm near unbeatable?



They brush it off as "mind games" ever since his American Badass/Big Evil gimmick IIRC.

Don't mind the reason though, if they're going through all this special effects trouble Bray should at least attempt to sell it. He's still a jobbing midcarder in the end.



Agmaster said:


> Dat stress of being able to see how shitty creative turning the walrus shaped coal into dangerous diamond is great and all.  Too bad diamonds are mostly worthless outside of their bubble.
> 
> I hear New Day did stuff.
> What did Ziggler do?
> And did A. Fox show up?



New Day didn't job.
Ziggler super kicked someone and got blackhole slammed (i think)
@Fox, not sure. Divas got like 5 minutes of exposure in total including a bellas promo.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 9, 2015)

khris said:


> Don't mind the reason though, if they're going through all this special effects trouble Bray should at least attempt to sell it. He's still a jobbing midcarder in the end.



So Bray was supposed to act like a scared bitch?


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 9, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> That stress of being able to see how shitty creative turning the 'walrus shaped coal' into 'dangerous diamond' is great and all... shame diamonds are mostly worthless outside of their industries bubble.
> 
> I hear New Day did stuff.
> What did Ziggler do?
> And did A. Fox show up?



I don't think Ziggler was on or Fox. They dropped the ball hard on both but I read a rumor about Ziggler walking out during a meeting so he might be done for good.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 9, 2015)

Orton gave ROllins the finger a la Austin.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 9, 2015)

Can't show Orton giving the fingers.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 9, 2015)

Lol, that creative censoring of Randy flipping the birds.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> So Bray was supposed to act like a scared bitch?



No. Just not laugh like a retard. Bray constantly laughing at his opponents in build ups is reminiscent of Cena tbh. Except Bray jobs instead. 

It's stupid. Mankind used to be crazy and emotionally unstable as well but he didn't laugh like an idiot at every threat he faced.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 9, 2015)

khris said:


> New Day didn't job.
> Ziggler super kicked someone and got blackhole slammed (i think)
> @Fox, not sure. Divas got like 5 minutes of exposure in total including a bellas promo.



...so...they are next in line for a title shot?  Or are they quickly setting up a multi team match a la the IC match?


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 9, 2015)

That whistling sound is all of seths credibility plummeting towords the ground


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 9, 2015)

Welcome to prison, Rollins.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> ...so...they are next in line for a title shot?  Or are they quickly setting up a multi team match a la the IC match?



Now now. We know how Vince hates doing the same thing back to back.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 9, 2015)

Taking him to the woodshed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2015)

This is an ending segment for a RAW 20 days away from Mania gentlemen.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 9, 2015)

Seth sobbing like a bitch.....


----------



## Totitos (Mar 9, 2015)

randy pls no bully ;_;


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 9, 2015)

Is Rollin's shoulder broken?


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 9, 2015)

Might as well have Orton punt him and end his career.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 9, 2015)

Oh, randy is treating seth like cena treats other up and comers?  How unexpected.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 9, 2015)

looool rollins is getting raped.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2015)

I could almost swear Rollins is the face here.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 9, 2015)

now that was a burial


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 9, 2015)

Orton vs Rollins at Mania. Confirmed


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 9, 2015)

Needed to end with the punt.


----------



## Totitos (Mar 9, 2015)

The most shocking thing about this episode was an rko breaking a table.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 9, 2015)

Where's Dr. Amman? No one's ever needed a Z-Pak more than that man right now.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 9, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> Needed to end with the punt.



Save the Punt Kick for Mania.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 9, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> Needed to end with the punt.



Punt sidelines wrestlers for 8+ months tho. It's literally the strongest move in WWE right now


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 9, 2015)

khris said:


> I could almost swear Rollins is the face here.



Lol, yeah anyone just tuning in during that brutal beating may have come to that conclusion.    The bully pulpit was strong tonight.  

And why am I thinking the Taker/Wyatt feud is going to make the app game become kayfabe.
[YOUTUBE]Ke-7aHyRCdI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 9, 2015)

khris said:


> Punt sidelines wrestlers for 8+ months tho. It's literally the strongest move in WWE right now



Except when Cena took it in a HIAC match.  Sure he lost but opened the next raw.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 9, 2015)

Mrow?  ...pause that Immortals intro at about 32 seconds and tell me why the art team HBK'd triple k's eye?


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## Gibbs (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## Agmaster (Mar 9, 2015)

*MFW asked about mania:*


----------



## teddy (Mar 10, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> *MFW asked about mania:*


----------



## Legend (Mar 10, 2015)

Rape Face


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 10, 2015)

Orton and Cena holding their shovels firm.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 10, 2015)

Someone should edit in WM31 logo into the Hogan Headshake gif.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 10, 2015)

Orton's beatdown of Rollins was like everything else he does. 

Slow and boring.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2015)

not sure if slowpoke but I heard Connor the Crusher is getting into the Hall of Fame .

So many feels


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 10, 2015)

And they gave him Connor the Warrior Award. 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Ej73ZNbMNY[/youtube]


----------



## Cromer (Mar 10, 2015)

Hello people. So I hear RAW was car crash bad last night? 

Oh, and PK, thanks for the concern. I'm out of the hospital now, though I'm still having to take it easy 'cause the 'healed' tissue could come apart like wet bog roll if I move wrong.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 10, 2015)

Didn't watch Raw and from the looks of it I'm glad.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 10, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> And they gave him Connor the Warrior Award.
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Ej73ZNbMNY[/youtube]



WWE milking that boy for all he was worth.

Edit: At least the silver lining is that the IC is actually being treated with the respect it deserves. Sadly, it is too late and will never be looked upon as the "secondary belt" to the WWE championship like the WHC title was.

Edit 2: AJ and Summer Rae match was awful. I try to see the good in every Diva match but AJ can only carry Summer's ass so far.

Edit 3: Holy fuck, two diva matches? That fucking hashtag actually worked.

Edit 4: The Undertaker segment could have been good if he actually appeared. Wyatt is actually carrying this feud although I'm not surprised.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 10, 2015)

Cromer said:


> Hello people. So I hear RAW was car crash bad last night?
> 
> Oh, and PK, thanks for the concern. I'm out of the hospital now, though I'm still having to take it easy 'cause the 'healed' tissue could come apart like wet bog roll if I move wrong.



Woah dude. You alright?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 10, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> Except when Cena took it in a HIAC match.  Sure he lost but opened the next raw.



It is Cena after all Nemesis


----------



## teddy (Mar 10, 2015)

So yeah i did my usual skimming of raw and i have to agree with the people who implied that this really doesn't feel like wrestlemania season as opposed to the build up of a filler ppv. it's one of the most unremarkable wrestlemania buildups in the company's history afaic


like vince doesn't really give a shit about this one and/or is just reserving most of the effort for wm32


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 10, 2015)

The segment that made RAW somewhat worthwhile of a watch. 
[YOUTUBE]SOpJKNlIcos[/YOUTUBE]


One of the many segments that made me believe someone from creative needs to be made an example of. 
[YOUTUBE]as4I_DvAM8s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 10, 2015)

I still have that weak ass song stuck in my head. This is how they get you.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 10, 2015)

[S-A-F];53071038 said:
			
		

> I still have that weak ass song stuck in my head. This is how they get you.



No.  They "got you" the moment you turned on and left on Raw.  You already got, fam.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 10, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> No.  They "got you" the moment you turned on and left on Raw.  You already got, fam.



Shit you're right. But you always sneak a peek for Ziggler so...


----------



## Sauce (Mar 10, 2015)

1.  I was watching the WWE network and they're plugging Jericho's lame ass dvd. I remember when Jericho was cool and didn't suck Vince's cock all the time on twitter.

2. Why is everyone saying Brock should stay with WWE? I just read Jim Ross's statement and I agree with it. However, creative has nothing more for Brock Lesnar. He beat *The Streak, HHH, and Cena(?)*

There's nothing else for him to do. Hes done.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 10, 2015)

Brock gonna beat Reigns and Vince is gonna get his dream match, Brock vs. Rock at WM 32 with Rock avenging the Anoa'I family.

The story writes itself.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 10, 2015)

But, he already faced the Rock. That match would be a repeat. 

Don't we deserve better than repeat matches?


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 10, 2015)

Brock has never defeated the man who never lost it. Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 10, 2015)

Sauce said:


> But, he already faced the Rock. That match would be a repeat.
> 
> Don't we deserve better than repeat matches?



Wasn't that a long time ago? And Vince really wants that main event. 

Reigns losing to Brock might boost his status as a star and get fans to sympathize for him.


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 10, 2015)

Sauce said:


> 1.  I was watching the WWE network and they're plugging Jericho's lame ass dvd. I remember when Jericho was cool and didn't suck Vince's cock all the time on twitter.
> 
> 2. Why is everyone saying Brock should stay with WWE? I just read Jim Ross's statement and I agree with it. However, creative has nothing more for Brock Lesnar. He beat *The Streak, HHH, and Cena(?)*
> 
> There's nothing else for him to do. Hes done.



Sting? Orton?


----------



## Sauce (Mar 10, 2015)

Sympathize for Reigns?


----------



## Sauce (Mar 10, 2015)

Perucho, Brock has beat guys better than Orton and Sting. What can they possibly contribute to his success?


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 10, 2015)

Kuya said:


> Wasn't that a long time ago? And Vince really wants that main event.
> 
> Reigns losing to Brock might boost his status as a star and get fans to sympathize for him.



I don't see how you can sympathize with a guy who beat up grown ass men in bars at 9 years old. WWE is doing everything they can to make Reigns unrelatable and just some somoan "badass" people want to live through.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 10, 2015)

Hey I'm just trying to find a reasonable solution for Reigns not win the belt, because Reigns a shit


----------



## Cromer (Mar 10, 2015)

Do you know a lot of wrasslin' fans' problem?

You guys develop fandom for the wrestlers. That means, as long as your faves are getting time, you'll keep tuning in, no matter how pissed off the result makes you.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2015)

Sauce said:


> WWE milking that boy for all he was worth.



or maybe they actually liked him


----------



## Gunners (Mar 10, 2015)

Saw a woman with a nice body, but she looked just like Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 10, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> or maybe they actually liked him



Then I hope every other Make A Wish kid gets this reward.


----------



## Ulti (Mar 10, 2015)

Wiz may have been fucking baked


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Then I hope every other Make A Wish kid gets this reward.




I get what you're saying but they made a Conner Foundation to help all those kids that had to deal with it. WWE must have legitimately loved the kid a lot to do this for  him


Trying to look at the bad side to this is just one of those things you don't do


----------



## Sauce (Mar 10, 2015)

Yeah, I understand where you're coming from. But with a company as big as WWE it's hard to not see if they're are alternative motives behind some of the stuff they do.


----------



## Legend (Mar 10, 2015)

When is Wiz not high?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Yeah, I understand where you're coming from. But with a company as big as WWE it's hard to not see if their are alternative motives behind some of the stuff they do.



I get you and I'm sure there is but I'd rather for once just enjoy that warming HOF entry instead of seeing something worse.


Connor did get a lot more exposure with the E than most kids but I do legit appreciate what they do for the kids even if I hate the product 


You're right though on the fact they might have something going for this to happen. I just would rather for now ignore it and just like Connor getting some accomplishments in the afterlife.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 10, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Don't we deserve better than repeat matches?



........no.....


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 10, 2015)

People could stop buying WWE shit. Like tickets to their PPVs...I mean it makes zero sense to bemoan a product that you are pouring a good amount of money into.


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 10, 2015)

> Thanks to Trey Campbell for the following WWE SmackDown spoilers from tonight's tapings in Detroit:
> 
> * Daniel Bryan kicks off SmackDown to a big pop. Bryan declares that he will be in the Intercontinental Title Match at WrestleMania 31. It ends up being Bryan, Bad News Barrett, Dolph Ziggler, Luke Harper, Dean Ambrose and Stardust all in the ring. R-Truth appears on the stage with the IC Title belt while the others brawl in the ring.
> 
> ...



This burial..........


----------



## Kuya (Mar 10, 2015)

TURD 3:16!!!


----------



## Legend (Mar 10, 2015)

Supa Turd


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 10, 2015)

This whole build for Mania is a turd.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2015)

Juice's sig continues to no sell my no selling of it and proceeding to AA my feelings


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 10, 2015)

The only good thing with this turd stuff is Ambrose teasing a heel turn.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> The only good thing with this turd stuff is Ambrose teasing a heel turn.



just gonna say it's not a good thing because Ambrose face shits on Reigns face.


This is just to prove that WWE will do everything to give Reigns Cena treatment but you can go ahead and think it's good


----------



## Totitos (Mar 10, 2015)

RIP sexual chocolate


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 10, 2015)

Totitos said:


> RIP sexual chocolate



WHAT? 

never mind I thought you meant for real 

damn those comments without emotes!


----------



## Platinum (Mar 11, 2015)

WWE ruining all their over faces to get babygurl some shine .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 11, 2015)

All these losers still cheering for the turd.


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 11, 2015)

Lol Heyman just dissed Pacman and Mayweather.

I really hope Lesnar retains and troll Vince by unifying the Wwe and Ufc titles


----------



## Sauce (Mar 11, 2015)

Unifying the WWE and UFC titles.

Unifying the WWE and UFC titles.

Unifying the WWE and UFC titles.

Do it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 11, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> This burial..........



The fuck? Henry wasn't even being a heel there. Of all the things they're making Reigns, they're making him a face Sheamus 

And that's definitely it for Bryan. They killed their legit future top star.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 11, 2015)

Henry is the World's Strongest Jobber but that turd segment


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 11, 2015)

Ziggler, Bryan and Ambrose must have been struggling to laugh at how terrible that was.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 11, 2015)

> Daniel Bryan kicks off SmackDown to a big pop. Bryan declares that he will be in the Intercontinental Title Match at WrestleMania 31



Jesus Christ.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 11, 2015)

Watching Total Divas and Paige is sorta-dating the lead singer of the Emarosa.


Post Johnny Craig, too.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 11, 2015)

[S-A-F];53071082 said:
			
		

> Shit you're right. But you always sneak a peek for Ziggler so...



Everyone likes a little pain, I guess.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 11, 2015)

Bryan the turd, almost as bad as the nugget comment HBK made that buried Owen.


----------



## teddy (Mar 11, 2015)

_WE GOT A FLYING TURD, MAGGLE!_


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 11, 2015)

Bryan will lead the WM crowd chants of "TURD! TURD! TURD!"


----------



## Cromer (Mar 11, 2015)

Oh, you poor, _poor_, darlings


----------



## Sauce (Mar 11, 2015)

Give Bryan the NXT bull entrance and replace bull with turd.


----------



## Totitos (Mar 11, 2015)

ted. said:


> _WE GOT A FLYING TURD, MAGGLE!_



If I hear those words coming out from JBL next week, I fucking swear


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 11, 2015)

It's just ridiculous the lengths WWE will go to try to snuff out Bryan's popularity instead of trying to capitalize on it.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 11, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> It's just ridiculous the lengths WWE will go to try to snuff out Bryan's popularity instead of trying to capitalize on it.



Welp you posted that quote where Vince said he'd rather have half an arena full of people cheering for his guy than a full arena cheering for someone else.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 11, 2015)

[S-A-F];53079353 said:
			
		

> Welp you posted that quote where Vince said he'd rather have half an arena full of people cheering for his guy than a full arena cheering for someone else.



That only proves that Vince has always been an idiot and not a senile old man.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 11, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> It's just ridiculous the lengths WWE will go to try to snuff out Bryan's popularity instead of trying to capitalize on it.



I find it admirable, I mean it's like Vince hates money or something.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 11, 2015)

Still rather watch that shitshow than the matches they are advertising for Mehnia


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 11, 2015)

ted. said:


> _WE GOT A FLYING TURD, MAGGLE!_



LOOK MAGGLE, THE TURD IS TWERKING!THE TURD IS TWERKING!HAHAHA AHLUV IT


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 11, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> That only proves that Vince has always been an idiot and not a senile old man.



Yeah I read about how he was forced by others working with him to change to the attitude era. Vince was gonna have New Generation all the way into 2000.


----------



## teddy (Mar 11, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> Still rather watch that shitshow than the matches they are advertising for Mehnia



The only match worth tuning into for the mehnia seems to be the ic ladder match


...too bad the full breadth of my attention span will be too occupied with bloodborne, dfo, and the season finale of the walking dead 



Tranquil Fury said:


> LOOK MAGGLE, THE TURD IS TWERKING!THE TURD IS TWERKING!HAHAHA AHLUV IT



_THE TURD JUST LIKES TO HAVE FUN, MAGGLE!_


----------



## Kuya (Mar 11, 2015)

First Match:
Andre The Giant Battle Royale - Sheamus wins,  tossing out Ryback and Mizdow

Second Match: 
Orton vs. Rollins: No Holds Barred - Rollins wins 

Third Match:
AJ and Paige vs. Bellas : AJ makes Nikki tap

Fourth Match:
Usos vs. Matadores vs. New Day vs. Tyson Kidd - Usos win

Fifth Match:
Triple H vs. Sting - Sting wins

Sixth Match:
Bryan vs. Ambrose vs. Bad News vs. Truth vs. Harper vs. Ziggler IC Ladder match - Bryan wins IC belt

Seventh Match:
Cena vs. Rusev - Cena wins US belt via 3 AA's

Co-Main Event:
Wyatt vs. Undertaker Buried Alive Match : Undertaker wins

Main Event:
Reigns vs. Brock for WWE WHC : Brock wins in a long tough match

Rollins cashes in and pins Brock and wins belt. Reigns spears Rollins to close the show. All 3 end the show looking strong.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 11, 2015)

Kuya said:


> First Match:
> Andre The Giant Battle Royale - Sheamus wins,  tossing out Ryback and Mizdow
> 
> Second Match:
> ...



What utterly markish predictions.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 11, 2015)

Kuya said:


> Co-Main Event:
> Wyatt vs. Undertaker Buried Alive Match : Undertaker wins
> .



Undertaker winning a 1 v 1 buried alive match?  Impossible (yes i know he won the first but the ppv ended with him being buried and losing the aftermath)


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 11, 2015)

Kuya said:


> First Match:
> Andre The Giant Battle Royale - Sheamus wins,  tossing out Ryback and Mizdow
> 
> Second Match:
> ...


*price is right 'you lose' medley*


----------



## Ulti (Mar 11, 2015)

ted. said:


> ...too bad the full breadth of my attention span will be too occupied with bloodborne, dfo, and the season finale of the walking dead



Yeah I usually host a mania viewing party but this year none of us are interested so we're doing a walking dead finale party instead


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 11, 2015)

The latest news fro the dirtsheets is that the Briscoe bros might be NXT bound.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 11, 2015)

Cromer said:


> What utterly markish predictions.



I don't know what this means


----------



## Sauce (Mar 11, 2015)

First Match:
Andre The Giant Battle Royale - Sheamus wins,  tossing out Ryback and Mizdow
*Ok
*
Second Match: 
Orton vs. Rollins: No Holds Barred - Rollins wins 
*No.* Orton needs to become the top anti-hero in this company. He can't lose this ppv especially after being absent for so long

Third Match:
AJ and Paige vs. Bellas : AJ makes Nikki tap
*Ok. *After watching Total Divas, I don't think The Bellas should go over this one. Especially since their future with the WWE is uncertain. But, then again so is AJ's.

Fourth Match:
Usos vs. Matadores vs. New Day vs. Tyson Kidd - Usos win
*Ok*. It's a non-title match and WWE loves to make Uso-Cenas look strong.

Fifth Match:
Triple H vs. Sting - Sting wins
*Ok.*

Sixth Match:
Bryan vs. Ambrose vs. Bad News vs. Truth vs. Harper vs. Ziggler IC Ladder match - Bryan wins IC belt
*No* Bad News needs to win this match or else he'll fall into the lowercard and become trash.

Seventh Match:
Cena vs. Rusev - Cena wins US belt via 3 AA's
*No.* Cena does not need the US title. Rusev needs to go over. I repeat. He needs to go over and look strong.

Co-Main Event:
Wyatt vs. Undertaker Buried Alive Match : Undertaker wins
*No* Wyatt needs to be built as "The new Undertaker". He needs this win. To suffer a second straight WM loss will hurt him.

Main Event:
Reigns vs. Brock for WWE WHC : Brock wins in a long tough match

Rollins cashes in and pins Brock and wins belt. Reigns spears Rollins to close the show. All 3 end the show looking strong.
*Ok* Brock can't afford to lose to Reigns. Especially not after being built as an unstoppable monster. A cash in should happen at WM. Better late than never.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 11, 2015)

Sauce said:


> First Match:
> Andre The Giant Battle Royale - Sheamus wins,  tossing out Ryback and Mizdow
> *Ok
> *
> ...



What utterly smarkish predictions


----------



## Legend (Mar 11, 2015)

I approve of that


----------



## teddy (Mar 11, 2015)

Ulti said:


> Yeah I usually host a mania viewing party but this year none of us are interested so we're doing a walking dead finale party instead



I might've been inclined to catch the show if more effort was put into this but when you have one of the worst booked royal rumbles in the company's history, and one of the worst wm buildups in its history in succession like this...it significantly knocks down any incentive i could've had in watching it


----------



## Sauce (Mar 11, 2015)

Even when Raw is at its worst > TWD


----------



## teddy (Mar 11, 2015)

Lol no


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 11, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Even when Raw is at its worst > TWD


----------



## Sauce (Mar 11, 2015)

I just hate when shows are over-hyped. I'm passed the fourth season and didn't even bother to watch five yet. The pacing of the plot is horrible at times.


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 11, 2015)

> Source: PWInsider
> 
> We noted before that at the meeting before Monday's RAW in Pittsburgh, WWE officials told the talents that if they have any issues, they can bring them to officials.
> 
> The statement was made to the talents that if they have any issues or problems, they are to bring them to the company's attention right away and not let them go on to be brought up later. PWInsider noted that the company wants talents to come right to them and talk to them about their problems, whether they are personal or work-related issues. WWE made it clear that they have more than enough people that are willing to help talents out with their issues. It was also said that they are here for the wrestlers and appreciate everything they do for the company.



Has DB complained to Managament again?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 11, 2015)

Man why is Eric Young a better heel then everyone in WWE?


----------



## teddy (Mar 11, 2015)

Sauce said:


> I just hate when shows are over-hyped. I'm passed the fourth season and didn't even bother to watch five yet. The pacing of the plot is horrible at times.



I'll be the first to tell you the show is far from perfect or exquisite television, but it has to do a lot to be worse than raw and you're lying if you think otherwise


----------



## Ulti (Mar 11, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Even when Raw is at its worst > TWD



Just look at the flowers sauce...


----------



## Sauce (Mar 11, 2015)

Undertaker being kept off TV no doubt so he doesn't have to address his lost to Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 11, 2015)

Also because he's old as dirt.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 11, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Undertaker being kept off TV no doubt so he doesn't have to address his lost to Brock Lesnar.



What's the point of coming back to TV to state the obvious?


----------



## teddy (Mar 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]AmnIBsMP4xQ[/YOUTUBE]

>mfw we aren't getting this at the apex of when people cared about these two
>mfw we aren't getting this at all


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 11, 2015)

Steen.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 11, 2015)

Is it too late to come into this thread and complain about these dreadful Raws and the lackluster Mania build?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 11, 2015)

For those dissatisfied with the current product and don't really wanna throw support behind it...these are basic ones I follow:

-Watch through a stream.
-Skip the first hour of RAW.
-Don't watch Smackdown at all.
-If watching Raw, the only full program necessary is the one right after the monthly PPV.
-Going more extreme with the latter, the only RAWs truly necessary to watch are the ones after the "big" PPVs: Wrestlemania, Royal Rumble, SummerSlam, Survivor Series, and Money in the Bank.
-If tuning into RAW weekly, a constant tuning in and out every 10-20 minutes doesn't make a difference.
-Youtube will in many ways, recap the highlights either way.

-I think this one is a given, but don't buy their shit like the network, where wrestlers don't even get many royalties off of. If you gotta buy merch, just buy it for the superstars you want to support if they do not have an independent site for such themselves. At least that goes to a paycheck for them. Also not buying high-priced tickets to the PPV events.


----------



## teddy (Mar 11, 2015)

I pretty much just wait till its uploaded on watchwrestling so that i have the option to skip the bits i don't like or that bore me...which is basically 90% of the show 



FitzChivalry said:


> Is it too late to come into this thread and complain about these dreadful Raws and the lackluster Mania build?



please do include how they kicked this road to wrestlemehnia off with one of the most poorly booked rumbles. like i said earlier, this feels like a build to a filler ppv


----------



## Cromer (Mar 11, 2015)

I missed watching Lucha Underground live this week; pacing the room waiting for the pain meds to kick in will do that. 

Who wants to do a watch2gether?


----------



## teddy (Mar 11, 2015)

I watched it already


----------



## Cromer (Mar 11, 2015)

Wait, STILL complaining? Holy shit.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 11, 2015)

ted. said:


> I watched it already



Well, YOU would have, wouldn't you?


----------



## Totitos (Mar 11, 2015)

I'd re-watch it for that sleazy angelico/ivelisse match.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 11, 2015)

Alex Riley's still WWE Basic in the ring, but goddamn he cut a great promo tonight, and an even better one on NXT Breakdown.


----------



## teddy (Mar 11, 2015)

Riley...doesn't suck at something?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 11, 2015)

Yeah, here it is. I know the blubbering worked reality might annoy some people, but I think this is fantastic and they've turned Riley into a sympathetic compelling character. I know he was a archetype football-guy-in-developmental, but he's been in the business 8 years now, I think we can assume he likes it.


[YOUTUBE]ekk6Qj4WytQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teddy (Mar 11, 2015)

....holy shit


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 11, 2015)

In other totally incomprehensible NXT news, that Carmella vs. Alexa Bliss match, despite _zero_ crowd support, and some unbelievably telegraphed movements at times, and Bliss still not running the ropes with any drive, was a fairly well told match and pleasantly decent. A match with Carmella. Where she controlled a lot of it.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 11, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> For those dissatisfied with the current product and don't really wanna throw support behind it...these are basic ones I follow:
> 
> -Watch through a stream.
> -Skip the first hour of RAW.
> ...


I watch Raws after they've gone up on YouTube and Dailymotion-type streamers, post live shows. I skip all filler bullshit (which, sadly, is most of the damn show every week), catch the good stuff, and watch to see how they're ruining my favorite wrestler(s). All in all, I probably compress three hours worth of the show into under an hour. I skip Smackdown every week unless there's an exceptional match being had. WWE clearly doesn't give a darn about the show, so why should I?



ted. said:


> I pretty much just wait till its uploaded on watchwrestling so that i have the option to skip the bits i don't like or that bore me...which is basically 90% of the show
> 
> 
> 
> please do include how they kicked this road to wrestlemehnia off with one of the most poorly booked rumbles. like i said earlier, this feels like a build to a filler ppv



That Rumble match was the worst booked  Rumble match I've seen. No use beating a dead horse though. They've made their bed with Roman Reigns, now they have to lie in it. And by the looks of it, they're lying in that bed very uncomfortably. Reigns is the polar opposite of where and what Bryan was last year, who was so white hot that people were afraid to touch this guy for fear of incurring permanent third degree burns. Reigns is ice cold. No one's reacting. This guy isn't Steve Austin going into WM 15, or Bryan going into WMXXX, or even Benoit going into WMXX. He's getting nothing.

- The IC title build is a complete fucking joke, and they're wasting Daniel Bryan to the point I find it offensive. Match itself should be fun, even if I think Bryan's going to actually kill himself while trying to make the match the show stealer. 
- Sting/HHH has been good when Sting's showed up, otherwise no. 
-Undertaker can't be bothered to show up to help the build to his own program with Bray, but the crowd popping huge to the signature gong was cool. 
- Cena is a hypocrite. Did to Lana using Rusev what  Rollins did to him using Edge.

I'm flying fucking cross country for this shit. Glad I bought a ticket to Raw the next night, aka the only Raw that will matter and be good all year.


----------



## Ae (Mar 12, 2015)

I just listen to a podcast most of the time now



I see you lurking Shadow


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 12, 2015)

Cena kicking Rusev's ass was nothing like the Rollins/Edge stuff.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 12, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I just listen to a podcast most of the time now
> 
> 
> 
> I see you lurking Shadow





Yeah, I figured I should dip my toes back into the water down here since I haven't been back this way since WM last year.


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Mar 12, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> For those dissatisfied with the current product and don't really wanna throw support behind it...these are basic ones I follow:
> 
> -Watch through a stream.
> -Skip the first hour of RAW.
> ...



I tend to enjoy every Raw if I get really stoned before hand. 

Comedic gold.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 12, 2015)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Cena kicking Rusev's ass was nothing like the Rollins/Edge stuff.



Shadow's back. Now it truly is part-timermania


----------



## Ulti (Mar 12, 2015)

Alexa Bliss would be bae


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 12, 2015)

So I see Riley is actually in a interesting feud on NXT. More proof NXT better written than RAW when you can get Riley in a better feud than any of the main ones on RAW.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 12, 2015)

Latest from the dirtsheets.

_It's expected that former WWE NXT head trainer Bill DeMott received a significant severance package on his way out of the company.

WWE is reportedly expecting lawsuits to arise out of the DeMott controversies. They were careful to clearly admit no wrong-doing in their statements.

*There was a feeling that some WWE employees were aware of the complaints but didn't expect so many people to come forward because usually everyone aims to return to WWE one day as it's their dream. It was also said that while they were under contract to WWE, some of the talents that have been speaking out now were asked about the allegations and at the time, they said the stories were not true*._

So many beta motherfuckers.


----------



## Legend (Mar 12, 2015)

Ass Covering Begins, where is Jericho now?


----------



## Cromer (Mar 12, 2015)

Do you give a shit what he says?


----------



## Sauce (Mar 12, 2015)

Everything about the situation Demott's in screams guilty.

And Jericho became Vince's yes man a long time ago.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 12, 2015)

Legend said:


> Ass Covering Begins, where is Jericho now?



Probably looking at his new DVD pay. 



The Juice Man said:


> Latest from the dirtsheets.
> 
> _It's expected that former WWE NXT head trainer Bill DeMott received a significant severance package on his way out of the company.
> 
> ...



Gotta spread cheeks for dat low WWE pay.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm getting the impression that WWE is on incredibly thin ice. 

1) The network they've invested money will dwindle with time. 

2) Cena is ageing. 

3) Roman Reigns is Roman Reigns. 

4) Their reputation. Probably the biggest issue. Once contracts are up, I can see fewer and fewer companies wanting to associate themselves with the WWE. You have shit with regards to health and safety leaking out, and now straight up abuse.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 12, 2015)

In a couple of years, I see them still being on top.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 12, 2015)

Riley...best fued....this company


----------



## Ulti (Mar 12, 2015)

Jim Cornette said he wants to slit Kenny Omega's throat ear to ear


----------



## Totitos (Mar 12, 2015)

Why? What did kenny do? Besides being a huge vidya nerd.


----------



## Ulti (Mar 12, 2015)

Because he worked that match with that 8 year old girl.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 12, 2015)

What the fuck now?


----------



## Cromer (Mar 12, 2015)

Cornette can suck a dick.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 12, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> What the fuck now?


If you haven't seen the match, Kenny gives the gal a somewhat stiff enziguiri.


----------



## Totitos (Mar 12, 2015)

Ulti said:


> Because he worked that match with that 8 year old girl.



[YOUTUBE]BQdYZvCNn-M[/YOUTUBE]

If Cornette wants to kill Kenny for working this match, I'd like to know his opinion of kenny vs sex doll yoshihiko.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 12, 2015)

Cornette not understanding Japanese comedy matches.


----------



## Ulti (Mar 12, 2015)

Cromer said:


> If you haven't seen the match, Kenny gives the gal a somewhat stiff enziguiri.



He was really safe with her.

She worked with the women and her parents pulled her out because she was getting hurt.

With kenny she was fine.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 12, 2015)

Totitos said:


> [YOUTUBE]BQdYZvCNn-M[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> If Cornette wants to kill Kenny for working this match, I'd like to know his opinion of kenny vs sex doll yoshihiko.



Best match I've seen in a while.


----------



## Ulti (Mar 12, 2015)

I'd love to see Cornette try something.

Kenny is a pretty strong guy, he has stacked two guys on his shoulders for an electric chair


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 12, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20s8u_iPm-w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sauce (Mar 12, 2015)

Kenny Omega for NXT pls.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 12, 2015)

Ulti said:


> Jim Cornette said he wants to slit Kenny Omega's throat ear to ear



Cornette threatening to kill someone is like an average Tuesday night at this point.


----------



## Ulti (Mar 12, 2015)

He went to wwe and hated it years back

Plus his gimmick wouldn't work there.


----------



## Ulti (Mar 12, 2015)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Cornette threatening to kill someone is like an average Tuesday night at this point.



I remember the story where he had a gun and was still shitting himself about something with Lesnar 

But Kenny Omega? He's a guy you can't imagine having heat with anyone so I don't understand why someone would say that about him.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 12, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20s8u_iPm-w[/YOUTUBE]



Gotta love bitter, whiny-ass Bryan fans.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 12, 2015)

Ulti said:


> I remember the story where he had a gun and was still shitting himself about something with Lesnar
> 
> But Kenny Omega? He's a guy you can't imagine having heat with anyone so I don't understand why someone would say that about him.




Corny's a weird fuckin' dude. Hell, ALL promoters are weird assholes, tbqh. Still remember the first time I ever saw him on TV back when he was managing the Midnights on a random episode of NWA TV. My dad, who was watching with me, told me,"Anybody who dresses like that out in public has a few screws loose."


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 12, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20s8u_iPm-w[/YOUTUBE]



"Superman Punched a thousand people, never drew a dime..."

.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 12, 2015)

It's scarily accurate on how almost everything they said for WCW applies to them currently. They are'nt as bad as 2000s WCW though or some of the shitty stuff the did in the AE for example but still bad. That Kathy Lee/Hoda segment of them smashing beer bottles while dancing where they got boo'd so bad they needed to turn up Rose's entrance music is accurate at the point in vid it's used.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 12, 2015)

Ulti said:


> I remember the story where he had a gun and was still shitting himself about something with Lesnar



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4k9_Fi7ovI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 12, 2015)

AJ/Paige vs Bella next on Smackdown


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 12, 2015)

ok not vs Bellas/


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 12, 2015)

Nikki offering to sit on Byron's lap


----------



## Totitos (Mar 12, 2015)

They showed the turd segment afterall.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 12, 2015)

Totitos said:


> They showed the turd segment afterall.



Of course.

They're pulling all the stops to kill Bryan's overness.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 12, 2015)

That was hot.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 12, 2015)

[youtube]i16_8W9PDKE[/youtube]


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 12, 2015)

Ms. Jove said:


> I know he was a archetype football-guy-in-developmental, but he's been in the business 8 years now, I think we can assume he likes it.
> [YOUTUBE]ekk6Qj4WytQ[/YOUTUBE]


How good for him.  may Sandow not be making that face in...how many years?  Oh yes.  Wrestlingaddictz





			
				The Miz's Twitter said:
			
		

> Congrats to @AlexRileyWWE 4 years after turning on me u FINALLY made it back to the ring. Mizdow... #ListenToMizUSucceed #ListenToFansUFail


4 years.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 13, 2015)

[S-A-F];53093247 said:
			
		

> [youtube]i16_8W9PDKE[/youtube]


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 13, 2015)

meh rather listen to cornette talk about boogieman and santino than watch an ambrose match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 13, 2015)

[S-A-F];53095505 said:
			
		

> meh rather listen to cornette talk about boogieman and santino than watch an ambrose match.



haven't seen anything involving Ambrose recently so this comment doesn't hurt me 


the only two things I've seen on E is the Demott story that trended on Facebook and Conner


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 13, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> It's scarily accurate on how almost everything they said for WCW applies to them currently. They are'nt as bad as 2000s WCW though or some of the shitty stuff the did in the AE for example but still bad. That Kathy Lee/Hoda segment of them smashing beer bottles while dancing where they got boo'd so bad they needed to turn up Rose's entrance music is accurate at the point in vid it's used.



All they are missing are pole matches, Arquette or any celebrity winning the title.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 13, 2015)

They did have a pole match between Cena and Ambrose.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 13, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> All they are missing are pole matches, Arquette or any celebrity winning the title.




Luckily there is a 5% chance that John Stewart steals Rollin's brief case and cashes in on reigns at wrestlemania.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 13, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> haven't seen anything involving Ambrose recently so this comment doesn't hurt me
> 
> 
> the only two things I've seen on E is the Demott story that trended on Facebook and Conner



Did you see JR sticking up for Demott after he was let go? lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2015)

SAF, dat Mai set


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 13, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> All they are missing are pole matches, Arquette or any *celebrity winning the title*.



K-fed did pin Cena when Cena was the champion. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZwyukrNRhQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 13, 2015)

K-Fed could've been a great heel manager.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 13, 2015)

khris said:


> SAF, dat Mai set



Even in those old movies and OVAs she was built.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 13, 2015)

Mai getting paired with a beta like Andy Bogard


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2015)

Those Fatal Frame OVAs were basically the first anime I ever saw


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 13, 2015)

khris said:


> Those *Fatal Frame* OVAs were basically the first anime I ever saw



I loved when Joe got the camera


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2015)

I meant Fatal Fury


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 13, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> K-fed did pin Cena when Cena was the champion.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZwyukrNRhQ[/YOUTUBE]



I remember.., back when Cena had the reign of terror in 2006-2007,(he was supposed to keep the title until WM 24 according to the rumors).

TNA tonight I really look forward to the Hair vs Hair match between EC3 and Spud, imo its by far the best feud in TNA history.

Also Angle vs Lashley.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 13, 2015)

How do I even get caught up in YT comment debates? I like to argue too much...

Well I ran across this nWoWolfPac dude that seems to be an enormous Kevin Nash fanboy, and doesn't like 'vanilla midgets'.


----------



## Ulti (Mar 13, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> I loved when Joe got the camera



I hated those bits when you had to crawl through enclosed spaces and that bitch on all fours was there


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 13, 2015)

Youtube comments are the cesspool of the internet.

Of course a Diesel fan hates smaller workers.

They draw more than he ever did as a world champion.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 13, 2015)

Ulti said:


> I hated those bits when you had to crawl through enclosed spaces and that bitch on all fours was there



How about standing in the middle of the village, unsure of what the next move should be for a little too long, and suddenly a ghost of indecision pops out of the ground the chase you.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 13, 2015)

Drew got busted open pretty badly.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 13, 2015)

Bram vs Magnus time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2015)

Can anyone present me with a stream?

EDIT: nvm. found one.

EDIT2: Magnus taking one for the bae


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 13, 2015)

TNA crowd is loud as hell for this Spud vs EC3 match. and it hasn't even started yet.


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 13, 2015)

Oh I thought Angle vs Lashley was tonight

Spud vs EC3 better be good.


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 13, 2015)

U cant wrestle chants


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2015)

That's one shitty bladejob


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2015)

Deep ass blade job. So what do you do? Put him into the tree of woe.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 13, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> U cant wrestle chants



Expected in a match with EC3 and TNA's version of the Jiz.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 13, 2015)

Miz can at least cut a promo doe


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 13, 2015)

khris said:


> Miz can at least cut a promo doe



I agree Jizz has great oral skills.

Which would explain how he got a WWE championship.


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 13, 2015)

EC3 deserves a title run soon.

Good Main Event.


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 13, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Expected in a match with EC3 and TNA's version of the Jiz.



He didnt wrestle Godderz .

If EC3 were still in WWE he would be at least in BnB spot.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 14, 2015)

Someone finally put forth the effort to showcase what so many already saw.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 14, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> Someone finally put forth the effort to showcase what so many already saw.



An endless cycle.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 14, 2015)

[S-A-F];53098002 said:
			
		

> Did you see JR sticking up for Demott after he was let go? lol



Oh god why


----------



## Cromer (Mar 14, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> Someone finally put forth the effort to showcase what so many already saw.



As long as Zach Ryder isn't getting a text saying "Josie is in the enclosed pool area"...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 14, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> Someone finally put forth the effort to showcase what so many already saw.



For any DB fan that still wants to pump money into this company; he is the turd.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 14, 2015)

This thread is moving pretty slowly for Wrestlemania season.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 14, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Oh god why



Because you're not cut out to be a pro wrassler if you can't handle a few racist and hateful jokes and physical abuse.



Cromer said:


> This thread is moving pretty slowly for Wrestlemania season.



Yep because this is the worst WM season I've ever seen. No one gives a flying fuck about DA LOOK.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 14, 2015)

We all know Reigns is going to stand victorious which takes the whole excitement away.

Edit: On the other hand if Brock keeps the title, it will be known as the best WM.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 14, 2015)

Sauce said:


> We all know Reigns is going to stand victorious which takes the whole excitement away.
> 
> Edit: On the other hand if Brock keeps the title, *it will be known as the best WM.*








Cromer said:


> This thread is moving pretty slowly for Wrestlemania season.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 14, 2015)

Sauce said:


> We all know Reigns is going to stand victorious which takes the whole excitement away.
> 
> Edit: On the other hand if Brock keeps the title, it will be known as the best WM.



I don't know about that. Either outcome WM will still blow donkey nuts.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 14, 2015)

Unless Steen comes out and murders the whole roster including Lesnar


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 14, 2015)

Sauce said:


> We all know Reigns is going to stand victorious which takes the whole excitement away.
> 
> Edit: On the other hand if Bryan was in the main event and were to win the title again, it will be known as the best WM.



FIXED .


----------



## teddy (Mar 14, 2015)

They won't even let reigns and lesnar/heyman stand in the same ring


the main event itself will be barely adequate at best


----------



## Cromer (Mar 14, 2015)

Hell, the predictability isn't the issue. Bryan winning last year was predictable as hell once the two-match stip was revealed; it's just that everyone involved (Bryan, Stephanie, Triple K, even Gastista to a certain extent) put in marvellous work to get to that point.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 14, 2015)

khris said:


> Unless Steen comes out and murders the whole roster including Lesnar


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 14, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> Someone finally put forth the effort to showcase what so many already saw.




So he's going to snap, kill Brie, their kid, and commit suicide in 2017? 

Okay, dumb joke aside, Bryan fans need to really stop treating every little thing as some huge slight against him or themselves. It's bordering on embarrassing now.


----------



## Ulti (Mar 14, 2015)

Who remembers that falls count anywhere match CM Punk and Homicide had where they ended up in a strip club?

[YOUTUBE]PUYEdeWrrLA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 14, 2015)

I just want Danielson to stop using the diving headbutt.


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 14, 2015)

Cromer said:


> Hell, the predictability isn't the issue. Bryan winning last year was predictable as hell once the two-match stip was revealed; it's just that everyone involved (Bryan, Stephanie, Triple K, even Gastista to a certain extent) put in marvellous work to get to that point.



Some people here were doubting Bryan was gonna win the title at WM30, they were expecting Hunter to bury him, and I pretty much called Bryan was gonna get the same treatment Benoit got in WM20.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 14, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Some people here were doubting Bryan was gonna win the title at WM30, they were expecting Hunter to bury him, and I pretty much called Bryan was gonna get the same treatment Benoit got in WM20.


There was doubt Triple K would put him over clean, sans shenanigans. Not that he wasn't going over.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 14, 2015)

Ulti said:


> Who remembers that falls count anywhere match CM Punk and Homicide had where they ended up in a strip club?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]PUYEdeWrrLA[/YOUTUBE]



what the hell?? just stops in the middle of fighting Homicide to call her a whore.


----------



## Ulti (Mar 14, 2015)

I can't find the full match anywhere but he does a 619 around the pole and starts dancing himself


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 14, 2015)

Cromer said:


> There was doubt Triple K would put him over clean, sans shenanigans. Not that he wasn't going over.



Hunter likes Bryan, of course he was gonna put over clean like he did with the Shield.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 14, 2015)

Basketball shorts Punk is one of the worst looks in wrestling history, and I'm including the days when 75% of every roster looked like a past-his-prime Bulldog Brower.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 14, 2015)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> So he's going to snap, kill Brie, their kid, and commit suicide in 2017?
> 
> Okay, dumb joke aside, Bryan fans need to really stop treating every little thing as some huge slight against him or themselves. It's bordering on embarrassing now.



Bryan is the most prevalent example of an overall issue in the WWE, so I disagree on that point. It's more like a series of such over the course of a decade.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 14, 2015)

Would love to see Steen vs. Lesnar at WM 31.

And Balor vs. The Rock.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 14, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> I just want Danielson to stop using the diving headbutt.



Completely agree.



Ms. Jove said:


> Basketball shorts Punk is one of the worst looks in wrestling history, and I'm including the days when 75% of every roster looked like a past-his-prime Bulldog Brower.



Lololololololololololololol



Seto Kaiba said:


> Bryan is the most prevalent example of an overall issue in the WWE, so I disagree on that point. It's more like a series of such over the course of a decade.



It's an issue with the WWE and with the fans. Both are absolutely at fault.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 14, 2015)

I only see fans at fault for continuing to support a product financially that they are disgruntled by, not for having standards and reasonable expectations.


----------



## Ulti (Mar 14, 2015)

I remember every wrestler looking like a CAW with crew cuts and tribal tattoos.

Then there are people like Davey Richards and Roderick Strong who look generic as fuck.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 14, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Would love to see Steen vs. Lesnar at WM 31.
> 
> And Balor vs. The Rock.



They can't pull that off on 2 weeks notice


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 14, 2015)

Should've done a NJPW Cup game. Then maybe someone could win and actually contribute thread name ideas.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 14, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I only see fans at fault for continuing to support a product financially that they are disgruntled by, not for having standards and reasonable expectations.



Nah, trying to hijack/derail a show just because your favorite doesn't win every single match is pretty bad.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 14, 2015)

Kuya said:


> They can't pull that off on 2 weeks notice



Oh, I meant at WM 32.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 14, 2015)

Ulti said:


> I remember every wrestler looking like a CAW with crew cuts and tribal tattoos.
> 
> Then there are people like Davey Richards and Roderick Strong who look generic as fuck.



Ah the Randy Orton look. 



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Nah, trying to hijack/derail a show just because your favorite doesn't win every single match is pretty bad.



dem zack ryder chants.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 14, 2015)

[S-A-F];53106404 said:
			
		

> Because you're not cut out to be a pro wrassler if you can't handle a few racist and hateful jokes and physical abuse.



JR man you used to be cool now you're just a dick


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 14, 2015)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Nah, trying to hijack/derail a show just because your favorite doesn't win every single match is pretty bad.



But the fans were behind more than one guy, Bryan was simply prime choice. As I stated the poor reactions are part of a longer, ongoing issue within the WWE, it is just embodied most notably through the situation with Daniel Bryan. The Royal Rumble only turned truly sour when the rest of the favorites were unceremoniously thrown out. Fast Lane was lukewarm because the predictability, fans knew Reigns was going to win that one, doesn't make the outcome any better...It is also a given how Wrestlemania will go down too. Also, I think that's their liberty to do so. They are the consumers after all, WWE contrary to what it believes doesn't tell them who to like.

What I simply fault them for is supporting the product despite being burned by it. They have a right to their demands however, but they can only truly convey those demands through their wallets.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 14, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> JR man you used to be cool now you're just a dick



He's in the same boat as Jericho.

They both give WWE fellatio so they have a spot if they decide to come back to the company.

Hell Jericho defended Demott until the day of his release, then Jericho took his tweet down the same day.


----------



## teddy (Mar 14, 2015)

JR already got his hall of fame induction so i wonder what his excuse is. masochism?


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 14, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> He's in the same boat as Jericho.
> 
> They both give WWE fellatio so they have a spot if they decide to come back to the company.
> 
> Hell Jericho defended Demott until the day of his release, then Jericho took his tweet down the same day.



Gotta keep dem royalty checks comin.  I mean if I was getting those nice checks every month I would side with the piece of shit too but I wouldn't go around defending him and calling young guys wimps for not wanting to put up with racial slurs and abuse.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 14, 2015)

Ms. Jove said:


> Should've done a NJPW Cup game. Then maybe someone could win and actually contribute thread name ideas.



I feel like this is directed at me 

I've been in and out of hospital the past two weeks son, threading's been on the backburner.


----------



## Ae (Mar 14, 2015)

Ms. Jove said:


> Should've done a NJPW Cup game. Then maybe someone could win and actually contribute thread name ideas.



But you always make the best names


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 14, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> But you always make the best names


----------



## Totitos (Mar 14, 2015)

Ms. Jove said:


> Should've done a NJPW Cup game. Then maybe someone could win and actually contribute thread name ideas.



It's gonna be Kota Ibushi.


----------



## teddy (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm riding on whoever wins the ibushi/naito contest


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 14, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> He's in the same boat as Jericho.
> 
> They both give WWE fellatio so they have a spot if they decide to come back to the company.
> 
> Hell Jericho defended Demott until the day of his release, then Jericho took his tweet down the same day.



WWE has the power to make people sell out and be complacent.

I call shenanigans  on the fact WWE has placed the Moon eye plan for Naruto in effect and we're all in an illusion of life


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 14, 2015)

Totitos said:


> It's gonna be Kota Ibushi.




I dunno, I can't decide, but I think the clock says Naito time again.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Mar 14, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> WWE has the power to make people sell out and be complacent.
> 
> I call shenanigans  on the fact WWE has placed the Moon eye plan for Naruto in effect and we're all in an illusion of life



Or maybe J.R. & Jericho are both from the old school days when everyone who got bullied or hazed were expected to suck it up instead of summoning an online lynch mob. 

I don't agree with J.R. or Jericho and I'm glad Demott has finally been shamed out of a job, but you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) need to stop claiming that everyone has ulterior motives for everything they do or say. Get a life you fucking nerds.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 14, 2015)

Damn. Defensive.


----------



## teddy (Mar 14, 2015)

Jericho said:


> Or maybe J.R. & Jericho are both from the old school days when physical and psychological abuse were tolerated, and were expected to suck it up instead of summoning an online lynch mob.



Revised this sentence a bit for the sake of accuracy

sorry but no one gives a shit about an outdated "old school" mentality that can be detrimental to the physical/mental health of others



> I don't agree with J.R. or Jericho and I'm glad Demott has finally been shamed out of a job, but you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) need to stop claiming that everyone has ulterior motives for everything they do or say. Get a life you fucking nerds.



and why are you so mad?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 14, 2015)

obviously cause Jericho's kissing ass.


The guy is witnessing his idol be something he's not, an ass kisser.

Jericho I'm not even mad you called me a nerd


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 14, 2015)

plus I can't believe Jericho took my joking around seriously 


you do realize the moment I used Naruto I was joking right Jericho?


----------



## teddy (Mar 14, 2015)

Afaic you lose the right to refer to anyone as a nerd when you're posting on a chinese cartoon forum that has an average traffic of 1000 users



and i'll be honest when i say his propensity to get peeved got me giggling


gives me more incentive to sporadically mock the shit out of y2jobber


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 14, 2015)

ted. said:


> Afaic you lose the right to refer to anyone as a nerd when you're posting on a chinese cartoon forum that has an average traffic of 1000 users
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Japanese 



let's not have the chinese NF users get offended ,  wouldn't be best for business


----------



## teddy (Mar 14, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> plus I can't believe Jericho took my joking around seriously
> 
> 
> you do realize the moment I used Naruto I was joking right Jericho?



The fuck you talking about? 




it's clear as day


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 14, 2015)

ted. said:


> The fuck you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 as clear as New Day being jobbers


----------



## teddy (Mar 14, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> *Japanese
> 
> 
> 
> let's not have the chinese NF users get offended ,  wouldn't be best for business



Fuck the chinese and their chinese cartoon forum


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 14, 2015)

ted. said:


> Fuck the chinese and their chinese cartoon forum



Ted showing his HHH like racism


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 14, 2015)

Jericho said:


> Or maybe J.R. & Jericho are both from the old school days when everyone who got bullied or hazed were expected to suck it up instead of summoning an online lynch mob.
> 
> I don't agree with J.R. or Jericho and I'm glad Demott has finally been shamed out of a job, but you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) need to stop claiming that everyone has ulterior motives for everything they do or say. Get a life you fucking nerds.


----------



## Totitos (Mar 14, 2015)

Is anyone watching CZW ippv? i just saw a dirty canuck collecting spits from the crowd and drank all of it. His opponent legit puked all over the ring and the canuck won via roll-up. 



Ms. Jove said:


> I dunno, I can't decide, but I think the clock says Naito time again.



That's possible too. Considering how him and AJ are tied atm they might go for the rubber match. On the other hand, Gedo has been building up Ibushi as a heavyweight-class competitor and he will want to cement him with winning the cup and a shot to AJ Styles.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 14, 2015)

Jericho said:


> I don't agree with J.R. or Jericho and I'm glad Demott has finally been shamed out of a job, but you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) need to stop claiming that *everyone has ulterior motives* for everything they do or say. Get a life you fucking nerds.





The butthurt is strong in this post.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 14, 2015)

Totitos said:


> Is anyone watching CZW ippv? i just saw a dirty canuck collecting spits from the crowd and drank all of it. His opponent legit puked all over the ring and the canuck won via roll-up.



  


WHAT THE FUCK?


----------



## Totitos (Mar 14, 2015)

What's more hilarious and disgusting is that they did't even bother cleaning it up. 

I need a replay to what the fuck I just saw.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 14, 2015)

Yet another jobber infects this thread with their jobberness  



Seto Kaiba said:


> Damn. Defensive.



I actually had hopes for Jericho(the member), but damn did he fall harder than the Ryder Revolution.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 14, 2015)

Totitos said:


> What's more hilarious and disgusting is that they did't even bother cleaning it up.
> 
> I need a replay to what the fuck I just saw.







khris said:


> Yet another jobber infects this thread with their jobberness



Don't we all job at one point in our lives?


----------



## Totitos (Mar 14, 2015)

Now Mike Bailey, who wrestles barefoot, is wrestling in that very same ring.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 14, 2015)

I have heard bad things about CZW.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 14, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Don't we all job at one point in our lives?



Your brain has been Cenafide. Jobbing once =/= jobber.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 14, 2015)

I was already grossed the fuck out when I saw dudes getting needles through their mouths in CZW.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 14, 2015)

Totitos said:


> Now Mike Bailey, who wrestles barefoot, is wrestling in that very same ring.



He'll slip and fall on that vomit and then proceed to vomit more and then he'll step on that too


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 14, 2015)

khris said:


> Your brain has been Cenafide. Jobbing once =/= jobber.



Never! 


I've jobbed a billion times here......you could say I'm the Heath Slater


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Mar 14, 2015)

Apparently jobbing = speaking out against the circlejerk that always goes on in this thread.

Oh please Dean this is at least the third time I've seen you, Sauce and others label Jericho a corporate shill for endorsing or defending someone in the WWE. When he supported Reigns most of you butthurt smarks took that as a personal shot to Bryan and his fanbase despite Jericho's track record of simply wanting to see the younger talent go over more often. When Jericho put over HHH as a boss some of you thought he was just sucking up even though he's also talked about HHH trying to bury him back in the day in interviews as recent as last year. If he was so concerned with saving face with trips he wouldn't be bringing that stuff up now would he? Now that he and another old school figure have defended Demott you all pull out your conspiracy theories instead of listening to what they have to say. They can be wrong or misguided without automatically trying to win points with the WWE brass.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 14, 2015)

Is Heath Slater still in trouble for trying to drag that girl back to his hotel room?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 14, 2015)

I don't want to jinx this, but in the midst of the weakest Wrestlemania build, we might be getting the GOAT Rustlemania.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 14, 2015)

So are we gonna see Jericho in the HoF as soon as 2016?


----------



## Totitos (Mar 14, 2015)

[S-A-F];53110621 said:
			
		

> Is Heath Slater still in trouble for trying to drag that girl back to his hotel room?



The charges were dropped.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 14, 2015)

Jericho said:


> Apparently jobbing = speaking out against the circlejerk that always goes on in this thread.
> 
> Oh please Dean this is at least the third time I've seen you, Sauce and others label Jericho a corporate shill for endorsing or defending someone in the WWE. When he supported Reigns most of you butthurt smarks took that as a personal shot to Bryan and his fanbase despite Jericho's track record of simply wanting to see the younger talent go over more often. When Jericho put over HHH as a boss some of you thought he was just sucking up even though he's talked about HHH trying to bury him back in the day in interviews as early as last year. If he was so concerned with saving face with trips he wouldn't be bringing that stuff up now would he? Now that he and another old school figure have defended Demott you all pull out your conspiracy theories instead of listening to what they have to say. They can be wrong or misguided without automatically trying to win points with the WWE brass.



You know your argument would be good if you weren't the one insulting here 


Plus it's obvious Jericho wants to put young talent over...... see Bray Wyatt. The problem is you're kayfabing Jericho as he's someone who does things for the good of the company. 

I'm cracking jokes and this one was at JR too and others.


but if you get sensitive about Jericho  being mocked then this thread isn't for you man .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 14, 2015)

[S-A-F];53110621 said:
			
		

> Is Heath Slater still in trouble for trying to drag that girl back to his hotel room?



wait what? 


when was this?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 14, 2015)

No wrestler here is safe. I remember some Bryan complaints not 3 weeks into his reign. Search for it, it's there.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 14, 2015)

everyone's wrestler gets shots taken at.


Except for the Crock , but that's cause his movies do the shot taking for people


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 14, 2015)

khris said:


> No wrestler here is safe. I remember some Bryan complaints not 3 weeks into his reign. Search for it, it's there.




Were they about Bryan, or his booking? I know places like VOW were starting to sour on him even before WM30, but I don't remember that here yet.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 14, 2015)

Jericho said:


> Apparently jobbing = speaking out against the circlejerk that always goes on in this thread.
> 
> Oh please Dean this is at least the third time I've seen you, Sauce and others label Jericho a corporate shill for endorsing or defending someone in the WWE. When he supported Reigns most of you butthurt smarks took that as a personal shot to Bryan and his fanbase despite Jericho's track record of simply wanting to see the younger talent go over more often. When Jericho put over HHH as a boss some of you thought he was just sucking up even though he's also talked about HHH trying to bury him back in the day in interviews as recent as last year. If he was so concerned with saving face with trips he wouldn't be bringing that stuff up now would he? Now that he and another old school figure have defended Demott you all pull out your conspiracy theories instead of listening to what they have to say. They can be wrong or misguided without automatically trying to win points with the WWE brass.



Seems like point earning when your DVD just came out. 



Totitos said:


> The charges were dropped.



Yeah they made sure to keep that shit hush hush.


----------



## teddy (Mar 14, 2015)

khris said:


> So are we gonna see Jericho in the HoF as soon as 2016?



Not yet, he's only stroked enough shafts to get considered for 2018. his performance through this year is what could cinch it tho


----------



## Totitos (Mar 14, 2015)

If you want to see complaints about Bryan, just take a look at facebook and the millions of indian kids that despise him.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 14, 2015)

Totitos said:


> If you want to see complaints about Bryan, just take a look at facebook and the millions of indian kids that despise him.



Why is that?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 14, 2015)

Totitos said:


> If you want to see complaints about Bryan, just take a look at facebook and the millions of indian kids that despise him.



bet you they're the ones that buy the Cena merch and the E uses them as the 'market' demand


----------



## teddy (Mar 14, 2015)

This rustlemania shaping up to be da best


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 14, 2015)

Ted going for the shovel


----------



## Totitos (Mar 14, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Why is that?


Their complaints are literally everything negative the authority has said about bryan (being too small, B+ player, goatface,etc). I have no clue dude, seems to me that they are stuck in the mentality that bigger is better. They also adore cena and reigns but they can't be bothered to typing their names right at all. 


Dean Ambrose said:


> bet you they're the ones that buy the Cena merch and the E uses them as the 'market' demand


You are actually right.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 14, 2015)

I see you are all lost without me here to no sell all of ya.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 14, 2015)

Totitos said:


> You are actually right.



I'm right for once 


time to retire from the game 




Superman said:


> I see you are all lost without me here to no sell all of ya.



who are you?


----------



## teddy (Mar 14, 2015)

_IT'S TIME TO PLAY THE GAAAAAAAAAAME...UUUUUUUUUH!_


----------



## teddy (Mar 14, 2015)

Superman said:


> I see you are all lost without me here to no sell all of ya.



Teach jericho how to no-sell. harden his shell with your cynicism


----------



## Totitos (Mar 14, 2015)

ted adopting haitch's wrinkled forehead and midlife crisis leather jacket + jeans combo.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 14, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> bet you they're the ones that buy the Cena merch and the E uses them as the 'market' demand



They also pirate and steam PPV's like we do.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 14, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> They also pirate and steam PPV's like we do.



well as long as it's for Cena and Reigns that's ok- WWE logic


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 14, 2015)

Ms. Jove said:


> Were they about Bryan, or his booking? I know places like VOW were starting to sour on him even before WM30, but I don't remember that here yet.



We were bitching that the booking made Bryan look weak running away from Kane.


----------



## teddy (Mar 14, 2015)

Totitos said:


> ted adopting haitch's wrinkled forehead and midlife crisis leather jacket + jeans combo.



Only thing missing is a nose that picks out dreams to snuff out and faces to swallow


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 14, 2015)

Totitos said:


> Their complaints are literally everything negative the authority has said about bryan (being too small, B+ player, goatface,etc). I have no clue dude, seems to me that they are stuck in the mentality that bigger is better. They also adore cena and reigns but they can't be bothered to typing their names right at all.
> 
> You are actually right.



Sounds pretty stupid, makes me wonder if they still think wrestling isn't scripted. I mean wrestlers of Bryan's size are what are making the main event these days across various promotions, even with Vince's fixation on big guys. As the MMA scene and pro wrestling scene eclipse with one another, you are just going to see more and more leaner wrestlers.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 14, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> We were bitching that the booking made Bryan look weak running away from Kane.




Some complaints were directed at Bryan. Even Shirker called it before it happened


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 14, 2015)

khris said:


> Some complaints were directed at Bryan. Even Shirker called it before it happened



I'm a little miffed that Dean isn't gonna win the title and now has to face fan fave DB


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 14, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> who are you?



 I have many different visions....and still I will act like I did not see that.



ted. said:


> Teach jericho how to no-sell. harden his shell with your cynicism



You guys were obviously not cynical enough.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 14, 2015)

no shovel for me thanks


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 14, 2015)

Superman said:


> I have many different visions....and still I will act like I did not see that.
> 
> 
> 
> .



I kid.......... maybe


----------



## teddy (Mar 14, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> no shovel for me thanks



More for me then


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 14, 2015)

just what the world needs, more giant noses burying  more talent


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 15, 2015)

garbage in, garbage out.  The more we talk about just wwe, the more posters turn into jobbers.  Supes better be careful, lest he turns blue like a certain comic book hero last year.
Speaking of heroes, Joe looking in shape.  ...for Joe.  


Don't be so hard on jericho, it has to hurt seeing your boy have not only his effort to put new guys over be wasted, but turn into a yes man best known for cowbell.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 15, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> Don't be so hard on jericho, it has to hurt seeing your boy have not only his effort to put new guys over be wasted, but turn into a yes man best known for cowbell.



we're not being hard on him. It's just weird how offended he got over the comments on Jericho.


I don't like Jericho as a wrestler, but the guy's a cool dude who cares about the wrestling aspect. I just don't think he's all about the company. 

Which is fine because WWE uses it's employees so why can't Jericho and others use the company to get themselves some more change by being yes men?


I don't find nothing wrong with that. I just find it funny how the E tries to pretend that everyone can ignore their antics.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 15, 2015)

More cash in Jericho's pocket means more HIBBIDY DIBBIDY, HIBBIDY DIBBIDY *cowbell sounds*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 15, 2015)

ted. said:


> More for me then



My God


----------



## Ulti (Mar 15, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kota Ibushi won the new japan cup and it seems he challenged AJ styles for the IWGP heavyweight championship


----------



## Sauce (Mar 15, 2015)

> According to Ticketmaster.com, tickets for this year’s WWE SummerSlam PPV, which went on sale this morning, are sold out.



Reigns best for business.


----------



## teddy (Mar 15, 2015)

Ulti said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Kota Ibushi won the new japan cup and it seems he challenged AJ styles for the IWGP heavyweight championship



Jizzed myself....and good to see they aren't matching him up with nakamura again quite yet


----------



## Cromer (Mar 15, 2015)

Ulti said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Kota Ibushi won the new japan cup and it seems he challenged AJ styles for the IWGP heavyweight championship


Excellent, time to watch.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Honestly thought that whiny fucker Naito would win


----------



## Totitos (Mar 15, 2015)

It's never Goto's time.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 15, 2015)

AM I FUCKING GOING OVER?!


----------



## Ulti (Mar 15, 2015)

Cromer said:


> Excellent, time to watch.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't like Ibushi but he's talented and the match should be good.

You can tell they want to go all in with him but they want him to commit to them


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 15, 2015)

[S-A-F];53114011 said:
			
		

> AM I FUCKING GOING OVER?!



Is your name Cena?


----------



## teddy (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## Platinum (Mar 15, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Reigns best for business.



That's like being surprised Comic Con sold out in a day. The show itself is what sells the ticket.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 15, 2015)

Oh god! 



Cromer said:


> Hello Haitch



HI! BTW DANIEL BRYAN IS A LITTLE B+ TROLL MAN.

AND RIC FLAIR IS THE GREATEST!


----------



## teddy (Mar 15, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Reigns best for business.



It's almost like summerslam is the wwe's second biggest ppv


----------



## Cromer (Mar 15, 2015)

Holy shit, now Ibushi has a Super Neckbreaker of his own.


----------



## teddy (Mar 15, 2015)

Cromer said:


> Holy shit, now Ibushi has a Super Neckbreaker of his own.



He's ready to cash checks and break necks


----------



## Cromer (Mar 15, 2015)

ted. said:


> He's ready to cash checks and break necks


Styles vs Ibushi - Who Breaks First?!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 15, 2015)

Wait. Ibush vs. AJ for the title? I gotta see this


----------



## teddy (Mar 15, 2015)

The ultimate test of will










































....that neck break


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 15, 2015)

I thought the Rumble was WWEs second biggest PPV.


----------



## teddy (Mar 15, 2015)

It was touted by the wwe itself as their second biggest ppv event


----------



## Cromer (Mar 15, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## teddy (Mar 15, 2015)

That redneck sorcery


----------



## Ulti (Mar 15, 2015)

#CashingCheques #BreakingNecks


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 15, 2015)

Cromer said:


> *Spoiler*: __



All top guys are in the illuminati.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 15, 2015)

Anyone remember when Lesnar broke Holly's neck?


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 15, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Anyone remember when Lesnar broke Holly's neck?



Wasn't that Holly's fault for being a jackass and not doing his side of the moves properly?



LordPerucho said:


> I thought the Rumble was WWEs second biggest PPV.



WM > Summerslam > Rumble >>>>>>> Survivor Series > the monthly ones that are just PPV raws.


----------



## Ulti (Mar 15, 2015)

Yeah holly always sandbagged and stiffed rookies. I remember when he kicked the crap out of Matt Cappotelli on Tough Enough.

Lesnar is strong enough he can do it anyway. At least Holly had the sense to not stiff him, Lesnar would maul him


----------



## Totitos (Mar 15, 2015)

Holly said that Brock was pretty sick that day but this is Bobcore we are talking about.


----------



## Kenju (Mar 15, 2015)

Ibushi/Goto was probably match of the night for me, freaking excellent I thought it was better than Naito/Ibushi


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 15, 2015)

Seeing how IWGP utilizes its talent makes me happy.


----------



## teddy (Mar 15, 2015)

So invasion attack should be a blast to watch again. maybe shibata/honma can be this year's naito/ishii


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 15, 2015)

heard roman got them giant ass pops at this week live events


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 15, 2015)

Oh shit Mia Yim is finally TNA Bound.


----------



## Totitos (Mar 15, 2015)

I remember mia yim having a tryout match against charlotte in a random NxT episode. 

The match was a squash and ended in 30 seconds.


----------



## Totitos (Mar 15, 2015)

is anyone watching rey de reyes? It starts at 8pm EDT / 12am GMT and I have 3 sites to watch it from.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 15, 2015)

TNA All Knockouts
here

Check out the comments too.


----------



## Totitos (Mar 15, 2015)

Oh, nevermind. The event got cancelled due to rain.


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 15, 2015)

Mickie just announced her retirement .

edit: Storm is gonna make her pull a Flair.


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 15, 2015)

Already better than AJ/Paige vs Bellas feud. .

This heel turn was very...unexpected, reminded me when Trish turned heel in 2004.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 15, 2015)

all my kinks


----------



## Sauce (Mar 16, 2015)

If Rusev goes over victorious at WM then I will know whether WWE is serious about Rusev or not.

I hope it's not a repeat of Bray Wyatt.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 16, 2015)

Sauce said:


> If Rusev goes over victorious at WM then I will know whether WWE is serious about Rusev or not.
> 
> I hope it's not a repeat of Bray Wyatt.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 16, 2015)

SPOILER. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Former WCW World Heavyweight Champion Sting is currently in Des Moines, Iowa and will be appearing live at tonight's WWE RAW to hype the WrestleMania 31 match with Triple H.


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 16, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> SPOILER.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



A great reason to watch Raw tonight.


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 16, 2015)

He seems to be in great shape.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 16, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> A great reason to watch Raw tonight.



Perucho pls


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Gibbs (Mar 16, 2015)

Fucking Spoiler tag that shit Perucho...


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Mar 16, 2015)

Perucho still working the marks in this thread who think he does this stuff by accident. His user title and track record should be proof enough that prides himself on shitposting.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 16, 2015)

The Invasion storyline began 14 years ago today. Interesting tidbit...


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Mar 16, 2015)

Not that interesting.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 16, 2015)

14 years ago WWE dropped the ball with the WCW invasion? interesting.


----------



## teddy (Mar 16, 2015)

Idk how long i've been calling perutrolling's antics


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 16, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Hello Decim, or whoever u are. Dont get banned again, now that WM is weeks away.
> 
> Go back working dark matches.
> 
> ...



About the mickie stuff.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 16, 2015)

Jericho said:


> Not that interesting.



It was the end of WCW, of course it's interesting.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 16, 2015)

[S-A-F];53123125 said:
			
		

> 14 years ago WWE dropped the ball with the WCW invasion? interesting.



14 years ago began a stalker angle starring WCW's version of The Rock. Interesting


----------



## Sauce (Mar 16, 2015)

Why was that even considered a spoiler?


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 16, 2015)

[S-A-F];53123125 said:
			
		

> 14 years ago WWE dropped the ball with the WCW invasion? interesting.



Vince didn't drop the ball.

Vince wanted to bury WCW for almost putting him out of business and make the WCW brand look inferior.

He succeeded.


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 16, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> About the mickie stuff.



Nobody here will wait for 2 months to find out whats gonna happen to her.

BTW do you know that Mickie fan Boris from diva dirt/wrestlingforums?


Sauce said:


> Why was that even considered a spoiler?



He is a huge Mickie fan.


			
				[S-A-F];53123125 said:
			
		

> 14 years ago WWE dropped the ball with the WCW invasion? interesting.



Speaking of that, guys what wouldve been ur main event for SS 2001?

IMO it shouldve been a triple main event.

Rock, Austin, HHH(if he didnt get injured), Undertaker,Kane vs Sting, Flair, Goldberg, Hogan,DDP.

Outsiders vs Hardyz vs Dudleyz vs Steiners.

Big Show, Angle, Jericho vs Booker T, Sandman, RVD


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 16, 2015)

Impact is taped 2 months prior?


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 16, 2015)

Tonight they are gonna tape for the last week of April and the first week of May.

TNA wasted so much money on Bischoff and Hogan...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 16, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Tonight they are gonna tape for the rest of April and almost the whole month of May IIRC.
> 
> TNA wasted so much money on Bischoff and Hogan...



 

10char


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 16, 2015)

> UPDATED: WWE.com is reporting that Larry Zybszko is the latest inductee into the WWE Hall of Fame Class of 2015. Rolling Stone reports that he will be inducted by Bruno Sammartino.



I remember He was a great commentator back in WCW.


----------



## Ulti (Mar 16, 2015)

> Yuji Nagata & Captain New Japan & Kushida & Alex Sheklley & Yohei Komatsu vs. Manabu Nakanishi & Jushin Liger & Tiger Mask & Ryusuke Taguchi & Sho Tanaka
> 
> Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima & Tomoaki Honma vs. Yuji Takahashi & Tama Tonga & Cody Hall
> 
> ...



Invasion attack card, April 5th


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 16, 2015)

khris said:


> Impact is taped 2 months prior?



Yep, think they've been doing this for over a year now.


----------



## teddy (Mar 16, 2015)

Ulti said:


> Invasion attack card, April 5th



Tag team match playa 


might finally mark okada getting over the bad luck hump and setting up an eventual rematch between him and styles


----------



## Pilaf (Mar 16, 2015)

Know what I hate most about modern pro wrestling? The fans. Especially the little diaper-wearing internet posters. I nearly vomited and had a diarrhea shit at the same time reading the reactions to WWE announcing Larry Zbyszko is nominated for the hall of fame. The little mouth-breathers haven't even got the slightest clue who the Living Legend is, or how much better wrestling used to be.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 16, 2015)

[S-A-F];53124119 said:
			
		

> Yep, think they've been doing this for over a year now.



It's what WWF was doing with RAW when WCW was in its prime. They quickly realized it cannot compare to live format though.


----------



## teddy (Mar 16, 2015)

It's funny because hall of fame season seems to be about the only time the wwe acknowledges its history. i think that plays a significant role in why people don't know more about some of the legends that helped shape the business


obviously you'll have some skills and styles from them don't translate well into the modern era but dammit i remember wrestlwar and wargames


----------



## Totitos (Mar 16, 2015)

Ulti said:


> Invasion attack card, April 5th



Bucks vs Ropongi Vice 

Omega vs Dorada  x2

Ibushi vs Styles   x3

Matt taven and Bennet can banish in thin air for all I care.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 16, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Tonight they are gonna tape for the last week of April and the first week of May.
> 
> TNA wasted so much money on Bischoff and Hogan...


And Flair.


----------



## Ulti (Mar 16, 2015)

Totitos said:


> Bucks vs Ropongi Vice
> 
> Omega vs Dorada  x2
> 
> ...



Taven and Bennett are heat vacuums  

I also have no wish to see Toru Yano and maybe Nakamura starts something with Naito or Goto


----------



## teddy (Mar 16, 2015)

Tfw i glossed over taven and bennett's names on the card and homed in on maria


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 16, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> And Flair.



And Kevin Nash.


----------



## Totitos (Mar 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]yy5cP-gcXao[/YOUTUBE]


Ulti said:


> Taven and Bennett are heat vacuums
> 
> I also have no wish to see Toru Yano and maybe Nakamura starts something with Naito or Goto


You got something against the noblest of brains? 
Seems to me that Ytr will be busy with Tana until suzuki-gun are back from invading NOAH.

Would love to see Naka vs goto feud over the ic championship. Goto is so good and makes me sad that they keep holding him back over someone else. He deserves better than being a choke artist.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 16, 2015)

Ulti said:


> Invasion attack card, April 5th



Kota best not get himself Yoshitatsu'd....lol like he's that sloppy.

Fucking groan at Failing Ass Fale again.  Poor Tonga gets no singles work.  And he's challenging Captain New Japan in eating pins.

Uhm....Ace and Mr Wrestler vs Yano and MMA Legend?  I thought Sakuraba and 
Shibata were faction mates is only the first confusing part of this match...

I'm...not impressed by Omega in the ring.  His character is cool and the entrance is fun, but meh..I miss the diamond hips of the funky weapon for some reason.

Trent? joining CHAOOOOOOSU!!!  He has a chance to get famous.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 16, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> Kota best not get himself Yoshitatsu'd....lol like he's that sloppy.
> 
> Fucking groan at Failing Ass Fale again.  Poor Tonga gets no singles work.  And he's challenging Captain New Japan in eating pins.
> 
> ...


No opinion on SUPA ATHLETE?

Also, I disagree with you on Omega. I think he's crisp as fuck in ring, but I just can't get into his gimmick.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 16, 2015)

Here ya go Ted!


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Totitos (Mar 16, 2015)

Trent? has been with chaos since 2013. He just shows his head very rarely over there.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Agmaster (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm terrible....super whatnow?

 like Justin Gabriel was in WWE during 2013.  That's about how much Trent? was in CHAOS.

*blink*  The fuck the kingdom do to go for those?  Fucking height, man...


Gibbs....all I see is a Juggalo in that second pic, I thought we were cool.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 16, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> I'm terrible....super whatnow?
> 
> like Justin Gabriel was in WWE during 2013.  That's about how much Trent? was in CHAOS.
> 
> ...





You mean third pic. there's one on the last page too.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 16, 2015)

This peasant speaking like I'm not on that 50 posts per page level.  I meant the 2nd one, that gif is flagged as lewd by my work filters.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 16, 2015)

work filters.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 16, 2015)

This Rollins promo


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 16, 2015)

Raw time and Rollins with the mic to open the show.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 16, 2015)

Tyler Black has come a along way from the days he couldn't cut a promo to save his life.


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 16, 2015)

That Lord of the Reigns sign was kinda funny.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 16, 2015)

Well as if these guys couldn't get any goofier. 

So Rollins accepts, but where is the spit in the face Randy promised.


----------



## Darc (Mar 16, 2015)

great Orton promo


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 16, 2015)

AJ/Paige time


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 16, 2015)

Goddess Paige and her sidekick.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 16, 2015)

Lol, man JBL went off on Cole. 

So they're going to ignore the Bella's feud with each other in the recent past.   So "Wished you died in the womb" never happen.


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 16, 2015)

That Botch......


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 16, 2015)

PlacidSanity said:


> .   So "Wished you died in the womb" never happen.



What are you talking about?

Bellas have been a team all their lives.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Gibbs (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Gibbs (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Gibbs (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 16, 2015)

What in the world is going on in commentary.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 16, 2015)

King says women hate each other no one bats an eyelid

Booker says it both commentators automatically try to shut him up.

Consistency please vince!


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Totitos (Mar 16, 2015)

that tepid reaction for ryback


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Gibbs (Mar 16, 2015)

We're in Iowa &  is running for President.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 16, 2015)

Hurray for brain dead nationalism.  Wake me up when WWE gets into 21st century when nation states in stories stop being a thing.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 16, 2015)

We want Lana chants!


----------



## Sauce (Mar 16, 2015)

Now we know what we always knew with Lana being more over than Rusev.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 16, 2015)

you don't know how pissed I'll be if there's no Lana at Wrestlemania or the Raw after


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 16, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Now we know what we always knew with Lana being more over than Rusev.



The same with Amarando Alejandro Estrada and Ricardo.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 16, 2015)

Is it me or are all those gifs hell of grainy Gibbs?


----------



## Sauce (Mar 16, 2015)

Usa chants on the Usa network. Involving Cena defending the Usa. This is truly Vince Mcmahon's wrestling.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 16, 2015)

Superman said:


> Is it me or are all those gifs hell of grainy Gibbs?



Full 1080P HD gifs, but tiny as hell/ Enlarged via imgfit.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 16, 2015)

Lucha Underground commercial.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 16, 2015)

New Day spazzing out.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 16, 2015)

Big E is weird as fuck


----------



## Sauce (Mar 16, 2015)

New Day still getting no pops and looking stupid as fuck. Nothing has changed since I missed one Raw. No surprise.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 16, 2015)

Man that skit was painful to watch.    Hell, was commentary shitting on the lawyer.

And now we're being treated to this.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 16, 2015)

Sandwish time...



Damn Nattie


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 16, 2015)

Black Latex works well for you.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 16, 2015)

Dominatrix Nattie.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 16, 2015)

All she needs is a whip


----------



## Sauce (Mar 16, 2015)

New Day already worst than the Los Matadores. Jesus.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 16, 2015)

The fuck type of booking is this.   Cesaro had to sell to the mascot bull.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 16, 2015)

Another night where Wyatt talks to himself because Taker is too pussy to show up.

No selling a loss to Lesnar. He truly should retire.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 16, 2015)

Ascension gonna be Undertaker's Henchmen and Wyatt Family gets back together in Bray and Taker's post-mania feud


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 16, 2015)

Sauce said:


> No selling a loss to Lesnar. He truly should retire.



How is he no selling the loss?


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 16, 2015)

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif] [/FONT]
"You will rest in peace," - The Undertaker audio clip, circa 1996.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 16, 2015)

Question: In 2K15 with that new face technology they integrated into it. Will facepaint wear out through a match?


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 16, 2015)

J & J quit on Rollins.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 16, 2015)

So that's it for Noble and Mercury.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 16, 2015)

Oh no, have I missed the show


----------



## Sauce (Mar 16, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> How is he no selling the loss?



He has yet to address that he lost the match. That he lost his streak.



PlacidSanity said:


> So that's it for Noble and Mercury.



Thank god.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 16, 2015)

I can't wait to see Brock Lesnar in "defense mode".


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 16, 2015)

So they 're not going to bring up Lesner's loss to Goldberg at a WM that sent him to NFL tryouts.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 16, 2015)

Sauce said:


> He has yet to address that he lost the match. That he lost his streak.



We all know he lost.

What difference does it make if he talks about it or not?


----------



## Kuya (Mar 16, 2015)

BROCK IN DEFENSE MODE


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 16, 2015)

*yawns*  ok juice...what is taker giving to this feud besides a body?


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 16, 2015)

Roman Reigns uses UUUWWQWAAAAAAHHH, Roman Reigns now has 4500 Attack points.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 16, 2015)

It's time to duel


----------



## Sauce (Mar 16, 2015)

Would that make him look strong.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 16, 2015)

Wait wait....are you people popping boners for a video package?


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 16, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> *yawns*  ok juice...what is taker giving to this feud besides a body?



What are you talking about?

Bray is carrying this feud on his back.

Taker is just coming to Mania to elevate Bray just like Cena did.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 16, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> We all know he lost.
> 
> What difference does it make if he talks about it or not?



Because it makes it seems like it never happened. I'm not asking for a promo but at least one line regarding the ass whooping Lesnar gave to him. The fact that they're saving him for the last moment of WM just proves what I'm talking about.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 16, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> Bray is carrying this feud on his back.
> 
> Taker is just coming to Mania to elevate Bray just like Cena did.



Least he could do is elevate in person at least twice before the big show.  I guess the rub from losing to taker is special.  Look at giant gonzalez after all.  Ya know...a previous monster that came after taker.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 16, 2015)

Why is Big Show not putting over younger talent


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 16, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Why is Big Show not putting over younger talent



That up and comer Big show has long career ahead of him


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 16, 2015)

Giant Gonzalez???? Who?


----------



## teddy (Mar 16, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> That up and comer Big show has long career ahead of him



10 iron clad years


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 16, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> That up and comer Big show has long career ahead of him


He has to build up cred so that when he turns on the authority it matters, _duh._


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 16, 2015)

Lana is kill


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 16, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> Giant Gonzalez???? Who?



How could you forget the legendary ... And I know just the franchise!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 16, 2015)

Heh, so Zbyszko is getting inducted.  That's fine I saw his matches on AWA replays on ESPN and enjoyed him on commentary back when WCW was till going.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 16, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> Giant Gonzalez???? Who?



Gonzalez faced Taker at WM9.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 16, 2015)

WWE still trying to making their aging talent relevant.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 16, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> J & J quit on Rollins.



Please this is all going to be Rollins having a plan which shows that Show, Kane, J&J were all pretending to be hating on Rollins only to turn up at the end to beat down on Orton at the end of raw.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 16, 2015)

Here's somebody that needs to retire.

Henry is so fucking injury prone.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 16, 2015)

Of what era would you classify Jericho to be from?


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 16, 2015)

Jericho is from the 90's.

ECW, WCW, WWE.

All three.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 16, 2015)

What the fuck is an interspecies match...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 16, 2015)

Heh, so Henry looked .......... oh who cares anymore.      Fuck sake, three hours and this is what creative, Steph, HHH, and Vince can come up with it's other talent that isn't drawing money or being pushed.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 16, 2015)

Rollins losing J and J is good. He won't look weak as fuck anymore. I like it when he wins matches on his own.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 16, 2015)

Heyman time

btw, I don't ever remember Heyman screwing up his lines. Can any of you?


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 16, 2015)

_WE DON'T WANT ROMAN_ sign


----------



## Kuya (Mar 16, 2015)

why do they keep doing that to Heyman's microphone week after week?


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 16, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> Heyman time
> 
> btw, I don't ever remember Heyman screwing up his lines. Can any of you?



He has, but it's so few and far between that no one ever notices because the rest (99.9%) of his promo is still better than any other promo.


----------



## Totitos (Mar 16, 2015)

>the standout of NxT

Im sorry what? He was in NxT for like 3 episodes.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 16, 2015)

Paul Heyman going for broke on Roman Reigns.

Is that really his new t-shirt?  Christ.

Cena written all over his ass.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 16, 2015)

here we go. Is Brock there?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 16, 2015)

Heh, no high five for that fan.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 16, 2015)

Roman with new merchandise


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 16, 2015)

Were Roman's eyes always blue?


----------



## Sauce (Mar 16, 2015)

Daniel Bryan chants. Thank you crowd for not being jimmies.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 16, 2015)

Roman with a mic.


----------



## Totitos (Mar 16, 2015)

DANIEL BRYAN


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 16, 2015)

Daniel Bryan chants trying to overpower babygurl.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 16, 2015)

Fat guy in Paul Heyman shirt laughing his ass off.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 16, 2015)

Roman getting trolled by fans in the background


----------



## Totitos (Mar 16, 2015)

that fucking guy in the blue shirt


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 16, 2015)

DANIEL BRYAN chants


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 16, 2015)

That Orton recap.  "And I'll end the future."  
And he'll do it too, guys.     How much of the upcoming talent did Orton get depushed just by shouting "Stupid, stupid" while inside the ring.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 16, 2015)

They made Romans new shirt so he could look at it when he forgets his lines.


----------



## Totitos (Mar 16, 2015)

>daniel bryan, dean and ziggler 

Team guys who got their legs cut-off


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 16, 2015)

People chanting for that turd.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 16, 2015)

Renee Young sideboob


----------



## Sauce (Mar 16, 2015)

Hurts my soul to see Bryan go from chasing the WWE HC to the IC. What a downgrade.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 16, 2015)

Paul needs to stay if Brock leaves.  One can hope he does some kind of betrayal on brock.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 16, 2015)

A quick summary of what is happening/happened on Raw? Anything I should follow up on Youtube?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 16, 2015)

Turd


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 16, 2015)

Happy to be here Truth.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 16, 2015)

R-Truth with the title.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 16, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> Paul needs to stay if Brock leaves.  One can hope he does some kind of betrayal on brock.



Word is Paul Heyman wants to manage a certain NXT champion in the future.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 16, 2015)

Team Face gonna implode.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 16, 2015)

well, i chuckled...then felt shame.  Sigh, truth


----------



## Sauce (Mar 16, 2015)

Cromer said:


> A quick summary of what is happening/happened on Raw? Anything I should follow up on Youtube?



No, not really. Maybe Cena's promo.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 16, 2015)

Dainelson STILL over as fuck


----------



## Totitos (Mar 16, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Word is Paul Heyman wants to manage a certain NXT champion in the future.



yfw it's baron corbin


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 16, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Word is Paul Heyman wants to manage a certain NXT champion in the future.



That would be Steen right?


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 16, 2015)

Totitos said:


> yfw it's baron corbin



Nope.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 16, 2015)

Why is the IC being treated like it's a Hardcore belt?


----------



## Totitos (Mar 16, 2015)

Every time the match gets hot it's cut off by a commercial.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 16, 2015)

I just...don't see how Ziggler did not just get legit kicked in the face.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 16, 2015)

Totitos said:


> Every time the match gets hot it's cut off by a commercial.



Because you can't cut to commercial at important parts of the show like 15 min promos. 

EDIT Sid not making babygurl look strong.

_  Reigns' eyes are kayfabe. #RAW
    — SID (@SychoVicious) March 17, 2015_


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 16, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Because you can't cut to commercial at important parts of the show like 15 min promos.



How else will the universe fully understand and be immersed within the storylines and characters that matter most to them.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 16, 2015)

Bryan still over as fuck.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 16, 2015)

Bryan with the flying "hand touch"


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 16, 2015)

Ambrose does that bounce-back clothesline roughly 3 dozen times a week... how does it get more disjointed as time passes.


----------



## Totitos (Mar 16, 2015)

that fucking sell 

holy shit woi


----------



## Sauce (Mar 16, 2015)

What the fuck is with everything stealing this useless belt.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 16, 2015)

IC champ gets pinned again.

Who REALLY wants Danielson to win the IC title?


----------



## Sauce (Mar 16, 2015)

Yes... great segment. Barrett looking strong at the end. I hope he keeps his title after WM.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 16, 2015)

Crash Barrett got his hardcore intercontinental title back.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 16, 2015)

Bullhammer to everyone \o/


----------



## Sauce (Mar 16, 2015)

The hardcore championship has never looked better.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Totitos (Mar 16, 2015)

that's the strongest woi has looked in months


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 16, 2015)

If you're going to telegraph not retaining the title, may as well do it like a boss, right Wade?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 16, 2015)

He could carve the nameplate with those new abs of his.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 16, 2015)

Bray Wyatt is taking fire to the face in that graphic.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 16, 2015)

Fuck, yes, Seth.  About time someone had nuts around those two.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 16, 2015)

I wonder what Taker will do this week. Summon more lightning bolts or maybe fill the arena with fog.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 16, 2015)

Sauce said:


> I wonder what Taker will do this week. Summon more lightning bolts or maybe fill the arena with fog.



Add a recording from his ministry of darkness days as a message too.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 16, 2015)

Most important match of cena's _mania_ career.  Do I even want to begin?  Think I'm out for the eve.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 16, 2015)

Bray cutting another boring promo to ruin the hype.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 16, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Bray cutting another boring promo to ruin the hype.



He's doing his best since the other man in the feud refuses to show up.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 16, 2015)

The new face of fear. A fatass laughing.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 16, 2015)

Looking at the Wyatt promo.  Wasn't that the same background music they played when the Rock was confronting the Miz on screen way back when.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 16, 2015)

Tuned in for the last ten minutes of the program...The promo I'm seeing, I feel like this Undertaker vs. Bray Wyatt thing would have meant more had the streak not been broken, and had they met face-to-face beforehand...Or at least have Taker cut some kind of promo.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 16, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> Most important match of cena's _mania_ career.  Do I even want to begin?  Think I'm out for the eve.



It's Cena, his least important match is more important than anything in the world.  

Plus with Vince titles mean nothing.  Nationalism and making samoans look strong is the name of the game.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 16, 2015)

Wiz Kalifa last week, Snoop Dogg next week.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 16, 2015)

This is basically the same build from WM20 between Kane and Taker.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 16, 2015)

Snoop Dog is probably there to promote his show where he wants to live the athlete's life in his kids.   Don't know the reason for the other guy.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 16, 2015)

Vince loves Recycling content.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 16, 2015)

PlacidSanity said:


> Snoop Dog is probably there to promote his show where he wants to live the athlete's life in his kids.   Don't know the reason for the other guy.



Or to flirt with the Divas


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 16, 2015)

Rollins laugh sound so stupid.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 16, 2015)

So how stupid did they think we were not seeing this coming?


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 16, 2015)

I knew it.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 16, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> Or to flirt with the Divas



Or to roll up a blunt...... is there anybody there left in the talent that still has the Mary Jane connections.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 16, 2015)

Heh Stinger..


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 16, 2015)

YES STING!!!!!


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 16, 2015)

Orton got lucky.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 16, 2015)

THE VIGILANTE STING THE VIGILANTE STING


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 16, 2015)

And why is he wearing a t-shirt again? .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 16, 2015)

So we waited all night for the main event so we could see Sting splash two kids and SDD one of them.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 16, 2015)

STING.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 16, 2015)

I wann see a HHH+Seth vs Orton+Sting. match.


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 16, 2015)

Cole teasing a probable Orton/Sting feud?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 16, 2015)

Obviously Sting's mic skills have eroded after 15 years off. Can't chance it.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 16, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Cole teasing a probable Orton/Sting feud?





Sting is only doing two matches during this run.

Both will be at Mania.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 16, 2015)

Sting still wearing an oversized tshirt like he did in TNA.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 16, 2015)

Sting vs HHH & Sting interferes in Taker's match to give Wyatt the victory. Sting vs Taker at next year Mania in a dual retirement match.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 16, 2015)

Marks in here expecting a 55 year old to have a 6 pack. 

Why do you guys REALLY want to see STING with his shirt off?


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 16, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Marks in here expecting a 55 year old to have a 6 pack.
> 
> Why do you guys REALLY want to see STING with his shirt off?



Vince mcmahon has a six pack......kinda


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 16, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Vince mcmahon has a six pack......kinda



Not to mention how great it was seeing 60 year old Flair's saggy tits bouncing around during his matches.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 16, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Not to mention how great it was seeing 60 year old Flair's saggy tits bouncing around during his matches.



Every time he'd sell a hit , his tits would make the noise of 'WOO!'


----------



## Totitos (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Sauce (Mar 16, 2015)

Watching NXT and Alexa Bliss reminds me of Trish.


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 16, 2015)

The new AJ Lee , TNA was smart in signing her.

There will be a live Impact show...on May 8th.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 17, 2015)

Here's a possible spoiler for the WM main event.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Reigns wins after kicking out of 2 F5's, Rollins unsuccessfully cashes in and Vince appears to "fire" Lesnar....confirming he will leave for UFC.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 17, 2015)

Hope to God that isn't true.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 17, 2015)

This Raw only had 4 matches on it for a 3 hour go home to wrestlemania


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 17, 2015)

Liked Heyman's promo (as per usual), Brock's super effective video package, Bryan still being super popular (the 6 man tag was entertaining too), and Sting/Orton vs Authority at the end. Very cool to see Sting there, getting physical, doing the Stinger Splash (I grinned cheesily). That's more things to like than usual for a Raw. Skipped the beginning completely, because it's almost always the same dragging, meandering, 20-minute promo that could be accomplished in, like, a 30 second graphic or something. Unless it was different this week?


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 17, 2015)

WHERE THE FUCK WAS LANA?! fuck the guy with the weird voice WWE kept pointing out. Did Rusev switch teams and dump Lana for this guy?!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 17, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Here's a possible spoiler for the WM main event.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That was a joke article, Juice.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 17, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> That was a joke article, Juice.



That doesn't mean Vince WON'T book something similar to this. 



			
				[S-A-F];53128189 said:
			
		

> WHERE THE FUCK WAS LANA?! fuck the guy with the weird voice WWE kept pointing out. Did Rusev switch teams and dump Lana for this guy?!



Lana filming a WWE movie.

I think Lana and Rusev kaybabe are now done as manager and client.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 17, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> That doesn't mean Vince WON'T book something similar to this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


meh that's weak. rusev seem extra lame now with this new guy and I see they have him doing bitch shit as soon as she leaves with the table flip and running away afterward.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 17, 2015)

i'll be fucking pissed if Lana isn't at Wrestlemania


----------



## Cromer (Mar 17, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Here's a possible spoiler for the WM main event.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Isn't that some satire from Cageside Seats?


----------



## Palm Siberia (Mar 17, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Here's a possible spoiler for the WM main event.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



If this is true my irl reaction...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 17, 2015)

Just 9 pages for a 2 weeks till Mania RAW. Shitty build is shitty.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 17, 2015)

Palm Siberia said:


> If this is true my irl reaction...



 What the hell man?!


----------



## Totitos (Mar 17, 2015)

> According to Pwinsider.com, a group of front row fans at last night’s Raw taping were asked to remove costumes after they appeared in the opening segment dressed up as popular wrestlers of the past (Flair, Savage, Warrior, IRS). One of the men noted that they were told to take the costumes off or be removed from their seats. The group was then walked out and given new WWE shirts before returning. WWE doesn’t mind fans dressing up at events, but has a policy that to not have them sitting across from the hard camera due to potential distractions to the viewer. Here is an image of the fans from last night’s show.




STOP HAVING FUN DAMMIT


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 17, 2015)

I can't with this company


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 17, 2015)

There is also the rumors of some DB signs getting confiscated

Herpderp...


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 17, 2015)

Wait....that's a rule?? I don't know how many times I've seen a Hogan in the crowd in front of the main camera in WWE.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 17, 2015)

Palm Siberia said:


> If this is true my irl reaction...



Lol, in all honesty this was my reaction for what I saw from last night's RAW.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 17, 2015)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, in all honesty this was my reaction for what I saw from last night's RAW.



My cousin was making similar reactions when he sat through all of RAW. He almost left at one point. 



LordPerucho said:


> There is also the rumors of some DB signs getting confiscated
> 
> Herpderp...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 17, 2015)

are some of you seriously still giving wwe money...?


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 17, 2015)

If we send them mixed messages, it will obviously be more effective than a clear, single  one


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 17, 2015)

I mean my cousin came over and wanted to watch RAW.

then he regretted the decision soon after it started.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 17, 2015)

Anyone listen to wrestling podcasts?


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 17, 2015)

Rocket Buster Radio what?


----------



## HK-47 (Mar 17, 2015)

Darkness there, and nevermore.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 17, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Anyone listen to wrestling podcasts?



Bryan & Vinny, until recently. Voices of Wrestling, obviously. Steve Austin show as well.


----------



## teddy (Mar 17, 2015)

Mainly voices of wrestling for me


----------



## Sauce (Mar 17, 2015)

Austin's podcast whenever it's on the WWE network. And those two times I listened to Cobana just for CM Punk.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 17, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Anyone listen to wrestling podcasts?



I've listened to random ones in the past as well as having heard 1 or 2 from JR and Jericho.

Austin's podcast with Dreamer was interesting, already could tell Dreamer was a tramp before even knowing about his past.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 17, 2015)

wait.....WM is this Sunday!?


----------



## teddy (Mar 17, 2015)

The sunday after


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 17, 2015)

ted. said:


> The sunday after



Get the WHAT!? out of here...


----------



## teddy (Mar 17, 2015)

Yeah...doesn't _feel_ like wm season at all does it?


----------



## Ulti (Mar 17, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]6YN3yMrTgKI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teddy (Mar 17, 2015)

> *You shot back at the crowd last night. Is that something you're comfortable doing or have you been instructed to do that?*
> 
> That's just an instinct thing. That's not something you learn in a warehouse or people can tell you. If you're a Daniel Bryan fan, I'm all for that. The more people Daniel Bryan will bring into arenas, the better. The more people I bring in, the better. But when I'm talkin', shut the hell up and let me talk.
> 
> http://www.rollingstone.com/culture...apparent-just-cant-win-20150317#ixzz3UfLMzDxI



wait this really happened?


----------



## teddy (Mar 17, 2015)

Ulti said:


> [YOUTUBE]6YN3yMrTgKI[/YOUTUBE]



Easily one of the best heel trailers so far


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 17, 2015)

Ulti said:


> [YOUTUBE]6YN3yMrTgKI[/YOUTUBE]



 really going hard on the current state of this shit.


----------



## Ulti (Mar 17, 2015)

ted. said:


> wait this really happened?



Except as a talker, Roman should be able to get people behind him. If he can't talk in front of a hostile crowd he's in the wrong business.

This idea he has that fans should just lay down and take it all in is just pathetic. It's like his "my daughter watches, please think of the children" bruh, you're the parent.


----------



## Ulti (Mar 17, 2015)

ted. said:


> Easily one of the best heel trailers so far



Imagine Amborse in njpw against the likes of Ishii


----------



## teddy (Mar 17, 2015)

Yeah i thought that was dumb myself. especially with a product that can be anything but pg at times. orton saying he'll make rollins his bitch and flipping him off anyone?

but something else i'll point out



> *What's your biggest goal at WrestleMania besides winning the belt?*
> 
> I just want to go out there and do my thing, and a lot of that is winning the WWE Championship. I can't stress enough how that title is everything for us. But for me, I would like to wake up and know, "Yeah, that was a five-star, you-can't-touch-that match." I'd like to be able to walk to the back thinking, "Can't one of y'all do that." If there's one thing I've shown, I'm not scared of physicality. I'm not scared to take some of my own blood. I play hurt, I play injured. I want people to take from that match that it was one of the most physical they've ever seen. That's something we're gonna be able to leave behind. When I said last night I was willing to be carried out, I wasn't joking.



5 star? idk about that...but a stiff, smash mouth contest could win some people over i'd think. would show that he isn't taking his push for granted and willing to take his licks at least



Ulti said:


> Imagine Amborse in njpw against the likes of Ishii



duuuuuuuuuuuuuuude


----------



## Ulti (Mar 17, 2015)

[S-A-F];53132014 said:
			
		

> really going hard on the current state of this shit.



Savage af fam


----------



## teddy (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## Platinum (Mar 17, 2015)

With Uso injured, we might actually get a Kidd/Cesaro title reign too .


----------



## Ulti (Mar 17, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]VYvMOf3hsGA[/YOUTUBE]

Don't know if it's been posted but this is perfect and surprisingly powerful.

"Most of the time it sucks, but when it's good it's fucking great"


----------



## Remyx (Mar 17, 2015)

Can't wait to pirate mania just to see how the shitstorm that comes with the main event.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 17, 2015)

When did ths happen? Looks great.


----------



## Ulti (Mar 17, 2015)

Natalya


----------



## Kuya (Mar 17, 2015)

Who are Daniel Bryan and John Cena's first challengers to their titles?

Henry for Bryan, Sheamus for Cena


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 17, 2015)

Henry for Cena, Sheamus for Bryan (WM rematch )


----------



## teddy (Mar 17, 2015)

Ulti said:


> [YOUTUBE]VYvMOf3hsGA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Don't know if it's been posted but this is perfect and surprisingly powerful.
> 
> "Most of the time it sucks, but when it's good it's fucking great"



Consider me shocked to see josh peck in this 



Cromer said:


> When did ths happen? Looks great.



last raw


----------



## Sauce (Mar 17, 2015)

Cena not winning U.S. title. 

Nothing good comes from that man holding that title. More talent won't get put over.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 17, 2015)

Cena will become unstoppable with the power of America behind him.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 17, 2015)

Maybe Cena will actually turn heel with the US championship and face Hogan at Summerslam.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 17, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]HNM04qtql28[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 17, 2015)

khris said:


> [YOUTUBE]HNM04qtql28[/YOUTUBE]



Roman Reigns confirmed to lose his ass virginity at WM.


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 17, 2015)

> Reddit user MetsFan4Ever, who is a former WWE backstage worker that has broken several WWE stories in the past and uploaded show scripts on Reddit, reports that several people at tonight's SmackDown taping are claiming that the word is that Brock Lesnar will sign a new deal with WWE and stay with the company. He stated that with Roman Reigns not receiving the type of crowd reaction that the company had expected, Triple H is pushing the idea of having Lesnar retain the WWE Championship at WrestleMania to Vince McMahon.
> 
> The idea would be for Lesnar to continue to make limited television appearances while holding the title. WWE would also elevate the U.S. and Intercontinental titles at WrestleMania by putting them on John Cena and Daniel Bryan, respectively. Those titles would headline house shows and pay-per-views where Lesnar is not scheduled.
> 
> ...



If its true the  WM is saved.

WWE coming to their senses and making IC and US title relevant again.

All thanks to HHH, once he takes 100% control of the company the product will drastically improve.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 17, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> All thanks to HHH, once he takes 100% control of the company the product will drastically improve.



Bullshit.

According to dirtsheets, Nose was the one pushing Vince to support Reigns over Big E.

Nose is just backtracking now. 

So Nose has already bailed on the Roman Empire. Interesting. 

Just like he backtracked on Bootista in 2014.


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 17, 2015)

I cant imagine what wouldve been the crowd reaction if Big E was in Reigns current spot.

Hunter at least admitted he screwed up, if he were like Vince he would continue pushing Reigns down the peoples throats.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 17, 2015)

That is a logical and interesting plan... which means it absolutely will not happen.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 17, 2015)

Isn't this source the same guy that thought AJ Lee was knocked up?


----------



## Platinum (Mar 17, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Isn't this source the same guy that thought AJ Lee was knocked up?



He has gotten things right in the past. People don't shit on Meltzer's credibility because he said Punk was guaranteed to come back on the chicago raw.


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 18, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Isn't this source the same guy that thought AJ Lee was knocked up?



That was Meltzer and he also said AJ is supposed to leave the company after WM....


----------



## teddy (Mar 18, 2015)

Platinum said:


> That is a logical and interesting plan... which means it absolutely will not happen.



You know something's wrong when the potential of good booking for this company sounds odd


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 18, 2015)

Platinum said:


> That is a logical and interesting plan... which means it absolutely will not happen.



Pretty much.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 18, 2015)

WWE giving up on the guy they spent so much on by admitting they were wrong?Making the US and IC belts credible, it's too unreal to believe even one of those. 98% false I'm sure. Midcard belts treated well is already too logically and out of character.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 18, 2015)

US and IC title will never be relevant again. It doesn't matter who you put it on. Too much damage has been done. Stick with the world title pushes...

And they really shouldn't have got rid of the WHC.

Edit: Watching WM Rewind on the network. Fucking love the Triple H vs. Undertaker match. Hands down his best.


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 18, 2015)

Wyatt vs Taker might end up better than Taker vs Punk, HHH and HBK...


----------



## Kuya (Mar 18, 2015)

Undertaker and Sting better interact at Wrestlemania


----------



## teddy (Mar 18, 2015)

Sauce said:


> US and IC title will never be relevant again. It doesn't matter who you put it on. Too much damage has been done. Stick with the world title pushes...



I disagree on both ends. it won't happen overnight but those titles can be made relevant again if the wwe actually bothered. just sticking with world title pushes acting like everything else doesn't matter is part of why the product is creatively in the rut it's in now



LordPerucho said:


> Wyatt vs Taker might end up better than Taker vs Punk, HHH and HBK...


----------



## Sauce (Mar 18, 2015)

But, demoting main event wrestlers that have held world championships back to belts that have already been diminished and tarnished can't help. We all know Bryan and Cena are main eventers. Are we suppose to believe someone like Ziggler or Cesaro is going to take title belts away from them?

This is why they should have kept the WHC. In order to give to people like Bryan or any up and coming mid-carder. While they keep the WWE belt on people that they obviously want as champions. Such as Reigns or Cena.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 18, 2015)

> "Vince Mcmahon's greatest strength is that he listens to everybody." - Stephanie Mcmahon



Monday Night Wars got me


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 18, 2015)

The idea of two world champions was always ridiculous to me, it only devalued the championships. I mean what you're proposing, the WHC would essentially be what the IC title should be.


----------



## teddy (Mar 18, 2015)

Sauce said:


> But, demoting main event wrestlers that have held world championships back to belts that have already been diminished and tarnished can't help. We all know Bryan and Cena are main eventers. Are we suppose to believe someone like Ziggler or Cesaro is going to take title belts away from them?



That's why the concept of sound and simple booking exists, sauce. them being at the top of the mountain _shouldn't_ make them seem unbeatable or invincible to everybody else because you never know if someone lower on the on the totem pole might have their number. it _shouldn't_ be hard to develop someone like cesaro, the swiss fucking superman, as a credible threat to either of their reigns because that's what a meaningful match and feud can do
_______________________________

e.g. in njpw you have nakamura, who's one of the big 3 there...a goddamn maineventer in every sense of the word, clinging to the company's ic title and making it seem like it's worth something and one of his hottest feuds is with a former jr. heavyweight who people weren't sure could hang with the big boys. and this much is established after just 2 matches
_______________________________

and it _shouldn't_ be seen as a demotion for a maineventer to hold one of these titles which was held by people like savage, steamboat, razor ramon, austin, hbk, bret hart, the rock, flair, guerrero, angle etc. it should be seen as adding more prestige to said title because that's what it means to instill some damn good perception into what it's worth to the audience


...like i said if they cared about those titles they'd still be worth something. they still can be worth something if they bothered to apply the effort


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 18, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Wyatt vs Taker might end up better than Taker vs Punk, HHH and HBK...



Yeah its gonna be a f'ning classic! I can't wait!


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 18, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> The idea of two world champions was always ridiculous to me, it only devalued the championships.



Here's where I disagree.

I really enjoyed the brand split with two world titles because with certain people exclusive to certain shows and with two top titles more people had the chance to get pushed and elevated. I aslo enjoyed the draft lottery.

This would have never happened if there was only one title.



With two titles, Reigns could face Brock for the WHC and Danielson could chase after the current WWE champion.(I would have Rollins be WWE champion.)


----------



## Sauce (Mar 18, 2015)

More titles  = more opportunities. 

But, WWE has to be careful with who is given said opportunities. I hope they find a way to make the U.S. and IC championship credible again. I believe Cena and Bryan can do it. But, if they don't win at WM, it's fine.

Rusev and Barett are capable of elevating the titles if given the* chance.*


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 18, 2015)

I was not much of an avid watcher during the early years of the brand split. Though I did tune in when I heard Guerrero and Benoit finally became champion, I have always been of the mindset that there should be only one champ. When I did come back into it, the WHC title seemed more like what the IC title used to be, particularly since both titles appeared on RAW. To my understanding the brand split was brought about due the WWE at the time having a high volume of talent and there at the time being no real competition in place. I think that has changed in the years since then. I just see no point in bringing back the WHC under these current circumstances when they need to breathe relevance back into the IC title especially.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 18, 2015)

Where is Mania this year?


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 18, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I was not much of an avid watcher during the early years of the brand split. Though I did tune in when I heard Guerrero and Benoit finally became champion, I have always been of the mindset that there should be only one champ. When I did come back into it, the WHC title seemed more like what the IC title used to be, particularly since both titles appeared on RAW. To my understanding the brand split was brought about due the WWE at the time having a high volume of talent and there at the time being no real competition in place. I think that has changed in the years since then. I just see no point in bringing back the WHC under these current circumstances when they need to breathe relevance back into the IC title especially.



The brand split was good during the first few years, it started going to shit around 2007, 2008. The main reason the world title is gone now is because WWE started giving it to guys that weren't ready for it which devalued it.

If anything the world title would have continued being misused, putting it on a not ready Reigns or having Wyatt hold it in a weak feud with Ambrose.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 18, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> Where is Mania this year?



Levi's Stadium in Santa Clara, California


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 18, 2015)

> Source: Adelaide Now
> 
> Daniel Bryan recently spoke with Adelaide Now in Australia to promote WWE's WrestleMania 31. Below are some highlights:
> 
> ...



Come on Bryan, you think being in ladder match for the IC title is better than main eventing another WM?


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 18, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Come on Bryan, you think being in ladder match for the IC title is better than main eventing another WM?



Of course he doesn't. He's just being a company guy.

Hell when Punk was asked about being excited about Rock/Cena 2, Punk straight up said he wasn't excited about that main event at all.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 18, 2015)

I think Bryan actually would rather be in that IC match than possibly job to Lesnar and/or Rollins.


----------



## teddy (Mar 18, 2015)

> "I think that's only one man's opinion, and I don't think Cesaro has had a chance to show Vince that there's nothing missing. You let Cesaro and I have a match on SmackDown and I guarantee that, by the end of it, people will either love him or hate him ... he will get a very strong reaction."





ted. said:


> it _shouldn't_ be hard to develop someone like cesaro, the swiss fucking superman, as a credible threat to either of their reigns because that's what a meaningful match and feud can do


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 18, 2015)

They blew it with Cesaro and all I remember were people on other forums saying he was boring since he couldn't talk and say catcpharses and didn't deserve a push.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 18, 2015)

Loved his U.S. championship reign.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 18, 2015)

I missed the fist pumping.


----------



## teddy (Mar 18, 2015)

Miss his old theme


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 18, 2015)

> But, demoting main event wrestlers that have held world championships back to belts that have already been diminished and tarnished can't help. We all know Bryan and Cena are main eventers. Are we suppose to believe someone like Ziggler or Cesaro is going to take title belts away from them?



Were we suppposed to believe the guy who got squashed in 18 seconds should have been in a match with Cena?Were we supposed to believe Rollins could break Lesnar's rib?

Cesaro can be a threat if he's booked well, he's naturally strong and talented. Ziggler has some good RL stats as a wrestler and a decent kayfabe accomplishment list plus they should have capitalised on his Survivor Series match even if he was a Reigns stand in.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 18, 2015)

Ziggler has beaten Bryan clean on the latest Smackdown after a reportedly good match the crowd was into.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## Agmaster (Mar 18, 2015)

Cesaro was best with Aksana and having a song about 'sell me a van'


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 18, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I was not much of an avid watcher during the early years of the brand split. Though I did tune in when I heard Guerrero and Benoit finally became champion, I have always been of the mindset that there should be only one champ. When I did come back into it, the WHC title seemed more like what the IC title used to be, particularly since both titles appeared on RAW. To my understanding the brand split was brought about due the WWE at the time having a high volume of talent and there at the time being no real competition in place. I think that has changed in the years since then. I just see no point in bringing back the WHC under these current circumstances when they need to breathe relevance back into the IC title especially.



I miss Heyman Smackdown


----------



## Totitos (Mar 18, 2015)

> Monday Night Raw ratings are in, and they are not good. Heading into Wrestlemania, not only has the show not gained momentum, is losing viewers. Monday?s Raw scored a 2.73 rating, down from last weeks rating of 2.85. It was nearly the lowest rated raw of the year.
> 
> source: prowrestlingvortex



oi Im havin a laff


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 18, 2015)

Proves nobody gives a fuck about Mania this year.

Vince did this to himself.


----------



## Totitos (Mar 18, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Proves nobody gives a fuck about Mania this year.
> 
> Vince did this to himself.



WHY DON'T THEY WANT WHAT I TELL THEM TO WANT


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 18, 2015)

Totitos said:


> oi Im havin a laff



Bet Vince will blame it on the divas 



Totitos said:


> WHY DON'T THEY WANT WHAT I TELL THEM TO WANT



The Wile E Coyote part .


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 18, 2015)

Outside of Sting's in ring debut in WWE, this year Mania is filler.

Vince will open his wallet for nostalgia acts for WM32 to full up the Dallas stadium.

Austin might come out of retirement if the price is right.

Hell, Cena/Reigns maybe the main event next year.


----------



## Ulti (Mar 18, 2015)

ted. said:


> Miss his old theme



The Real Americans theme was god tier

And I guess Dean Malenko's theme with vocals was alright too


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 18, 2015)

Totitos said:


> oi Im havin a laff





> The 3/16 edition of Raw did 3,919,000 viewers, up 60,000 from last week.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 18, 2015)

Totitos said:


> oi Im havin a laff



Shitty build is really shitty.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 18, 2015)

IC Ladder Match

Sting vs. HHH

and Wyatt vs. Taker 

WILL SAVE WRESTLEMANIA


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 18, 2015)

> Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter
> 
> - Regarding the rumors that WWE was planning on bringing Adrian Neville to the main roster with a Mighty Mouse-like character, there's been no recent talk of this happening but it's an idea that Vince McMahon has wanted to do with a short wrestler for some time. There was talk at one point of signing Olympic gold medalist Henry Cejudo for that role but he chose MMA instead of signing with WWE. The idea behind the gimmick is that it will be an underdog babyface targeted to kids.



Then I can see Hideo Itami having a Nardo gimmick

Dattebayo .


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 18, 2015)

Itami will have a ROck Lee gimmick. Green Jumpsuit and all.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 18, 2015)

Austin for Special Guest Referee for the Lesnar/Reigns match?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 18, 2015)

> The idea behind the gimmick is that it will be an underdog babyface targeted to kids.



Gee, sounds like an angle you could give _*Daniel Bryan.*_


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 18, 2015)

Kevin Steen


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 18, 2015)

> WWE asking fans who were dressed as WWE Legends to change their clothes at Monday's RAW in Des Moines, Iowa wasn't the only incident with fans that night. Security was reportedly confiscating pro-Daniel Bryan fan signs at the door as fans came into the Wells Fargo Arena.
> 
> According to two people at the show who confirmed the reports, security told fans they took signs from that *there were enough Daniel Bryan signs already in*.
> 
> It should be noted that sources within WWE did not know about these reports and didn't believe they were true.


----------



## Totitos (Mar 18, 2015)

For anyone bored, rey de reyes is about to begin.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey, if that accident with Goldberg hadn't have happened, what year do you think Bret would have retired?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 18, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> > Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter
> >
> > - Regarding the rumors that WWE was planning on bringing Adrian Neville to the main roster with a Mighty Mouse-like character, there's been no recent talk of this happening but it's an idea that Vince McMahon has wanted to do with a short wrestler for some time. There was talk at one point of signing Olympic gold medalist Henry Cejudo for that role but he chose MMA instead of signing with WWE. The idea behind the gimmick is that it will be an underdog babyface targeted to kids.




My heart just skipped a beat when I remembered that Chad Gable is 5'8".


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 19, 2015)

[youtube]TzU1K1X1QEY[/youtube]


----------



## Sauce (Mar 19, 2015)

Oh look, WWE confiscating signs that get wrestlers over, again.


----------



## teddy (Mar 19, 2015)

That lucha underground main event


----------



## Totitos (Mar 19, 2015)

Easily the best casket match I've seen in my life and props to Fenix for willing to expose 70% of his face.


----------



## teddy (Mar 19, 2015)

This damn fenix/muertes feud. _that_ is a fucking blood feud


_that_ is a proper fucking blow off for it


----------



## Cromer (Mar 19, 2015)

ted. said:


> That lucha underground main event


Fenix is fucking insane and gonna kill himself


----------



## teddy (Mar 19, 2015)

I was breathing heavy after that thing was over 


i'll love you forever fenix


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 19, 2015)

khris said:


>



He really wants that half arena of people chanting only for his guy.


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 19, 2015)

Yes, SAF.



I want that Wyatt shirt, looks so cool.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 19, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbdBz-HJMDU[/YOUTUBE]

Little Kuriboh


----------



## Ulti (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## SAFFF (Mar 19, 2015)

That video was great, especially when they showed midlife crisis DX.


----------



## Ulti (Mar 19, 2015)

"I'm X-Pac... And I'm X-Pac!"


----------



## teddy (Mar 19, 2015)

_"John Cena..sucks!"
"...I'm better than Shawn Michaels, right?!"_


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 19, 2015)

Ulti said:


> "I'm X-Pac... And I'm X-Pac!"



Literally Xpac's entire character.


----------



## Ulti (Mar 19, 2015)

[S-A-F];53148157 said:
			
		

> Literally Xpac's entire character.



[YOUTUBE]lW91vTwFvRQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 19, 2015)

Tunes into SD, sees Henry confront Reigns again.  Wait, looks like Henry has been given orders to endorse Reigns.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 19, 2015)

Gotta make him look really, really strong.

Damn, I remember 15-16 years ago, everyone would stop what they were doing to see Smackdown on UPN. Now, I just can't be bothered to watch it at all. I forget it is even on TV still most times.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 19, 2015)

Smackdown way past its prime.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 19, 2015)

Bryan is gonna die at this pace of taking bumps...


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 19, 2015)

IC title match competitors gauntlet match BTW


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 19, 2015)

Ulti said:


> [YOUTUBE]lW91vTwFvRQ[/YOUTUBE]



Only good thing about X-factor.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 19, 2015)

I swear the only thing I remember about X-pac as a kid was his feud with Kane. Shit was glorious.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 19, 2015)

"Interspecies match "


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 20, 2015)

Dirtsheets go heel Sheamus screw Bryan at WM, I'd like to believe this be laughable but hope this does not happen because it sounds like what WWE would do. On the other hand, the sheer anger by fans at WWE would make the ME super nuclear heat for Reigns.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 20, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Dirtsheets go heel Sheamus screw Bryan at WM, I'd like to believe this be laughable but hope this does not happen because it sounds like what WWE would do. On the other hand, the sheer anger by fans at WWE would make the ME super nuclear heat for Reigns.



Vince loves fucking himself in the ass doesn't he?


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 20, 2015)

What the fans should do if that actually happens is leave the arena after that. Have the main event be in an empty arena. that will give Vince the proverbial middle finger.


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 20, 2015)

Im looking forward to Lashley vs Angle tonight.


----------



## Totitos (Mar 20, 2015)

> But all I know is that Roman Reigns was everybody's favorite guy until the Royal Rumble. And then everyone turned on Roman Reigns. It's so funny how two days before, and the year before, everybody loved Roman Reigns. Everybody. All the fans did.



Jericho please stop


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 20, 2015)

How would you rate Daniel Bryan's Mic skills?


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 20, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> "Interspecies match "



Were they wrestling animals?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 20, 2015)

Chris Jericho...what a sad state of affairs, just a company yes man now.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 20, 2015)

But he's been one for years now, sadly. I remember when he was telling fans to shut up and "see what happens" with a lot of poo poo storylines in 2009-2010.


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 20, 2015)

> We noted earlier this week via Reddit user MetsFan4Ever, who has broke several WWE stories in the past, that WWE World Heavyweight Champion Brock Lesnar was close to re-signing with the company and there was talk of keeping the title on him at WrestleMania 31. Then the idea would be to have John Cena take the United States Title and Daniel Bryan win the Intercontinental Title a a way to elevate both of those titles. It should be noted that this report is just a rumor for now.
> 
> MetsFan has posted an update and says another idea being tossed around is for Sheamus to make his surprise return in the Intercontinental Title Ladder Match at WrestleMania. According to this report, the feeling is that Sheamus will be cheered heavily but will "heel it up" throughout the match. At some point, Sheamus would cost Bryan the match and win the title.
> 
> This would then lead to a feud with a heel Sheamus vs. a babyface Bryan for the Intercontinental Title. It should be noted that this is another rumor but since his original report about WWE elevating both secondary titles, there have been signs from within WWE and from other sources that the reports could be true. He did add that this plan is less likely to happen than the original idea of Bryan winning the title but it is still being discussed.



Sheamus will be used to kill more of DBs momentum.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 20, 2015)

I miss the old Jericho the one who quit WCW because they didnt give a chance to a guy his size, the one who knows what is like to travel around the world to get better.

From frustrated Mid Carder in WCW, to a corporate kiss ass that's willing to sell his good word to the devil. People have been shitting on Reign's Monster push before he won the Rumble. And not all of them were Bryan fans, if you're gonna be a corporate shill Jericho at least have some facts to back you're Bullshit up.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 20, 2015)

Yeah, if Ziggler or Ambrose were in the main event people would be cool with that. Those guys are ready for it, they've worked hard for it and earned it. Bryan was a top choice, but by no means was he the only one. The top midcard scene right now should've been the main event scene. 

What should have been the top midcard scene now...well, look what happened to The Nexus...


----------



## teddy (Mar 20, 2015)

Y2Jobber stroking more shafts for more dvds


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 20, 2015)

teddot, stop.  His poor ego can't take the lashing.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 20, 2015)

ted. said:


> Y2Jobber stroking more shafts for more dvds



NO ONE SAW THE RKO COMING EVEN THOUGH I WAITED FOR LIKE 5 MINUTES


----------



## Ulti (Mar 20, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Dirtsheets go heel Sheamus screw Bryan at WM, I'd like to believe this be laughable but hope this does not happen because it sounds like what WWE would do. On the other hand, the sheer anger by fans at WWE would make the ME super nuclear heat for Reigns.



Why are they so intent on a Bryan vs Sheamus match? Why are they so intent on pushing Sheamus?  

I enjoy his in-ring work but he just doesn't click with the crowd


----------



## Sauce (Mar 20, 2015)

The most boring thing about Sheamus is that he does the same thing over and over again.

Fella! Kick.  Rinse, repeat.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 20, 2015)

Sheamus himself is an example of Vince trying to push a big guy as the face of the company and flopping, isn't he? Like Luger and Diesel before him.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 20, 2015)

Yep, I like Sheamus unique look but that's the only thing about him that's original.


----------



## Ulti (Mar 20, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Sheamus himself is an example of Vince trying to push a big guy as the face of the company and flopping, isn't he? Like Luger and Diesel before him.



He wasn't being pushed as the face of the company but he was being groomed to be.

After the infamous 18 second squash of Daniel Bryan he got a megapush which received lukewarm reactions.

He got booed against people like Punk and Ziggler. I remember when Punk ran circles around him in a promo and Sheamus was still acting as if the crowd was on his side


----------



## Ulti (Mar 20, 2015)

also the brass told talent not to talk about the wrestling isn't wrestling video


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 20, 2015)

[Youtube]5YXu1HixXHQ[/Youtube]

Was it this one?


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 20, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]VYvMOf3hsGA[/YOUTUBE]

Also, apparently New Japan Pro Wrestling started broadcasting over here awhile ago on AXSTV, (Formerly HDNet) the same channel that used to air Ring of Honor. Neat! I think I may give that a watch...though I gotta figure out what the hell channel that is...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 20, 2015)

My hometown and state is more friendly to the airing of indy promotions than Atlanta...


----------



## Ulti (Mar 20, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> [Youtube]5YXu1HixXHQ[/Youtube]
> 
> Was it this one?



Yeah.

"Everyone here wants to see me kick your arse!"

"BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!"


----------



## teddy (Mar 20, 2015)

Bolt Crank said:


> Also, apparently New Japan Pro Wrestling started broadcasting over here awhile ago on AXSTV, (Formerly HDNet) the same channel that used to air Ring of Honor. Neat! I think I may give that a watch...though I gotta figure out what the hell channel that is...



A great broadcast and hour of wrestling imo. ranallo is great and barnett is clearly the weak link of the two overall _(tho that's mostly due to his strange need to inject juvenile humor into some matches)_ but he has some moments of greatness and adds a welcomed perspective on the in-ring action


i'd kill for them to do commentary for a live ppv


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 20, 2015)

I knew I had a reason to hate Jericho


----------



## teddy (Mar 20, 2015)

Fuck jericho did you see that casket match, dean?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 20, 2015)

Ulti said:


> Why are they so intent on a Bryan vs Sheamus match? Why are they so intent on pushing Sheamus?
> 
> I enjoy his in-ring work but he just doesn't click with the crowd



Only a rumor but considering they wanted this at WM 30?possible. They probably want it due to 18 seconds, which they seem to think is some iconic moment(it is but for the wrong reasons) instead of a screw up, plus it let's them put over Sheamus and job out Bryan.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 20, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Sheamus himself is an example of Vince trying to push a big guy as the face of the company and flopping, isn't he? Like Luger and Diesel before him.



Being fair he is a good worker but WWE neuters him like they do others and don't give him a character or good storylines. He should'nt have been pushed so hard. He's better than Diesel and Luger as a worker by far when allowed.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 20, 2015)

ted. said:


> Fuck jericho did you see that casket match, dean?



haven't watch wrassling in a while bro.

been busy with exams and homework 


I'll check it out soon .


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 20, 2015)

Ulti said:


> also the brass told talent not to talk about the wrestling isn't wrestling video



WHY? It doesn't hurt them in any way! OH MY GOD WWE IS SO FUCKING DUMB.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 20, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> [Youtube]5YXu1HixXHQ[/Youtube]
> 
> Was it this one?



Don't forget the night after WM28. Where Danielson's overness started.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlaAMzAr-Tg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ulti (Mar 20, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]TEqEas9hUAI[/YOUTUBE]

Man I liked Monty Brown, I reckon he could have been big for TNA had they not jobbed him out to Jeff Jarrett.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 20, 2015)

Ulti said:


> [YOUTUBE]TEqEas9hUAI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Man I liked Monty Brown, I reckon he could have been big for TNA had they not jobbed him out to Jeff Jarrett.



I remembered his run there.  Shit they made him Jarrett's lackey than have taken a chance on him being champion.


----------



## Ulti (Mar 20, 2015)

that promo was completely off the cuff too

that was the ppv where the impact zone's roof caught fire and they had to evacuate


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 20, 2015)

I just saw that KC Cassidy has been signed by WWE.


If you haven't heard of her... let's just make sure that we keep her a secret from TPK, because if he manages to stay unbanned in the next couple of years, we'll never get a post in with his fuck-all pic spamming once she's on tv.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 20, 2015)

Ms. Jove said:


> I just saw that KC Cassidy has been signed by WWE.
> 
> 
> If you haven't heard of her... let's just make sure that we keep her a secret from TPK, because if he manages to stay unbanned in the next couple of years, we'll never get a post in with his fuck-all pic spamming once she's on tv.



Too model-esque IMO


----------



## Aries (Mar 20, 2015)

I hear they are planning mania 32 to be brock vs. Rock. Part time mania going strong


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 20, 2015)

Posted by Mick Foley


----------



## Sauce (Mar 20, 2015)

I would rather Brock and Rock 2 than see Cena or Reigns main event another WM.


----------



## Aries (Mar 20, 2015)

in a perfect world cena and reigns would have never main evented mania ever. but vince is still around:sad chances are Roman reigns vs cena is headlining next mania. In a match where both reigns and cena get shitted by the men over 15 and loved by the women and children as they chant lets go cena/reigns you both cant wrestle!


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 20, 2015)

Brock/Rock 2 will most likely happen if Austin doesn't want to start training for one last match with  Rock.

Taker/Sting will definitely happen next year.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 20, 2015)

I think Austin is done for good. It's only a matter of time before The Rock actually announces his retirement.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 20, 2015)

Yep.

Austin is entertaining the idea of doing the WM32 match.  

Johnson is not going to risk the millions he makes in Hollywood to take bumps in his mid 40's.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 20, 2015)

I know their 'trilogy' feud is over. But, just one more time. Rock vs. Austin.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 20, 2015)

> WWE has announced that one NXT star will get to compete at WrestleMania. The company announced that a tournament will take place next Thursday at WrestleMania Axxess between Hideo Itami, Finn Balor, Tyler Breeze and Adrian Neville. The winner of the tournament will earn a spot in the Andre the Giant memorial battle royal at WrestleMania 31.
> 
> This will be the first time an active member of the NXT roster will compete at WrestleMania.



Now WWE don't fuck this up.  Have Finn Balor win and have him do one of his legendary entrances (as the last person to enter the ring.) and then allow him a couple of eliminations and survive till the last 1/4.


----------



## Aries (Mar 20, 2015)

While we are at it with cena and rock talk. Not sure if this has been posted but


> FTW: In honor of March Madness, let?s say you can construct a bracket of the 64 best wrestlers of all time. Who are your No. 1 seeds?
> 
> Daniel Bryan: The four No. 1 seeds of all time? You?d have to go with the guys who are the biggest stars of all time. You?re looking at Bruno Sammartino, Hulk Hogan, Steve Austin and probably? you know The Rock is a bigger star as far as mainstream, but as far as in the context of WWE [John] Cena has been a bigger star for longer. So maybe John Cena as the fourth No. 1 seed, but that?s going to be heavily debated.



Anyone agree with this? Cena replacing the rock as the top 4 superstars in wwe?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 20, 2015)

So I heard Vince made some fans took off their costumes because they were in the front row.

Fine

My wife and I are dressing up as Benoit and Nancy for the next show, front row... Lets see what happens.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 20, 2015)

Aries said:


> Anyone agree with this? Cena replacing the rock as the top 4 superstars in wwe?



Quality > Quantity 

Cena has more detractors than supporters. not to mention When Cena was on top the WWE was stagnant. During Bruno, Hogan's and Austin's time the business was booming.

Not to mention ratings, PPV buyrates and mainstream relevance have all dropped when Cena was the top guy.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 20, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> So I heard Vince made some fans took off their costumes because they were in the front row.
> 
> Fine
> 
> My wife and I are dressing up as Benoit and Nancy for the next show, front row... Lets see what happens.



plz do this.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 20, 2015)

[S-A-F];53155790 said:
			
		

> WHY? It doesn't hurt them in any way! OH MY GOD WWE IS SO FUCKING DUMB.



Just realizing this now? 



you do realize this company's run by a bunch of insecure old people right?


----------



## teddy (Mar 20, 2015)

Dean, shut up and watch lucha underground


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 20, 2015)

ted. said:


> Dean, shut up and watch lucha underground



Link?                   .


----------



## teddy (Mar 20, 2015)

here


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 20, 2015)

thanks fellow Lucha fan


----------



## Aries (Mar 20, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Quality > Quantity
> 
> Cena has more detractors than supporters. not to mention When Cena was on top the WWE was stagnant. During Bruno, Hogan's and Austin's time the business was booming.
> 
> Not to mention ratings, PPV buyrates and mainstream relevance have all dropped when Cena was the top guy.



That sounds pretty accurate. Cena is responsible for turning away the majority of the fans with his stale gimmick. someone like rock reinvented himself multiple times based on the reaction he got. Cena on the other hand has stayed the same. If cena had done what rock did probably the fans would look at him in a different light. And be up there. Still I find it weird Bryan didn't include bret hart. He was the guy in the new gen. and still a better option then cena is anyways. If going For faces of each gen. New gen>pg era


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 20, 2015)

have so much Lucha to watch 

I stopped at January 28


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 20, 2015)

TNA Ultimate X Title Match. Epic action here/.


----------



## teddy (Mar 20, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> have so much Lucha to watch
> 
> I stopped at January 28



A lot of good shit to catch up with then. and fortunately you have no 3 hour spectacles to worry about here


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 20, 2015)

ted. said:


> A lot of good shit to catch up with then. and fortunately you have no 3 hour spectacles to worry about here



is the casket match really that good? 

cause if it is I kinda want to skip to it


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 20, 2015)

Hope the crowd doesnt convince Dixie to re-sign Velvet, good match btw.


----------



## teddy (Mar 20, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> is the casket match really that good?
> 
> cause if it is I kinda want to skip to it



It's the blow off to the fenix/muertes feud tho. it'd be better if you worked your way up to it tbh


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 20, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Just realizing this now?
> 
> 
> 
> you do realize this company's run by a bunch of insecure old people right?



Already knew but it just keeps surprising me with how low they go. Its like they're underground with fossils at this point.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 20, 2015)

Spud new X-Division champ


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 20, 2015)

Well, as of that taping...honestly this is a pretty good episode! I think things would be better if they were live events though.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 20, 2015)

Mickie & Magnus's burial of Bram

 Complete


----------



## Cromer (Mar 20, 2015)

> WWE today announced that an NXT tournament will be held at WrestleMania  Axxess next Thursday night with the winner gaining entry into the Andre  the Giant Memorial Battle Royal at _WrestleMania 31_ on Sun., Mar. 29, 2015, at Levi's Stadium in Santa Clara, California.



Just saw this.


----------



## Aries (Mar 20, 2015)

Adrian Neville winning it


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 20, 2015)

ted. said:


> It's the blow off to the fenix/muertes feud tho. it'd be better if you worked your way up to it tbh



Yeah I think I have to find out about that feud first. 



			
				[S-A-F];53158346 said:
			
		

> Already knew but it just keeps surprising me with how low they go. Its like they're underground with fossils at this point.



I'm not.

With the Katie Vick, i*c*st angle and Vince wanting his own guy to be cheered to the point of killing his company, nothing surprises me about the E anymore.


Trust me accepting this eases a lot of things.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 20, 2015)

Did you guys know that Kurt Angle is the only person to have held the


WWE
TNA
WHC
IWGP
WCW
NJPW 


Championship titles


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 20, 2015)

Lashley Angle is telling a good story here.


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 20, 2015)

Better than Lesnar with those Germans imo.


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 20, 2015)

Congrats Kurt, HHH made a mistake not bringing him back to E and giving him a part time contract.

Kurt still got it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 20, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> How would you rate Daniel Bryan's Mic skills?



 now? abysmal



Nemesis said:


> Now WWE don't fuck this up.  Have Finn Balor win and have him do one of his legendary entrances (as the last person to enter the ring.) and then allow him a couple of eliminations and survive till the last 1/4.



 Kevin Dunn has Vince's ear so....it is alread fucked up



Aries said:


> While we are at it with cena and rock talk. Not sure if this has been posted but
> 
> 
> Anyone agree with this? Cena replacing the rock as the top 4 superstars in wwe?



 Hell no. DB is turning more and more into a yes man....



The Juice Man said:


> Quality > Quantity
> 
> Cena has more detractors than supporters. not to mention When Cena was on top the WWE was stagnant. During Bruno, Hogan's and Austin's time the business was booming.
> 
> Not to mention ratings, PPV buyrates and mainstream relevance have all dropped when Cena was the top guy.



 Agreed


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 20, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> Did you guys know that Kurt Angle is the only person to have held the
> 
> 
> WWE
> ...




I guess, but three of those titles are just WWE titles and the IWGP title *is* NJPW's championship. So really he's been world champ of 3 promotions, impressive but not exactly crazy.


----------



## Aries (Mar 20, 2015)

@superman: Daniel Bryan isn't over the yes chant is Over: troll he is Mr. Yes man Vasto. He will put wwe over anytime


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 20, 2015)

Roman vs Show at Extreme Rules ME?Please don't be true, this is a horrible way to start off a title reign post Lesnar being beaten. WWE needs better heels outside 40/50 something year olds. Rollins is a good heel but they need more. Wyatt comes to mind and would be better over Big Show.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 21, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Roman vs Show at Extreme Rules ME?Please don't be true, this is a horrible way to start off a title reign post Lesnar being beaten. WWE needs better heels outside 40/50 something year olds. Rollins is a good heel but they need more. Wyatt comes to mind and would be better over Big Show.



This is Bryan vs. Kane all over again. Goodness me, maybe they weren't trying to shaft DB after all.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 21, 2015)

I had seen this old ESPN report on pro wrestling, during the height of the Attitude Era, WCW and ECW were still in business and I am just amazed at the fear-mongering and moral panic that was in it. Like they didn't outright state it but implied kids that watched it were more violent than others, by citing, scattered, isolated cases of stupid kids emualting wrestling moves or repeating the bad language. Even had some parents interviewed blaming it, which is a hilarious case of a lack of self-awareness.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 21, 2015)

[youtube]VYvMOf3hsGA[/youtube]

for those that missed the video


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 21, 2015)

If only Sheamus would use Crucifix Powerbomb as his main finisher he'll be top heel level..


----------



## Platinum (Mar 21, 2015)

Shaemus is the poochie of the WWE.


----------



## Aries (Mar 21, 2015)

Dat hhh bio


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 21, 2015)

Mainlined the latest ROH, three luchas, njpw cup round 2, and up to the last match of the finals.  I'm sleepy, what am I missing to catch up on?


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Mar 21, 2015)

Why are WWE fans on the internet so fucking crazy and hostile? 

I don't watch wrestling anymore (come on im an adult), and looking at my name you can tell I was a big fan growing up. So I usually catch Wrestlemania every year but never watch the build up. Told some people on a forum that I like this Roman Reigns guy and that Daniel Bryan is lame af. In turn to saying that I got tons of replies telling me how I'm an idiot and how this guys the worst thing to ever happen to WWE. Same shit on Reddit too but I was giving that a by cos Reddit in general is a terrible website.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 21, 2015)

BigPoppaPump said:


> Why are WWE fans on the internet so fucking crazy and hostile?
> 
> I don't watch wrestling anymore (come on im an adult), and looking at my name you can tell I was a big fan growing up. So I usually catch Wrestlemania every year but never watch the build up. *Told some people *on a forum that I like this Roman Reigns guy and that* Daniel Bryan is lame af. *In turn to saying that I got tons of replies telling me how I'm an idiot and how this guys the worst thing to ever happen to WWE. Same shit on Reddit too but I was giving that a by cos Reddit in general is a terrible website.



Jesus Christ.


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Mar 21, 2015)

I posted on a forum* I mean but it was universal. I didn't know what I did to offend so bad lmao.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 21, 2015)

Well to be fair, your taste does seem pretty awful.


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Mar 21, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Well to be fair, your taste does seem pretty awful.




I don't really have a taste since I'm not a fan, I watch Royal Rumble and WM out of tradition. I think it's more a culture shock at how passionate people are about WWE, I always thought it was a bit of a novelty.

One thing I realised is you can tell how much steroid use has been cut down in WWE, back when I was small guys were jacked up to a level where their body looked wrong, even guys like Matt Hardy were huge, nowadays they look more realistic.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 21, 2015)

BigPoppaPump said:


> Why are WWE fans on the internet so fucking crazy and hostile?
> 
> I don't watch wrestling anymore (come on im an adult), and looking at my name you can tell I was a big fan growing up. So I usually catch Wrestlemania every year but never watch the build up. Told some people on a forum that I like this Roman Reigns guy and that Daniel Bryan is lame af. In turn to saying that I got tons of replies telling me how I'm an idiot and how this guys the worst thing to ever happen to WWE. Same shit on Reddit too but I was giving that a by cos Reddit in general is a terrible website.



Dude...

If you'd said you liked Roman Reigns, that's one thing. You'd find people who agreed and disagreed with you. 

If you said you find Daniel Bryan lame, you'd still find a few people agreeing with you, and a lot more disagreeing. 

Putting both together in the same sentence? You sound like a clickbaiting troll looking for rage, and you WILL be obliged. 

Nice generalization, by the way.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 21, 2015)

I mean you said it yourself. You're an adult. Wrestling is performed and watched by egotistical entitled manchildren anyways. And anyone disagreeing is a liar


----------



## Totitos (Mar 21, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]KHld-xmHcG8[/YOUTUBE]

 Wrestlingaddictz

>Pedro Aguayo Ram?rez, better known as "Perro Aguayo Jr." or "El Hijo del Perro Aguayo" died early on Saturday at the Del Prado Hospital after being transferred from the Municipal Auditorium which was part of the Luchist billboard and faced Rey Mysterio Jr.
>Immediately paramedics treated him and transferred to hospital where about 1 am he was pronounced dead.
>The medical reports that whiplash was the cause of death.
>More information in the course of the morning.

what the fucking shit I just saw this dude wrestle this past wednesday and he suddenly dies like that. He was AAA's top heel too.


----------



## Totitos (Mar 21, 2015)

great fucking timing


----------



## Raiden (Mar 21, 2015)

Yeah it looks like he was accidentally hit in the neck. Damn smh.

edit: Oh wow .


----------



## Cromer (Mar 21, 2015)

khris said:


> I mean you said it yourself. You're an adult. Wrestling is performed and watched by egotistical entitled manchildren anyways. And anyone disagreeing is a liar



>Saying that unironically, on a forum for a Japanese manga/anime


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 21, 2015)

So wait. It's from taking a 619? 

Either way, that was tragic. RIP.

[youtube]a1LVhjhWwM4[/youtube]

Looks like he was knocked out before Rey even attempted the move. 



Cromer said:


> >Saying that unironically, on a forum for a Japanese manga/anime



So you know damn well that I mean it


----------



## Totitos (Mar 21, 2015)

Manik trying to get a response from perrito's unconscious body. That shit is heart breaking. 

Rey must feel devastated and it doesn't help that there are mexican headlines putting the blame on him.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 21, 2015)

Devastating all around. Bad memories of the night Misawa went out.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 21, 2015)

Totitos said:


> great fucking timing



I don't think it's a coincidence.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 21, 2015)

Wrestling is baffling when Aguayo dies from that, but everyone in that gif being passed around of Aerostar's dive from RDR three days ago were unscathed...


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 21, 2015)

Poor Rey, guy must have had a bad spine, the drop kick seemed fine, the ropes killed him and the 619 missed when Rey realised something was wrong.


----------



## Ulti (Mar 21, 2015)

Just goes to show that even the most basic of spots can end in deadly fashion if gone wrong. AAA has had some real bad luck recently.

It justifies the massive amount of respect I have for the performers.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 21, 2015)

They should have stopped the match, the ref was an idiot. The performers did the best they could with that I'll give.


----------



## Ulti (Mar 21, 2015)

Konnan was fucking shaking him.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## Gibbs (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## teddy (Mar 21, 2015)

R.I.P. Aguayo


----------



## Cromer (Mar 21, 2015)

Fucking hell. 


R I P.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 21, 2015)

Well it's confirmed, spinal trauma.


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 21, 2015)

RIP Hijo del Perro.

Cant blame Rey for this, Hijo del Perros neck was in worse condition than Kurt Angles.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 21, 2015)

Damn I just heard what happened.

This isn't Rey's fault at all.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 21, 2015)

heh the girl you tried to cop a feel and almost got a bubba bomb for your troubles.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 21, 2015)

> The Associated Press has picked up Pedro Aguayo Ram?rez's passing. Aguayo died early this morning after an accident during a match in Tijuana, Mexico last night where he teamed with Manik to face Extreme Tiger and Mysterio for the CRASH Lucha Libre independent promotion.
> 
> As noted, Aguayo took a spinning head scissors from Mysterio during the match that sent him outside of the ring. Aguayo immediately got back in the ring and took a dropkick from Mysterio to setup the 619. The initial cause of death appears to be a snapped vertebrae from how his head landed on the ropes.
> 
> ...



This keeps getting worse.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 21, 2015)

They can't really charge Mysterio for this can they? The guy just took one too many bad bumps in his career, combined with a freak accident. It doesn't seem to be anyone's fault.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 21, 2015)

rip hijo del perro aguayo, too bad his death is being overlooked as being famous for a Rey Mysterio cameo. He was a pretty solid wrestler.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 21, 2015)

saw the whole video. 

Really looks like Rey made a mistake


----------



## Cromer (Mar 21, 2015)

Manslaughter charges? Oh shitballs...


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 21, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> saw the whole video.
> 
> Really looks like Rey made a mistake



I think the real mistake is that guy getting in the ring with his body that gone.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 21, 2015)

[S-A-F];53165264 said:
			
		

> I think the real mistake is that guy getting in the ring with his body that gone.



That's probably true. 



There's actual video of the guy getting back in the ring so Rey is probably not going to be charged.

Then again Mexican law is very unjust


----------



## Totitos (Mar 21, 2015)

oh god


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 21, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> That's probably true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah they kept my aunt for like 8 years over some petty shit. She would have gotten like 6 or 7 months in america.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 21, 2015)

So apparently Rey Mysterio killed a man?


----------



## teddy (Mar 21, 2015)

From what was shown mysterio shouldn't be facing charges imo


what happened is the definition of a freak accident. bonus points for rey having the wherewithal to leave aguayo be


----------



## Gunners (Mar 21, 2015)

In any sensible legal system he wouldn't be charged. 

1) Two consenting adults. 
2) He was not grossly negligent. 

Putting things into context, a boxer wouldn't get imprisoned for killing his opponent and they are people who intend to cause harm. 

Unfortunate accident and a reminder of the toll wrestling takes on an athlete's body. Heart goes out to all those involved.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 21, 2015)

the thing is Gunners, not every legal system works the same.

Mexico has a shit goverment and shit judicial system.

I wouldn't be surprised Rey goes to prison .


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 21, 2015)

Where are you guys getting this idea that they are going to send Mysterio to jail lol? Rey Mysterio didn't actually kill him, and I am pretty sure people are well aware that Lucha Libre is a show. This is a country that produces boxers, a sport where people die in the ring because they are actually trying to hurt each other.

Other than that, Rey Mysterio is an American citizen, a famous and possibly a rich one at that - he'd be exiled from Mexico at best.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 22, 2015)

I really don't want to see Rey to go to jail.  It's not like he's a physical specimen himself.  As for Mexico's judicial system. well that's a can of worms.  It could be a bribe from USA to make an example of Rey for fighting to leave.  Could be corrupt people in key spots seeing Rey as an easy mark.  Just like it could be Rey's body getting away from him.  This is a tragic affair on so many levels.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 22, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> Where are you guys getting this idea that they are going to send Mysterio to jail lol? Rey Mysterio didn't actually kill him, and I am pretty sure people are well aware that Lucha Libre is a show. This is a country that produces boxers, a sport where people die in the ring because they are actually trying to hurt each other.
> 
> Other than that, Rey Mysterio is an American citizen, a famous and possibly a rich one at that - he'd be exiled from Mexico at best.



Mexico has a shitty corrupt system. They do anything for any type of press whether good or bad. Unless you actually watch the news about Mexico you're only speaking out of every day knowledge about this.


That's why I don't trust those fuckers to do the right thing.


I didn't say Rey is going, I said I wouldn't be surprised if they did charge him with manslaughter.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 22, 2015)

Wow it even made the local news. Shit.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 22, 2015)

Can't wait for HHH entrance next Sunday. 

And I want to see Sting in the rafters.


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 22, 2015)

Spanish sites say AAA want Rey to be arrested.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 22, 2015)

Anyone who thinks Rey is going to prison is a goddamn idiot.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 22, 2015)

Anyone who thinks this isn't costing Mysterio money is naive and shouldn't go reducing this one to one liners just yet.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 22, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> Anyone who thinks this isn't costing Mysterio money is naive and shouldn't go reducing this one to one liners just yet.



Who said that?


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 22, 2015)

Some people think commentators referencing the cops say that like he can Only end up going to jail.  A weird ignoring of what people know and expect of mexican bureaucracy.  Guess some of them need it spelt out


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 22, 2015)

I don't think he's going to prison but I wouldn't be surprised if shit happened to make him go to prison.



I still don't get why people like Ghost assume I'm saying he is .


----------



## Sauce (Mar 22, 2015)

I try and change the subject to lighten up this thread and people continue.
Oh, well.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 22, 2015)

sorry Sauce , anyways what were you discussing?


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 22, 2015)

Sauce said:


> I try and change the subject to lighten up this thread and people continue.
> Oh, well.



Implying people want to talk about two people almost totalling 100 being a high card match on rawamania.  On the other hand...Fale did not totally suck in that tag match during the NJPW cup finals.  Still not worth putting him against Okada.


----------



## Aries (Mar 22, 2015)

I cant wait for lesner to interupt Roman reigns family reunion of making reigns look strong.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## Totitos (Mar 22, 2015)

das it mane


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 22, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


>



Easiest gif to fap to


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 22, 2015)

CM Punk's UFC profile pic is kinda embarassing. That guy needs to give up on his pescatarianism and eat some real protein in red meat.


----------



## Kenju (Mar 22, 2015)

Bought NJPW World like a week ago worth the money
Been watching Okada and Goto matches mostly....love it


----------



## teddy (Mar 22, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> CM Punk's UFC profile pic is kinda embarassing. That guy needs to give up on his pescatarianism and eat some real protein in red meat.



Punk looks...decent...but the guy wouldn't strike me as a fighter in that shape


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## Totitos (Mar 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]-AIH28G2YRo[/YOUTUBE]

I unironically like this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 22, 2015)

I don't speak for Punk, but he's probably doing it half for the money and the other half for the "been there done that" thing. 

Ergo, getting his ass kicked is probably expected. Still, am supporting the dude. Just cause I like him as a wrestler.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 22, 2015)

Totitos said:


> [YOUTUBE]-AIH28G2YRo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I unironically like this.



 You should be ashamed


----------



## Totitos (Mar 23, 2015)

It's still better than Voices .


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 23, 2015)

Voices is a good theme, Burn in My Light did'nt fit him anymore.


----------



## teddy (Mar 23, 2015)

Speaking of voices...



			
				Michael Cole Interview said:
			
		

> *How privy he will be to what's going down at WrestleMania:*
> 
> If I wanted to know, I could know everything. But I don't want to know and especially at WrestleMania. A perfect example was last year with the Undertaker and Brock Lesnar. When Undertaker's streak was ended by Brock, oh, my God, I was as shocked as the people sitting at the stadium that night inside the [New Orleans] Superdome. I had know no idea in a million years that was going to happen, and that was the reaction you got out of our call hopefully. I was expecting The Undertaker to kick out and I did one of my normal "One, two…" and I was expecting to say kick out and all of a sudden it was three. I looked at John and he looked at me and I mouthed to him off-air, "Is it over?" His eyes were big and wide and I said to myself: "Okay, the streak is over." I want those moments to happen.
> 
> ...



calling raw sounds like a nightmare


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 23, 2015)

Cole gave one of the most dull reactions when Taker lost what the hell?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 23, 2015)

HHH is going to do a Terminator ad for his entrance at WM?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2015)

No wonder Cole botches a lot. That's damn crazy.


----------



## Ulti (Mar 23, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Voices is a good theme, Burn in My Light did'nt fit him anymore.



I remember when he used 'This Fire Burns' like once 

[YOUTUBE]PbfuHLtLqkQ[/YOUTUBE]

He said he hated Burn in my Light


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 23, 2015)

Ulti said:


> I remember when he used 'This Fire Burns' like once
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I remember that interview Orton did. He said he hated Burn in My Light and asked Vince if he could change it.

Vince said This Fire Burns didn't suit Orton so WWE gave it to Punk then WWE gave Orton "Voices"

This Fire Burns doesn't suit Orton AT ALL.


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 23, 2015)

> The fan backlash against Roman Reigns:
> 
> To me on the whole, it's funny. I was in the tin at the Royal Rumble when that was an issue, right in everybody's face but at the same time is it really an issue because they're making noise. Floyd Mayweather and Manny Pacquiao are going to fight at the MGM Grand finally. Which sound is the crowd going to be on? Who are the people going to be behind? Who cares? You're not even thinking about it. You just want to see the product. Nobody's considering who the fans are going to be behind in this match. Nobody cares. So to me, as long as they're in to it and making noise, cheer for whoever you want. John Cena has been steadily booed in arenas for ten years. It doesn't mean he's any less popular. It just means sometimes people boo him because he's that big of a star. The bigger of a star you are, the more backlash and hate you're going to get. So, it's not really that big of a deal to me.
> 
> To me, it's all like people love to discuss and dissect and people have no idea … People really don't know anything about, not that they don't know anything about wrestling, but, like, people don't really know what they're talking about. Anybody can have a — especially in today's day and age with Twitter and all that crap — everybody on Earth can … If you have a phone and an internet connection you can have a podcast and you can be like 'oh, let's discuss this controversy'. It makes it out to be more than it really is because I'm in the towns with him every single night and people cheer for him pretty much every single night. He's a big freaking star who a lot of people love which means a lot of people are going to hate him too. To me, the whole 'will the fan accept Roman Reigns?'. Well, they're going to have to because he's probably, if he wins the WWE Championship, well, then he's going to be a big star and you're going to tune in and watch him every single week and you can write whatever you want on your little blog or whatever. You're going to watch him every single week on TV and you're going to pay for the (WWE) Network and you're going to buy pay-per-views and buy tickets and you're going to essentially pay his bills. To me, the whole will the fans accept Roman Reigns thing is, I'm pretty bored with that. It's like creating a story out of … That night at the Rumble it was a story. It was a pretty wild scene, unexpected or not, whatever. To me, it was like, I don't (pause) I'm not a fan of wrestling because I care what the crowd is doing. I want to watch the match. I want to see these two guys go at it. I want to see how it plays out.






Ambrose joins the KissReignsAss club .


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 23, 2015)

He has a contract with the WWE, what do you expect him to say? You are never going to get an answer that does not tow the company line with anyone employed by the WWE.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 23, 2015)

Final Raw before Mania. I anticipate the fat man talking to himself while the dead man sits on his couch.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 23, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> He has a contract with the WWE, what do you expect him to say? You are never going to get an answer that does not tow the company line with anyone employed by the WWE.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54mb1ThNsZ8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cromer (Mar 23, 2015)

...For an avowed student of wrestling, that's a weird answer. But what would you expect, they're friends, and you certainly don't burn friends in public, even leaving aside the company line thing.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 23, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54mb1ThNsZ8[/YOUTUBE]



"...I'm kidding, he's a great guy. You should've cheered."


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 23, 2015)

Supercard of honor is going to be streamed, right?


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 23, 2015)

Even Ambrose doesn't get it. lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2015)

Ambrose confirming how sucky BabyGurlMania is gonna be


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 23, 2015)

Glad I got off the Ambrose wagon when he started squirting people with mustard and ketchup.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 23, 2015)

Hey come on. What else was he going to say?


----------



## Gunners (Mar 23, 2015)

Putting aside the fact that he is pretty much employed by the WWE, limiting what he can say, he probably likes Roman Reigns. If you got on well with someone and worked with them, you wouldn't throw them under the bus.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 23, 2015)

Should I watch raw tonight?  Or try to beat Shovel Knight or something else?  Also....*Supercard of Honor is being live streamed, right?*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2015)

I'll stream. And I'll only be able to because I skipped last week.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2015)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread:
khris, Agmaster+

Wrestlemania


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 23, 2015)

so that's a no, then?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh yeah, Wrestlemania is Sunday right?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2015)

First time Face to Face. 

So blizzard Raw is retconned? 

EDIT: oh shit KN is back


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 23, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> Should I watch raw tonight?  Or try to beat Shovel Knight or something else?  Also....*Supercard of Honor is being live streamed, right?*



No. 

That would be a better use of your time. 

I dunno.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 23, 2015)

STING! to kick off Raw!


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 23, 2015)

Still can't get over this shitty theme for Sting.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)

Sting opening.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 23, 2015)

Sting was so honored to be in the ring with a god like orton last week


----------



## Sauce (Mar 23, 2015)

I want the orchestral version so bad...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 23, 2015)

Hmm, so they are starting off Raw with Sting.   And it's his actual voice now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2015)

Joker Sting is best Sting


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 23, 2015)

orton need to enter mania with his og opening


----------



## Darc (Mar 23, 2015)

Steph is literally God tier MILF


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)

Steph looking great tonight.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 23, 2015)

Stephanie looking fantastic tonight.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 23, 2015)

If you wanna nut on them titties you real imo


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 23, 2015)

sting on the mic>>>


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 23, 2015)

This is still the worst Wrestlemania build in history.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 23, 2015)

Ugh, so Steph needs her spotlight.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2015)

>single-handedly


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 23, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> This is still the worst Wrestlemania build in history.



It's up there with WM 27.


----------



## Darc (Mar 23, 2015)

I hope HHH beats String at Mania tbh lol


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 23, 2015)

steph dirty talk confirmed a1


----------



## Sauce (Mar 23, 2015)

Shit is fantastic! HHH about to whoop some ass.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)

Steph is so fuckable tonight.Short Skirt, lipsticked lips.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2015)

no leather jacket


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 23, 2015)

Lol, and the sledge hammer comes out.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 23, 2015)

LMFAOOOO STEPH ROSE UP LIKE THE GRUDGE


----------



## Sauce (Mar 23, 2015)

Sludgehammer, bat match.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2015)

This was a waste of time tbh.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)

Dat short skirt


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 23, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


> LMFAOOOO STEPH ROSE UP LIKE THE GRUDGE



Lol, man she really takes after her dad when she did that.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 23, 2015)

Fucking hate anyone who picks Kane or Show.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)

Aj & Paige backstage. Both looking awesome 

Dean coming out.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 23, 2015)

Don't see the appeal to Stephanie honestly.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 23, 2015)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, man she really takes after her dad when she did that.



IT WAS ME AUSTIIN! IT WAS ME ALL ALONG AUSTIN!


----------



## Darc (Mar 23, 2015)

This ladder match shit is so lame, these writers can't come up with creative shit so they put all this talent in a Ladder match to just get them on the card.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 23, 2015)

Sting lost massive weight.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 23, 2015)

is the hof live?


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 23, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


> is the hof live?



Every year.

The Saturday night before Mania


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 23, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Every year.
> 
> The Saturday night before Mania



I'm surprised. last year so inductees were a little wild


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2015)

Random tag team featuring wrestlers of the random ladder match at mania. This build


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)

Sauce


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2015)

When's the last time the Lunatic Dumbass even won a match?


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 23, 2015)

the angle might be bad


but r truth greatness>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Agmaster (Mar 23, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Don't see the appeal ...



The boys like their caved in post implant chests, man hands, and alpha bitch aura she packs.  The part that worries me for them is she probably pitches as much as she catches


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 23, 2015)

khris said:


> When's the last time the Lunatic Dumbass even won a match?



Shield vs Evolution?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 23, 2015)

What in the hell is Heavy Duty doing in Furious 7?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 23, 2015)

khris said:


> When's the last time the Lunatic Dumbass even won a match?



Wyatt in a gimmick match.  Forgot which on was it though.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 23, 2015)

we need a amber rose twerk fest at mania


----------



## Darc (Mar 23, 2015)

I have a feeling this RAW isn't gonna get much better lol


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 23, 2015)

surprised nobody not paranoid about landing on the rope

id be scared af now


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 23, 2015)

just realized dean and harper look like twins man


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2015)

ambrose didn't even get the pin 

EDIT: now he's dancing. ambrose happy to be on tv


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)

Dance Ambrose Dance.

:monkey


----------



## Darc (Mar 23, 2015)

NO PLZ DON'T TURN DEAN INTO A COMEDY ACT, PLZ DON'T DO IT, IT RUINED KOZLOV AND ALBERT, WHY DO IT TO DEAN


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 23, 2015)

That ending to the match was a bit sloppy.   That was a weird finisher for Truth.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 23, 2015)

Why didn't they have Dean beat down on Truth, yeah he could have started the dance then hit Truth with Dirty Deeds and walk out.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 23, 2015)

first win i seen r truth get since i seen obama become president


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 23, 2015)

Darc said:


> NO PLZ DON'T TURN DEAN INTO A COMEDY ACT, PLZ DON'T DO IT, IT RUINED KOZLOV AND ALBERT, WHY DO IT TO DEAN



Dean already is a comedy act.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 23, 2015)

Saying it now. 

Reigns or Ambrose will turn heel at WM or the night after. Guaranteed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2015)

I had high hopes for Moxley


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 23, 2015)

dean


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 23, 2015)

khris said:


> I had high hopes for Moxley



Ambrose is just happy to shuck and jive.


----------



## Darc (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh look the special Olympics, you guys should try out


----------



## Darc (Mar 23, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


> dean



LOOOOOOOOL, kills me everytime


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 23, 2015)

PAUL SAY SOMETHING STUPID


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)

Darc said:


> Oh look the special Olympics, you guys should try out


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 23, 2015)

Roman Reigns propaganda again.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 23, 2015)

im sooooo hungry right nowwwwww


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2015)

another random tag match playa


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)

Someone make a cutout of his face.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 23, 2015)

when teddy going into the hall of fame,

he need two inductees tbh


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 23, 2015)

ESPN is pure garbage these days.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 23, 2015)

bill simmons such a goat goat goat goat goat


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## KaiserWombat (Mar 23, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


> when teddy going into the hall of fame,
> 
> he need two inductees tbh



Nah, playa

Just needs to be inducted ONE-ON-ONE WIT DA UNDAH-TAKEH


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 23, 2015)

So many jobbers in one match.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)

Zack Ryder sighting


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2015)

This wrestlemania build is happy to be on tv


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)

Ascension and Adam Rose on the same team?


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 23, 2015)

simmons recognizing the god


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 23, 2015)

what would wwe do if the fans started a your a jobber ever raw where jobbers fought


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 23, 2015)

Hmm, so Ryder and Rose the ones to get their ass beat for their teams.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2015)

Commentary giving no fucks about the match


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)

Gasback


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 23, 2015)

we cant deny bill simmons greatness on commentary


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 23, 2015)

I love Roman's new tron. 

[youtube]WKUMV_YXCGw[/youtube]


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)

KN


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2015)

And Miz connects with the weakest kicks since Kelly Kelly


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 23, 2015)

Ryder gets a win.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I love Roman's new tron.
> 
> [youtube]WKUMV_YXCGw[/youtube]


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 23, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I love Roman's new tron.
> 
> [youtube]WKUMV_YXCGw[/youtube]



squelling on the outside man



ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 23, 2015)

tom cruise a legend b


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 23, 2015)

Heh, didn't know there was a new MI film.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 23, 2015)

Thank god. Nobody wants to see Kane and Big Show.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)

23% of the audience


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2015)

Those Kane/Show votes were all Triple H/Vince dupes


----------



## Sauce (Mar 23, 2015)

PlacidSanity said:


> Heh, didn't know there was a new MI film.



Didn't know people actually wanted to see another one.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 23, 2015)

Orton technically got his revenge on Rollins.

Why are they having a Mania match?


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 23, 2015)

those dudes short af


----------



## Sauce (Mar 23, 2015)

Fuck, that was horrible. I'd rather it had been Big Slow or Kane. At least the match would have been more than 5 minutes.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh Booker that wasn't even close to the first double DDT off the rope from Orton.  (Points at Legacy fight)


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 23, 2015)

weak finish to a great build up


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 23, 2015)

Steve Rogers


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 23, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Orton technically got his revenge on Rollins.
> 
> Why are they having a Mania match?



For the pay checks.  That and it keeps Orton relevant in any Authority story line.  Plus in technicality Orton owes back HHH for ordering his beat down.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)

Hello Paige


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 23, 2015)

god damn it these hoes fine af


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)

Crazy got dropped


----------



## Sauce (Mar 23, 2015)

Hate to see you go Paige. But, I love to watch you leave.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 23, 2015)

The state of AJ and Paige's on-screen chemistry.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 23, 2015)

Goddess PAIGE-SAMA 

Paige-sama calling the Bellas slags and thus not only bypassing the PG rating, but being pretty spot on about how they got to the top.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Agmaster (Mar 23, 2015)

Dunno what it says that I know Gibbs pic is from Wreckx-N-Effect


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Sauce (Mar 23, 2015)

My boo Nikki going to squash another girl tonight. 

Fucking GOAT Bella.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 23, 2015)

You could look but you can't touch.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 23, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Nope. His bitch ass going to no sell the end of the streak.



He's no selling it by not showing up


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Darc (Mar 23, 2015)

Nikki >>>>

Paige n AJ fine too tho


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 23, 2015)

Paige gonna get KTFO by Nikki's forearm.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)

If Nikki could improve her technical wrestling...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 23, 2015)

Nikki push-ups.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)

Nice spray tan Nikki


----------



## Sauce (Mar 23, 2015)

Would have loved a handicap match with Nikki vs. Paige and AJ at Mania.

Just so Nikki can get over twice as hard. And so can I.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)

Nikki reminding me of McCool with those pushups.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 23, 2015)

Nikki basically more dominant than Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Sauce (Mar 23, 2015)

How much longer til Nikki is eligible to be in the HOF


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 23, 2015)

Sauce said:


> How much longer til Nikki is eligible to be in the HOF



How long was she on Cena's Johnson?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 23, 2015)

Nikki doing a Double A spinebuster.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 23, 2015)

Nikki kicking out at one.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2015)

Sauce said:


> How much longer til Nikki is eligible to be in the HOF





**


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)

Nice match were having


----------



## Sauce (Mar 23, 2015)

Nikki doing some good ring work tonight. 

Never thought someone would carry Paige.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 23, 2015)

Nikki Bella kicked out of the rampage! My god awmighty!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 23, 2015)

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## Darc (Mar 23, 2015)

Paige mouth looks like a fucking black hole when its wide open LOL


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 23, 2015)

Wow this match is still going on. 

Surprise.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 23, 2015)

Nikki channeling her shitty boyfriend.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 23, 2015)

1, 2, 3. Still the Diva's champion. Nikki Bella.  

That was actually a really good match.

Seriously impressed by the chemistry between Nikki and Paige. They can put on main event matches if given the chance.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 23, 2015)

Nikki overcoming the odds


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 23, 2015)

Well, Paige confirmed moron.


----------



## Darc (Mar 23, 2015)

AJ looks like she's lost weight, which is weird cause there isn't much to loose.

Also Booker


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 23, 2015)

Nikki Bella looking really really strong.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2015)

#GiveDivasAShittyFinish


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 23, 2015)

Nikki's no talent ass no selling the Rampaige.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 23, 2015)

enjoyed the match


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 23, 2015)

The turd losing to Dolph.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)

Better be Dean.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 23, 2015)

Darc said:


> AJ looks like she's lost weight, which is weird cause there isn't much to loose.
> 
> Also Booker



I thought I was the only one who kept seeing her ribs. 

And Bryan vs. Ziggler. Ziggler actually went over on DBry? What the fuck...


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)

Hopefully Snoop is better than Wiz was .


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 23, 2015)

Heh, so Snoop Dog is up next.  Wait a minute, didn't he change his name to Snoop Lion for some odd reason.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 23, 2015)

I love taima's stream (I got company), they are playing Nakamura's theme for the ad break.

edit: it was.  I expect Ambrose, should be Stardust, I want Harper to ref.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 23, 2015)

Hopefully Snoop goes over better than terminal AIDS patient, Wiz Khalifa.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 23, 2015)

damn near got 5000 posts and no one on this site knows i exists


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 23, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Hopefully Snoop goes over better than terminal AIDS patient, Wiz Khalifa.



I hear his sister should do a porno scene with an actor based on Ziggler.  Yeah Mia Khalifa is related to him apparently.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 23, 2015)

Snoop Dogg stealing The Godfather's entrance


----------



## Darc (Mar 23, 2015)

DIVAS ARE ACTUALLY JUST GLORIFIED HOES LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)

Snoop got Rosa, Summer, and the Foxy sisters/.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)

Snoop's got that veteran ring presence.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)

Dem shades


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 23, 2015)

Axelmania


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 23, 2015)

Lol, Axel butting in.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


> damn near got 5000 posts and no one on this site knows i exists





How you think I feel?


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 23, 2015)

axelmania just too real mannnnn


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 23, 2015)

Axelmania chant


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 23, 2015)

uhm...did snoop ever say Snoopmania?


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)

Bunnymania


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 23, 2015)

AXELMANIA. 

Over as Fuck.


----------



## Darc (Mar 23, 2015)

SOMEONE PLEASE, POST THE HULK DISAPPOINTING LOOK AT MANIA SIGN GIF


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 23, 2015)

WTF is going on


----------



## Sauce (Mar 23, 2015)

Biggest pop Hulk has gotten since his return from TNA.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 23, 2015)

Snoop marking out  lmfaoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2015)

Part-timerMania Brother


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)

Hulk & Sting under the same roof


----------



## Darc (Mar 23, 2015)

SOMEONE PLEASE, POST THE HULK DISAPPOINTING LOOK AT MANIA SIGN GIF plz


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 23, 2015)

Ah yes, twitter...  Ah yes... _Cunt.  Hogan._


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 23, 2015)

It's Yawnamania hogan.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> Hulk & Sting under the same roof



You mean like TNA 2 years ago?


----------



## Darc (Mar 23, 2015)

WHAT THE FUCK WWE LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 23, 2015)

Hogan with dat sick burn


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 23, 2015)

Snoop's skinny ass wearing a tanktop.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)

Snoop's twigs.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 23, 2015)

snoop providing us gifs for days


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 23, 2015)

Geez, this skit was cringe inducing.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 23, 2015)

Announcers wasting an excellent opportunity to put the final nail in Axel's career, instead they focus on Hulk and Snoop.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 23, 2015)

khris said:


> You mean like TNA 2 years ago?



And WCW 20 years ago.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2015)

for the love of God, don't flex snoop


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)

That's what drugs do to you


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 23, 2015)

Snoop swole as hell.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 23, 2015)

When ever Brock gets to talk you know it's going to be special.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Sauce (Mar 23, 2015)

At WM, I am going to fuck up Roman Reigns. The end.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 23, 2015)

Lesnar cursing in the PG era


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)

Hogan


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 23, 2015)

Well at least Axel didn't  have to sell the boot and leg drop.  I don't think Hogan's replaced hips have the strength to do those moves any more.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 23, 2015)

Tonight's only good until BABYGURL takes an F-5.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2015)

Gibbs. Once is enough.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)

khris said:


> Gibbs. Once is enough.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)

Interspecies match again


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2015)

tha fuck is this shit?


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)

Nattie looks great though.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 23, 2015)

Wow, so the tag team titles have been regulated to kick off show instead of the WM card.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh shit, that rope spot.


----------



## teddy (Mar 23, 2015)

khris said:


> Gibbs. Once is enough.



TPK is like the male version of trish when she had to strip down and bark


...except he does it willingly


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wow, so the tag team titles have been regulated to kick off show instead of the WM card.



*relegated not regulated


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2015)

Torito squashed Natalya


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 23, 2015)

ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 23, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> *relegated not regulated



Apologies for that mistake. 

Heh, so Nattie had to sell the bull as well.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 23, 2015)

Why is the bull allowed to fight Divas.

Was there an important plot development I missed that happened on Smackdown?

Nah, it's WWE pulling shit out of their ass again.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)

I call bullshit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2015)

Bad News Bitch


----------



## Sauce (Mar 23, 2015)

Counting the days until Lesnar fucks up Roman Reigns.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 23, 2015)

WOI BARRUH ... bitch made for not knocking Kane out.


----------



## Darc (Mar 23, 2015)

Barret forever undermined smh


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 23, 2015)

I'll bet money Dwayne Johnson will be at Mania just to do Reign's victory promo for him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 23, 2015)

You know, it just crossed my mind that HHH is going to come out to Motorhead while Sting going to come out to shit as WM entrances.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 23, 2015)

Los Angeles might think Roman Reigns is a Mexican and cheer him.


----------



## Darc (Mar 23, 2015)

ARE U TELLING ME LANA WON'T BE AT MANIA? OR WILL SHE RETURN AT MANIA AND BE ON CENAS SIDE? LOL


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 23, 2015)

No Lana


----------



## Sauce (Mar 23, 2015)

Swagger job to Rusev #1456


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 23, 2015)

Jack Swagger again.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)

Real American


----------



## Sauce (Mar 23, 2015)

We Want Lana chants. This is the end of Rusev's character.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 23, 2015)

We want Lana


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 23, 2015)

Those "We want Lana" chants.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 23, 2015)

Sauce said:


> We Want Lana chants. This is the end of Rusev's character.



Nope.

Sunday.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 23, 2015)

Rusev is complete shit without his streak and without Lana.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)

We do want Lana


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 23, 2015)

Rusev stealing Stan Hansen's lariat


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)

Swagger busted open?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 23, 2015)

So Biff Tannen loses to Rusev again.  And Cena to the rescue.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)

Captain America


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Nope.
> 
> Sunday.



You mean tonight. 

EDIT: heel looking strong a week away from mania


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 23, 2015)

Cena's gonna win at Mania


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)

Cena hurdled the announce table


----------



## Sauce (Mar 23, 2015)

Cena practically threw himself over that table.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 23, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Cena's gonna win at Mania



Ghost doubting Steve Rogers won't overcome the odds.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 23, 2015)

When the audience is too busy chanting for your valet and not you. That's no good.

 Rusev standing tall so spoiler alert, Cena wins.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)

And thus ends Rusev's reign of terror after tonight


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 23, 2015)

Cena calling spots while in the clutch.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2015)

So the accolade becomes stronger on a table or something?


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)

Unless they are booking Rusev to be the next Taker (Streak at Mania)


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)

They don't want a doctor for Cena, they just want him off the table.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 23, 2015)

People STILL think Cena won't elevate Rusev like he did Wyatt last year?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 23, 2015)

Wanting to elevate an unover nerd like Rusev.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 23, 2015)

Rusev is in the same category as Umaga and ADR.

Manager was more over than the wrestler.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 23, 2015)

Yep, unfortunately.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 23, 2015)

Vince really wanting to relive that Hogan/Sheik match through Cena/Rusev.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 23, 2015)

Cole saying Cena will not be 100% at Mania.

Rusev's getting elevated on Sunday.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 23, 2015)

Last chance for Taker to show up.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 23, 2015)

What the fuck is this fat shit talking about?


----------



## Darc (Mar 23, 2015)

This has been an awful RAW b4 Mania. We need Taker here man at least to build his fucking match.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 23, 2015)

Wyatt has been talking to himself for weeks because Taker refuses to show up. Fucking one-sided feud.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 23, 2015)

So Wyatt taking Taker's theatrics.


----------



## Darc (Mar 23, 2015)

poor Bray, prolly gonna lose to old man Taker and be 0-2 at Manias


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 23, 2015)

Wyatt starting his own streak


----------



## Sauce (Mar 23, 2015)

Taker needs to lose this match and be inducted next year. Have Wyatt start a new streak this WM.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2015)

This would have been a good promo had Taker actually been part of this feud


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 23, 2015)

Wyatt needs the victory more but Santa Claus needs the paycheck.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 23, 2015)

bray just talking to himself has improved his promos


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2015)

Kayfabe forever dead


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 23, 2015)

Wyatt might lose at WM, but it would be awesome if he takes a tombstone then pops up via reverse crab walk soon after.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 23, 2015)

feel like fans would be mad if taker lost again tbh


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 23, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Taker needs to lose this match and be inducted next year. Have Wyatt start a new streak this WM.



He already got elevated by Cena.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2015)

Wyatt shouldn't lose. That would be dumb. He's already damaged enough by Cena. He needs to win to establish him as the new monster heel after Lesnar leaves.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 23, 2015)

If Wyatt loses, then Taker should put Sting over at WM32.

NASH.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 23, 2015)

Diesel, finally.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 23, 2015)

Kevin Nash into the Hall of Fame.  Another Kliq reunion.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 23, 2015)

"All the ladies wanted to be with Big Daddy Cool"

>show a bunch of straight up 3s


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2015)

They couldn't show more than 5 moves in Diesel's HoF promo


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2015)

Play = adjective


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 23, 2015)

Fuck Kevin Nash.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 23, 2015)

Zz to the eleventh power.  Muted that shit.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 23, 2015)

What the fuck. They're inducting Alejandra Blaze after she dumped the fucking Women's championship in the garbage


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 23, 2015)

The fuck is this. Why.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 23, 2015)

Nattie with meat in her mouth. 

D-Bry


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2015)

Nattie stress eating after getting squashed by torito


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2015)

Harper unover


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 23, 2015)

Nattie trying to be sexy.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 23, 2015)

And yes, I am this hard for the match.  Want ZIggler to win, don't care.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 23, 2015)

ChickenFriesAreBack is now trending.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 23, 2015)

Danielson with dem technical skillz.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)

Ambrose enjoying this match.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 23, 2015)

If this is a preview of what Dolph and Bryan wanted to do at WM to steal the show, I'm glad that match got cancelled.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Darc (Mar 23, 2015)

WHAT THE FUCK ARE THEY DOING


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2015)

Turd jobs


----------



## Sauce (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm so sorry they did this to you DBry.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 23, 2015)

Danielson jobs again.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 23, 2015)

This fucking build up


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2015)

But you know. Wait and see.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)

Mania preview here.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2015)

If Bryan looks any weaker he'll be Ryder


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 23, 2015)

Harper injured during this bullshit segment.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2015)

Network coming here in the Middle East. Something tells me it aint gonna be 9.99


----------



## Darc (Mar 23, 2015)

9.99 to increase terrorism with this shitty product


----------



## Sauce (Mar 23, 2015)

At this rate, the IC title going to elevate Daniel Bryan and not the other way around.


----------



## Legend (Mar 23, 2015)

B-Rock Lesnar


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)

Lesnar time.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 23, 2015)

BEAST


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)

Nice beard.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2015)

Darc said:


> 9.99 to increase terrorism with this shitty product



jimmies here love cena


----------



## Sauce (Mar 23, 2015)

Fuck, Brock is sporting the UFC beard.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2015)

Samoan Badass


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 23, 2015)

Brock with dat 5 o clock shadow. 



Sauce said:


> Fuck, Brock is sporting the UFC beard.



Reigns is dead.


----------



## Darc (Mar 23, 2015)

Lesnar needs to win


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 23, 2015)

Brock growing that beard.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Sauce (Mar 23, 2015)

Brock shocked at Heyman's promo skills.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2015)

Lesnar lookin at Heyman like wtf


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Darc (Mar 23, 2015)

Heyman is amazing lol


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 23, 2015)

Heyman saying Roman Reigns has to fuck Sable to beat Brock.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 23, 2015)

_Kick down your front door. Take your wife._

Loving this PG era.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 23, 2015)

Lesnar literally figuring out Heyman's rhetorical strategies on camera.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 23, 2015)

BABYGURL gonna get raped.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 23, 2015)

Lesnar looking at Heyman like "Alright dude, calm down." for a second there.  I chuckled.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 23, 2015)

damn brock going to the ufc confirmed

i see that beard


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)

If ya SMELLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Sauce (Mar 23, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> Lesnar looking at Heyman like "Alright dude, calm down." for a second there.  I chuckled.



I think he even said "Wow." Heyman is a god on that fucking microphone.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 23, 2015)

Roman gonna spear Brock and rebreak his rib right now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2015)

Still hiding BabyGurl's shitty mic work :ho


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 23, 2015)

Dem boos for BAYGURL.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 23, 2015)

Let's go Lesnar chants. Boos for Roman Reigns. Yes...Yes!


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)

Is it F-5 time?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2015)

WWE title relegated to IC title


----------



## Sauce (Mar 23, 2015)

What's with that gay lock up?

That was so fucking dumb.


----------



## Darc (Mar 23, 2015)

THAT'S IT? ARE U FUCKING SERIOUS? FUCK THIS COMPANY


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)

That's how they end the show?


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 23, 2015)

GOD FUCKING DAMN IT WWE


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 23, 2015)

THAT'S IT!?!?!?!!!!?!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 23, 2015)

THAT WAS FUCKING WEAK.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 23, 2015)

Go-home to Wrestlemania ends with a growly face tug of war.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 23, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Let's go Lesnar chants. Boos for Roman Reigns. Yes...Yes!



Seriously I still don't get the boos for Reigns. Yeah he isn't the choice for the fans but that is like booing the guy on the street because you have a beef with the boss.  A better reaction would be a "Fuck you vince" or something since Reigns has done nothing wrong.  Unless you think Reigns should go on live tv and say "Nope not going to fight at mania give it to Bryan." and then eat a future endeavor.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 23, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> Seriously I still don't get the boos for Reigns.



He's very mediocre and I"m being nice.


----------



## Legend (Mar 23, 2015)

Weak as ending to Raw


----------



## Sauce (Mar 23, 2015)

Glad to know I wasn't the only one insulted by that bullshit sent off. I might actually need to watch Smackdown this week.

I feel robbed.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 23, 2015)

Fans are chanting overrated / lets go lesnar.

This is your future face of your company Vince.

Sunday is gonna be fun.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 23, 2015)

WWE Network exclusive should be a live-action real-time sit-com of the two of them living together during WM week, clutching the belt and snarling at each other as they go to the gym, give interviews, go through airport security, etc.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 23, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> He's very mediocre and I"m being nice.



Again that isn't a reason to boo him if you don't like the product .  You turn on those who make the product.  You don't blame the front room guy if the office bosses are assholes.  You focus anger on the boss.  So yelling at vince better than hating at a guy who is just doing his job.  It makes no logical sense.  

(Seriously before anyone thinks I am a over the top reigns fans I actually want Cesaro in the main event.  But I won't target the wrong people for hate which none of them are the wrestlers themselves.)


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 23, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> Again that isn't a reason to boo him if you don't like the product .  You turn on those who make the product.  You don't blame the front room guy if the office bosses are assholes.  You focus anger on the boss.  So yelling at vince better than hating at a guy who is just doing his job.



But Vince isn't out of touch. He knows what we want.

A decade of John Cena.

Danielson becoming a jobber to jobbers.

And BABYGURL looking strong as fuck.

The only way to convince Vince is through his wallet.



Sauce said:


> Glad to know I wasn't the only one insulted by that bullshit sent off. I might actually need to watch Smackdown this week.
> 
> I feel robbed.



Like Brock will be on Smackdown.


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 23, 2015)

If Taker is in great shape, and Sting brings the same performance as his BFG 2007 one. This can be at least better than WM30.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## teddy (Mar 23, 2015)

So...a meh ending to the last raw leading to their biggest ppv? 


someone give me a recap of the good/lulzy parts so i can skip to those


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 23, 2015)

_WWE is taping matches for this week's SmackDown tonight after RAW due to the WrestleMania week schedule changes._


Fans not making Reigns look strong enough.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2015)

ted. said:


> So...a meh ending to the last raw leading to their biggest ppv?
> 
> 
> someone give me a recap of the good/lulzy parts so i can skip to those



don't bother.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 23, 2015)

First Smackdown spoiler:


*Spoiler*: __ 



>fans are leaving the arena.


----------



## teddy (Mar 23, 2015)

How the hell do they expect to retain subscribers with this build to their biggest ppv?


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 23, 2015)

Can't wait for Bruce Blitz to rant about this shitty ending.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 23, 2015)

You know what I just realized the WWE could have had at mania if they played their cards right?

Cena & Nikki (c) vs Punk (c) & AJ 
Winner take all championships


----------



## Sauce (Mar 23, 2015)

Brock has never looked so fucking weak.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 23, 2015)

_After tonight's WWE RAW went off the air in Los Angeles and the SmackDown tapings began, there was said to be a lot of confusion in the crowd because the tapings were not announced ahead of the time. Our correspondent noted that Jerry Lawler got a pop when he came out but fans started to leave once SmackDown began. He described the crowd as "dead" after that.

It was also noted by our correspondent that there was a huge negative reaction in the Staples Center to how RAW ended with Roman Reigns and WWE World Heavyweight Champion Brock Lesnar struggling for the title. That seems to be the general reaction among fans online also._


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 23, 2015)

I just noticed.

 It ended too fast/ No WWE logo, no camera angle showing the WrestleMania logo, no F5 or spear. They cut it early for certain.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 23, 2015)

If Smackdown is happening right now then Brock just might be on Smackdown.


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 24, 2015)

> Jeff Jarrett announced that Global Force Wrestling "is coming to Las Vegas." He included a ten-second hype video that noted they will be in Las Vegas "this summer." Follow him on Twitter at Twitter.com/realjeffjarrett.
> 
> Powell's POV: Jarrett has been rumored to be running television tapings in Vegas, so I assume that's what the tease is for. We'll let you know once additional details are released.



So everyone ready to jump to the GFW bandwagon?


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 24, 2015)

Sauce said:


> If Smackdown is happening right now then Brock just might be on Smackdown.



Must be nice to be an optimist.


----------



## Legend (Mar 24, 2015)

When did WWE start using LED lights on the apron like NXT does?


----------



## teddy (Mar 24, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> So everyone ready to jump to the GFW bandwagon?



Should be teasing a roster leak before i consider dipping my toes in that


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Totitos (Mar 24, 2015)

THAT'S MY PURSE


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 24, 2015)

khris said:


> First Smackdown spoiler:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



An obvious outcome after having your two top guys play tug of war with the championship.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 24, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Brock has never looked so fucking weak.



Already forgot the HHH feud? 

Everything between the first and last segments was pretty good. Steph killing the crowd dead after they were popping huge for Sting was such bullshit. And then to have a fucking tug o' war between two guys who should be trying to kill each other whenever they're in the same area is mind-numbingly awful.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 24, 2015)

Popped in for a bit because I saw Shadrep posted.

How ya been, mang? ...and whats this tug of war you're mentioning...?


----------



## teddy (Mar 24, 2015)

Shirker said:


> Popped in for a bit because I saw Shadrep posted.
> 
> How ya been, mang? ...and whats this tug of war you're mentioning...?



Reigns and Lesnar apparently had a tug-of-war to close out the last raw leading to mehnia



instead of...you know...fighting and attempting to make it seem personal, and make people give a shit about their match and the outcome


----------



## Kuya (Mar 24, 2015)

who the fuck had the idea to have tug of war between the hulking main eventers 

i mean... da fuq


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 24, 2015)

It's all good, bruh. Daily grind like usual. 

As for the tug 'o war, look at Juice's last post for the gif. Shit is so bad.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 24, 2015)

i leave for Wrestlemania in 2 days


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 24, 2015)

Why are ya so damn negative!? Just wait till the next batch of NXT guys come up....


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 24, 2015)

Dumb as fuuuuk booking.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm not sure what to make of Brock/Reigns,the match is horribly built, compare Batista vs HHH for WM 21 or Bret/Vince where the build up had you excited, this falls flat. Did the boos make him look strong?They need to resign Brock and salvage this, let Reigns beat Brock in a rematch months down the line, let him be built back from scratch or turn him into Authority's heel(he's WWE corporate avatar IRL so why not?).

And someone please get Stephanie off Tv, she cares only about putting herself over and the crowd does'nt want her.


----------



## Aries (Mar 24, 2015)

I have fought harder trying to find the end of the sticky tape than Lesnar/ Reigns struggling for the title


----------



## Shirker (Mar 24, 2015)

ted. said:


> Reigns and Lesnar apparently had a tug-of-war to close out the last raw leading to mehnia



Reigns confirmed 10 years old.
Lesnar re-confirmed 10 years old mentally.



Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> It's all good, bruh. Daily grind like usual.



Same here, generally.  Good ta see ya again in any case.



Tranquil Fury said:


> And someone please get Stephanie off Tv, she cares only about putting herself over and the crowd does'nt want her.



Meh, better heel than Trips. She's puts herself over in a way that at least makes her hateable in kayfabe. Triple H is just smug and can't keep to playing the bad guy unless he absolutely has to.

Regardless, what'd she do tonight to make you so mad? Was it something regarding Bryan again...?


----------



## Aries (Mar 24, 2015)

Snoop dogg ripping his shirt had more intensity then Roman/Brock tug o war. Terrible end. Somewhere out there big daddy cool diesel can rest assured someone will surpass him for worst title reign


----------



## Shirker (Mar 24, 2015)

I just hope Reigns' knees don't start mimicking him too....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 24, 2015)

ted. said:


> Reigns and Lesnar apparently had a tug-of-war to close out the last raw leading to mehnia
> 
> 
> 
> instead of...you know...fighting and attempting to make it seem personal, and make people give a shit about their match and the outcome



Lol, yeah this.   Two of the company's top bulls that's suppose to ooze machismo reduces to acting like pubescent girls fighting over an article of clothing.  Plus I've seen better fights over Black Friday sales than what I've see here.


----------



## teddy (Mar 24, 2015)

Ain't that the truth. seen enough blood feuds working retail to know when shit looks mighty tame


----------



## Aries (Mar 24, 2015)

The resemblance is uncanny shirker.  2 silent badass types with da looks who got over by being the "powerhouse" in a team where they had to be carried by their more talented team mate. 2 guys who vince had a hard on and ignored their more popular wrestler Bret/Bryan. Brock already looks like Bob backlund on steroids. History repeatin Itself


----------



## Shirker (Mar 24, 2015)

Aries said:


> The resemblance is uncanny shirker.  2 silent badass types with da looks who got over by being the "powerhouse" in a team where they had to be carried by their more talented team mate. 2 guys who vince had a hard on and ignored their more popular wrestler Bret/Bryan. Brock already looks like Bob backlund on steroids. History repeatin Itself




That's terrifying.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 24, 2015)

Aries said:


> The resemblance is uncanny shirker.  2 silent badass types with da looks who got over by being the "powerhouse" in a team where they had to be carried by their more talented team mate. 2 guys who vince had a hard on and ignored their more popular wrestler Bret/Bryan. Brock already looks like Bob backlund on steroids. History repeatin Itself



Heh, the sad thing is that Nash had a competing company to jump to when he wanted more money for his talent.  Where can Reigns go to when he decides he needs a bit more or when him being Vince/HHH's flavor of the month is up.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 24, 2015)

Bad quality but longer than original.


----------



## Shirker (Mar 24, 2015)

PlacidSanity said:


> Heh, the sad thing is that Nash had a competing company to jump to when he wanted more money for his talent.  Where can Reigns go to when he decides he needs a bit more or when him being Vince/HHH's flavor of the month is up.



"What's Roma the Victorious doing in the Impact Zone?!"


----------



## teddy (Mar 24, 2015)

"Belee....them?"


----------



## Aries (Mar 24, 2015)

Shirker said:


> That's terrifying.


There is one positive. Seth rollins is the pillpoppin HBK in this scenario. The sooner this company has Seth cash in the better. Sadly Reigns is going to null his cash in and surpass punks reign. what's even more terrifying is vince has done the impossible. Hes made fans want cena back in the main event scene...after all those years fans trying to take him out of it...



PlacidSanity said:


> Heh, the sad thing is that Nash had a competing company to jump to when he wanted more money for his talent.  Where can Reigns go to when he decides he needs a bit more or when him being Vince/HHH's flavor of the month is up.



There's always TNA

Wwe has been complacent with no competition. Vince is a stubborn man. He refused to change even in the middle of the 90s and only created the attitude era when he was almost out of buisness. Having no rival company is hurting wwe. Reigns push wont be dropped till baron Corbin gets called up and vince has a hard on for the Kevin Nash Roman reigns love child.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 24, 2015)

WHERE THE FUCK IS LANA?! 

i was gonna make a sign for her


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 24, 2015)

Shirker said:


> "What's Roma the Victorious doing in the Impact Zone?!"



 that sounds like a name he would have had were he in WWF in the 90s.



ted. said:


> "Belee....them?"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 24, 2015)

Kuya said:


> i leave for Wrestlemania in 2 days



Hey. You'll still have that smark crowd to stir up shit. Do us proud Kuya


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Sauce (Mar 24, 2015)

Lol, if they take Kuya's Lana sign away.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 24, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> But Vince isn't out of touch. He knows what we want.
> 
> A decade of John Cena.
> 
> ...



All of that I can agree with being bullshit.  I'm not trying to defend Roman being in the main event it is more there are better ways of doing things than hating on a guy for just doing his job.

Not buying Reigns merch good.
Going silent when he is out even better (A dead crowd > Hostile crowd IMO)
Having a fuck you vince chant going when live on raw.  That would be the best, it would not be able to be censored out and would hit his wallet even more once the sponsors start running because "not PG"
Also fans stop caring about silly promos and try to get more matches going.  Seriously a 3 hour raw of just fights would be perfect.  Only let Heyman talk if we need a promo. 


Now how to Salvage mania.

Firstly tell Roman and Brock to just fight.  Don't let it be pretty but make it look like the two are beating the living hell out of each other.
IF Brock is leaving have Heyman betray Brock and side with Roman, with something like it being planned since Rumble. (Even if not)
Have Seth cash in.  
Even IF Roman/Heyman don't join forces.  Have it so he chose that time because he wants to fuck over his old shield brothers more. Have Dean stretchured out of the IC ladder match and return on raw to beat down Seth because he couldn't live up to his stop Seth no matter what promise.  (Yeah I know continuity >>)

After that stop Roman talking.  Having him just come out, kick ass and leave.  

Outside of that have a damn build of other people *cough*Cesaro*cough*


----------



## Kenju (Mar 24, 2015)

DBry losing to Dolph again..


----------



## Sauce (Mar 24, 2015)

Kenju said:


> DBry losing to Dolph again..



It's good for Ziggler at least. By getting clean wins over Bryan, a former WWEWHC, it elevates Ziggler.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 24, 2015)

Ziggler beating Bryan is fine, both are over faces fans like. Bryan may win the IC belt which may lead to IC champ Bryan vs US champ Cena at Summerslam(Cena going over most likely but will be good in ring and crowd will be alive). Ziggler jobs a lot, he can afford to get a bone thrown his way.



> A decade of John Cena.



Cena had the look, mic skills, charisma, worked his ass to improve in ring, could play the crowd and did a shit ton of work to promote WWE outside. Cena was not the problem, reducing his charismatic character to generic good guy and stale booking were. Plus too much focus on him and less focus on others.


----------



## Kenju (Mar 24, 2015)

Sauce said:


> It's good for Ziggler at least. By getting clean wins over Bryan, a former WWEWHC, it elevates Ziggler.



it would have been fine if they just did it 
1-1
that way they could hype up a tiebreaker match and not keep up Bryan's singles losing streak


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 24, 2015)

> IF Brock is leaving have Heyman betray Brock and side with Roman,



They've teased Rollins and Heyman before, Rollins also clearly has more long time value so push him more as the top heel. Perfect way to cash in on Brock with Reigns weakening him and Heyman betraying Brock for Rollins.

Reigns needs to be a face version of Brock, you're right in that he should be quite, speak little, not be goofy face and kick more ass. You could also have Reigns align with Authority with Rollins joining Heyman, you'd get Paul Heyman guy Rollins vs Authority/WWE guy Reigns.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 24, 2015)

People still think the turd will have a payoff


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 24, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> They've teased Rollins and Heyman before, Rollins also clearly has more long time value so push him more as the top heel. Perfect way to cash in on Brock with Reigns weakening him and Heyman betraying Brock for Rollins.
> 
> Reigns needs to be a face version of Brock, you're right in that he should be quite, speak little, not be goofy face and kick more ass. You could also have Reigns align with Authority with Rollins joining Heyman, you'd get Paul Heyman guy Rollins vs Authority/WWE guy Reigns.



But then you'll have two heels with Rollins essentially playing the face roll through Heyman's popularity.  Plus the Authority is never going to go face, the fans are in the hate on boss phase and will not let go, unless a bigger heel pushed them face.   Only time that has happened with Vince was when Triple H went nuts on Vince or during the invasion.

Also Let's be honest no matter how good his promos are as a heel he will be cheered and also Rollins doesn't really need Heyman.  He can actually cut a promo.

Now if only they didn't treat J&J security like a joke and acknowledge they are both former champions and let them have a run at something good.  (I still shudder remembering Joey Mercury ladder bump when fighting the Hardy boyz).


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 24, 2015)

Ziggler beating Bryan on Raw is akin to Los Matadores winning a tag match against the champs on raw.  Don't be drama queens.

Aries: To note, Cena is not wanted back.  Ambrose, Bryan, Mizdown, Stardust, etc and so forth are wanted.  Don't lie to yourself unless the "they" you mean is the back office.

*resolved to fate*  I'm having people over for mania.  Someone please....pray for me and help me find pro wrestling to buffer my immune system for this ....special event.  





Superman said:


> Why are ya so damn negative!? Just wait till the next batch of NXT guys come up....


Oh ho...the performance center and NXT are _totally _best for business.


----------



## sparrowjack384 (Mar 24, 2015)

*Thanks for this post*

Thanks for this post... i am Waiting for this event and i am big fan of "wrestlemania 31".....


----------



## Kenju (Mar 24, 2015)

> Ziggler beating Bryan on Raw is akin to Los Matadores winning a tag match against the champs on raw. Don't be drama queens.



Except, you know, Bryan is important


----------



## Totitos (Mar 24, 2015)

So....did anyone watch Dragon Gate's Glorious Gate?


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 24, 2015)

Kenju said:


> it would have been fine if they just did it
> 1-1
> that way they could hype up a tiebreaker match and not keep up Bryan's singles losing streak



What singles losing streak? Dude beat Harper and Barrett in singles before the Ziggler match last night and the SD loss was as part of a gauntlet match.


----------



## Kenju (Mar 24, 2015)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> What singles losing streak? Dude beat Harper and Barrett in singles before the Ziggler match last night and the SD loss was as part of a gauntlet match.



ah yeah forgot about those, 
Still i wouldn't exactly put him 2 straight losses against the guy


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 24, 2015)

Did not see Dragon Gate, Totitos.  Enlighten us.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 24, 2015)

Kenju said:


> Except, you know, Bryan is important



Bryan was only important durin RTWM when fans rioted last time, they were content to make Bryan vs Sheamus, have him lose to Wyatt and not enter the RR. Then after his great story he got injured while feuding with lolKane. Ziggler was on fire even if he was Reigns' stand in, this should have been his year. 2015 should have been his year thanks to the build up as IC champ and feuding with Authority till Survivor series.

Ziggler has been around in WWE longer and has been pushed important at times too before being depushed. He's also insanely over. Him and Bryan are both upper mid carders to WWE. Important when they need a stand in during injuries of MEs and such.

Fans won't think less of Ziggler or Bryan for losing to one another, both bust their asses off in a match. Bryan lost one guantlet match prior where he had to face Harper before facing a fresh Ziggler in a competitive match.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 24, 2015)

Seriously, Austin beat Rock quite often but fans never thought of either as less. These are'nt squash matches, these are competitive matches between two fan favorites.

Ambrose lost two matches to Wyatt even, HHH/Vince do like him(and Wyatt). Being fair he's also meandering around mid card like Bryan, Ryback, Stardust and Ziggler.


----------



## Kenju (Mar 24, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Bryan was only important durin RTWM when fans rioted last time, they were content to make Bryan vs Sheamus, have him lose to Wyatt and not enter the RR. Then after his great story he got injured while feuding with lolKane. Ziggler was on fire even if he was Reigns' stand in, this should have been his year.
> 
> Ziggler has been around in WWE longer and has been pushed important at times too before being depushed. He's also insanely over. Him and Bryan are both upper mid carders to WWE. Important when they need a stand in during injuries of MEs and such.
> 
> Fans won't think less of Ziggler or Bryan for losing to one another, both bust their asses off in a match. Bryan lost one guantlet match prior where he had to face Harper before facing a fresh Ziggler in a competitive match.



That kind of importance is only by WWE's view, fans still view him as ''the most popular guy in the company that deserves to be in the main event'', more than Ziggler whose more recently been hanging around in the midcard and is pretty much solidified himself there.


> Seriously, Austin beat Rock quite often but fans never thought of either as less. These are'nt squash matches, these are competitive matches between two fan favorites.



the thing is, in terms of status i dont see Ziggler in Bryan;s league


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 24, 2015)

Fans also view Ziggler important so stop making things up to suit your perspective.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 24, 2015)

At this point Ambrose, Ziggler, Bryan, Mizdow and Ryback are the most over faces besides Cena or some part timer like Sting. Fans are'nt going to mind one of them over Bryan. Ambrose and Ziggler both got cheered in RR 2015, fans would have accepted either over Bryan as an alternative.

EDIT Not saying Bryan is'nt over but he's not treated as big as Reigns, Rollins, Wyatt and others, he's in the same boat as Ziggler or Ambrose currently. Last year was a special case, WWE never intended or wanted him higher.


----------



## Kenju (Mar 24, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Fans also view Ziggler important so stop making things up to suit your perspective.



I'm not, but more recently Bryan has been the contender for the title picture and seen more as likely to have a chance 
He just got out of a Main Event match to be a championship contender at the recent PPV,also the champion that didn't actually lose, so one would expect Bryan to not be apart of this intercontinental title picture


----------



## Kenju (Mar 24, 2015)

Then again Ziggler did have his big win at Survivor Series


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 24, 2015)

Ziggler aint as over as Bryan. pls stop


----------



## Kenju (Mar 24, 2015)

The Nikki vs Paige match was very nice, they need more of that


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 24, 2015)

Just without the bullshit keep the title on Mrs Cena ending.  The Bellas are leaving sooner or later.  Have them drop to title to Paige (or AJ) and let them have a long run.  Last thing we need is Charlotte come up and just get the title on the first raw after WM in a repeat for Paige.

It would have been best to have paige/AJ win on raw.  Have the WM match in which Mrs Cena and Mrs DAnielson vanish.  Charlotte comes up and starts a rivalry with both AJ and Paige leading to a triple threat matchup at the first of 2nd PPV.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 24, 2015)

I will say Ziggler is not as over as Bryan.  He gets the crowd invested, but mostly for his counter strikes.  I could see Bryan pull a Kota and make a match with a doll, Ziggler needs a person to work against.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 24, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> Ziggler beating Bryan on Raw is akin to Los Matadores winning a tag match against the champs on raw.  Don't be drama queens.
> 
> Aries: To note, Cena is not wanted back.  Ambrose, Bryan, Mizdown, Stardust, etc and so forth are wanted.  Don't lie to yourself unless the "they" you mean is the back office.
> 
> ...


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 24, 2015)

If the crowd could actually care for the main event, Lesnar/Reigns can be as good as Cena/HBK.


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 24, 2015)

> After last night’s tug of war on RAW, former WWE/WCW/TNA writer Vince Russo chimed in with his thoughts on Twitter. He wrote: “Three hour build-up all leading up to two men having a tug-o-war. No thanks . . . glad I watched Teen Mom premiere. WWE should be absolutely ashamed of themselves for going into WM with lame !@#$% finish. Starts & ends w/Vince. You’ve lost it, boss. Sorry. What would I book as main for Mania? Vince taking of his loafers, leaving them in the middle of the ring, and retiring.”



Russo is right, McMahon has lost it and needs to retire for good.

That tug-o-war was so out of character for both Reigns and Lesnar.


----------



## kenshinhimura (Mar 24, 2015)

Bray Wyatt mic skills are something else ,though him getting buried by taker makes him lose his credibility.


----------



## Kenju (Mar 24, 2015)

kenshinhimura said:


> Bray Wyatt mic skills are something else ,though him getting buried by taker makes him lose his credibility.



Nah, loses don't always mean burials
I've seen some guys lose a match and look better than when they started the match because of how  competitive it was and how strong/good they looked despite losing 
So it'll all come down to how he looks in the match
He's gotta be taking it atleast more than one Tombstone


----------



## Sauce (Mar 24, 2015)

Kenju said:


> The Nikki vs Paige match was very nice, they need more of that



Highly agree. I may be a Nikki mark but she was on point that night. Great ring work.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 24, 2015)

[S-A-F];53185602 said:
			
		

>



I hate myself for enjoying company in person as well.


----------



## Ulti (Mar 24, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]4r9XIVUtkoM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sauce (Mar 24, 2015)

Laycool vs. Bellas. WM32.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 24, 2015)

Kenju said:


> Then again Ziggler did have his big win at Survivor Series



That was originally suppose to be Reigns in that spot before he got injured.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 24, 2015)

Shame. It would have made him look so strong.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 24, 2015)

Bryan said in an interview that he wants to wrestle Nakamura at next year's Wrestlemania 

EDIT: wait......


----------



## teddy (Mar 24, 2015)

Don't tease me like that, bryan


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 24, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Russo is right, McMahon has lost it and needs to retire for good.
> 
> That tug-o-war was so out of character for both Reigns and Lesnar.



I must admit that was the most awful thing I have seen for any final segment on a final raw before mania.  I know they want to keep the chance of injury to a minimum but having them both throwing punches at each other would be infinitely better.   Maybe even tease Rollins watching with the briefcase backstage or on ramp.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 24, 2015)

- As a reminder, below are today's TV appearances for Roman Reigns:

* Roman Reigns on TBS's "CONAN," 11 p.m. ET/10 p.m. CT

* Roman Reigns on ReelzChannel's "TMZ Hollywood Sports," 6 p.m. ET/3 p.m. PT

* Roman Reigns on ESPN2's "Sportsnation," 3 p.m. ET



Babygurl gonna make it Reign on mainstream TV


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 24, 2015)

Bryan's interviewer compared Nakamura to Ambrose


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2015)

So what's going on in the wrestling world ?


----------



## Aries (Mar 24, 2015)

Can't wait for the main event


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 24, 2015)

Can't wait till the crowd shits on Reigns


----------



## Sauce (Mar 24, 2015)

Can't wait until Brock gives Reigns a crimson mask.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2015)

Crowd won't shit on Reigns.

It's time people accept Reigns is gonna be the face of the company.


Nothing anyone can do about it other than mess with ratings and money.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 24, 2015)

Everything is indicating that they will.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 24, 2015)

But, at the end of the day, he'll still be champion. I don't see Brock leaving WM with that championship. I see Rollins also making a play for the title on Sunday.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 24, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Crowd won't shit on Reigns.
> 
> It's time people accept Reigns is gonna be the face of the company.
> 
> ...



Mania crowds are usually 30-40% European. Ergo, football fans. Ergo, shitting on the product if they didn't like it. Add in the 30-40% American Smark crowds, and it's obvious Reigns will be shat on. Or maybe you missed that last 2-3 Manias?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2015)

Even if they do then what? Vince is a stubborn fool.


Nothing's changing his mind , Reigns will be champ.

Fans need to accept that and just ignore Reigns in general.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2015)

khris said:


> Mania crowds are usually 30-40% European. Ergo, football fans. Ergo, shitting on the product if they didn't like it. Add in the 30-40% American Smark crowds, and it's obvious Reigns will be shat on. Or maybe you missed that last 2-3 Manias?



Yeah you're right. I'm probably tripping on them not shitting on Reigns. I kinda meant what's the point of it? Not like they'll be around all year shitting on him


----------



## teddy (Mar 24, 2015)

Reigns isn't going to be much of face of the company with these inconsistent/tepid reactions


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 24, 2015)

ted. said:


> Reigns isn't going to be much of face of the company with these inconsistent/tepid reactions



You mean like Cena?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2015)

ted. said:


> Reigns isn't going to be much of face of the company with these inconsistent/tepid reactions



well obviously it could turn bad for him not just on the smarks, but the Chena kids too.


It's just that I kinda gave up fighting this Reigns thing at Fast lane.

It's better to accept it and just ignore him.


----------



## teddy (Mar 24, 2015)

khris said:


> You mean like Cena?



I'm not sure sure if reigns can handle crowds like cena can either tbh tbf 



Dean Ambrose said:


> well obviously it could turn bad for him not just on the smarks, but the Chena kids too.
> 
> 
> It's just that I kinda gave up fighting this Reigns thing at Fast lane.
> ...



that might end up happening with this wonky asf booking. anyone with working ears can tell the dude isn't as over as his push would indicate


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2015)

ted. said:


> that might end up happening with this wonky asf booking. anyone with working ears can tell the dude isn't as over as his push would indicate



Well it's more like they're going about it the wrong way that they're hoping people change their minds so they don't feel stupid about the push.


----------



## Ulti (Mar 24, 2015)

creative meeting in progress


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 24, 2015)

New shit, bebes.


----------



## teddy (Mar 24, 2015)

Tfw yet another promotion with less resources can pump out a better looking belt than the dubba dubba e


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 24, 2015)

Heh, Sports Center is going to have Brock on and Sports Nation is currently going to have Reigns on right now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 24, 2015)

Lol well that was interesting.   So Heyman interrupts the segment before Reigns can test how hard he punches.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 24, 2015)

> Michelle Beadle interviewed WWE World Heavyweight Champion Brock Lesnar on ESPN Sportscenter today.
> 
> Lesnar revealed that he will be staying with WWE and that he re-signed with the company last night. He noted that it was an offer that he couldn't refuse. He said that his legacy in the Octagon is over, but his professional wrestling career is not.
> 
> Lesnar said that it was a very hard decision, and that while "the fighter inside of him wants to compete," but that he's an older caveman.



Mania just got interesting.


----------



## Aries (Mar 24, 2015)

after that tug of war vince had to throw brock all the money he could to get him to stay to save mania. Reigns is jobbing at mania to da beast


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 24, 2015)

Lesnar vs. Bryan not dead yet 



> * Beadle brought up the RAW ending with WWE World Heavyweight Champion Brock Lesnar, saying there seemed to be some tug-of-war going on. Reigns said there was "a little bit, yea" and said he wanted to make a statement that he will walk right in and do what nobody else does - take the title right off Brock Lesnar's shoulder and put it on his own. Reigns said that's his goal on Sunday.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 24, 2015)

They're showing Cena's first US championship win on the network. Oh. the foreshadowing.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 24, 2015)

khris said:


> Mania just got interesting.



Fuck. Brock may be retaining.


----------



## teddy (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 24, 2015)

> L*esnar said he couldn't refuse the offer that Vince McMahon made him at RAW* and wanted fans to know before Sunday's WrestleMania 31 event. Lesnar said he wants to leave WrestleMania with the title.
> 
> Lesnar also stated that his recent appearance at the UFC pay-per-view was not a negotiating tactic. He said he just wanted to feel the UFC atmosphere for one last time. He added that UFC President Dana White agrees with his decision.
> 
> Former WWE announcer Jonathan Coachman, who now works for ESPN, also interviewed Lesnar and asked how much fun Lesnar is going to have at WrestleMania. Lesnar said he always has fun and people who watch his matches also have fun. *Lesnar said he loves the pro wrestling business and hates the travel so this new deal is good for him.*



Oh shit. Babygurl might not Reign no more.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 24, 2015)

Feel a hell of a lot better flying cross country to watch the big show (not the wrestler) in person now. I'll be going to the Raw the night after Mania too. It's so fucking on, now. This excites me more than pretty much every storyline they've got going, and they did actually, finally, get me excited for some of the matches. Lesnar re-signing adds much needed intrigue to _his _match, because now there's the distinct possibility that he could retain. Or Heyman betrays him. 

Also, the match-ups! Think of the match-ups! We can finally get the Bryan/Lesnar dream match, and there aren't many dream matches left (_first _person to say this wouldn't/couldn't be good because of Bryan's size gets an honest to God negative rep). We can see Lesnar work with Orton, or Ambrose, or Cesaro. Or Cena/Lesnar 5 or whatever (joking here). But it's the Bryan match that gets me a totally not-gay (read: very gay) wrestling boner.

Raw the next night will be so fucking good. Can't wait to hear some of the latest new chants and get the reactions to Reigns, Bryan, Cena, Lesnar, and others.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 24, 2015)

Brock is in such a comfortable position right now. The WWE title.Very limited appearances. Paul Heyman does all the talking.

Life is sweet.


----------



## teddy (Mar 24, 2015)

> TripleH: @BrockLesnar is a global attraction. Happy to have him re-sign a multi-year contract with @WWE . @espn @Michelle DBeadle


----------



## Sauce (Mar 24, 2015)

All signs are pointing to Reigns getting fucked up at WM.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 24, 2015)

Link removed

Not sure if posted yet.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 24, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Brock is in such a comfortable position right now. The WWE title.Very limited appearances. Paul Heyman does all the talking.
> 
> Life is sweet.



You know how Lensar came up with such a sweet deal? It's because WWE desperately needs him. It's obvious that the minute he attended that UFC event and people knew that Reigns was going to win WWE panicked because all suspense has been drained from that match. Now there's at least a tiny bit chance that Lesnar might retain which will do wonders to the match on suspense levels cuz obviously it's gonna suck on the technical and psychological front.

That's why WWE wasted no time in breaking the news and just on the verge of the mania weekend as well. Just to get them extra late buys and subscriptions. 

Now hopefully WWE learns from this and elevate their full time roster instead of burying them. 

LEL, WHO AM I KIDDING?


----------



## teddy (Mar 24, 2015)

Definitely lends a little credence to what metsfan said too


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 24, 2015)

reposting due to relevancy 

[YOUTUBE]HNM04qtql28[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cromer (Mar 24, 2015)

What a lovely fucking belt. Gut reaction is it's the best-looking belt in wrestling today.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 24, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> Link removed
> 
> Not sure if posted yet.



Lol Frank Mir...that potential moneyspinner of a rubber match down the drain. 

Tis a pity though. Wanted to see Lesnar-Mir 3 and or Lesnar-Hunt.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 24, 2015)

Going back over last night's pages...



Still baffled that anyone can believe they have any kind of taste or judgment and hate Sting's WWE theme. It's the Jim Johnstoniest theme Johnston has ever made. It's his epitaph as he moves aside for those new fuckers.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 24, 2015)

_"I work part time with full time pay. Which every body wants but you can't have. Just me"
_

Needs more lines like this. Smug Lesnar is best Lesnar, see his smug grin vs Cena at SS.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 24, 2015)

*peaks at new developments, shakes head*


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 24, 2015)

A Zack Ryder can't talk shit about other people tastes. 

More importantly.



BABYGURL is done.


----------



## Kenju (Mar 24, 2015)

He said he's looking forward to working with Bryan
*the dream is alive!*


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2015)

Brock is staying at the E?

I thought he was gone after this


----------



## Kenju (Mar 24, 2015)

Reigns gonna get WRECKED


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 24, 2015)

Soon.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Soon.



don't toy with my emotions


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 24, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Brock is staying at the E?
> 
> I thought he was gone after this



Brock announced his retirement from MMA and Brock signed a multi-year deal with WWE. 

Lesnar has Vince by the grapefruits.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 24, 2015)

IF Lesnar retains, IMO, it has to be a clean win.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 24, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Brock announced his retirement from MMA and Brock signed a multi-year deal with WWE.
> 
> Lesnar has Vince by the grapefruits.



You know what? I'm glad Brock did this to Vince


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 24, 2015)

Now all we need to know is the terms of the contract.  I hope (though I really doubt) it means more Brock sightings.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 24, 2015)

Brock doesn't like the travel schedule so probably not.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 24, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Soon.


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 24, 2015)

Watch if might be Lesnar vs Bryan for IC title belt .

Need to elevate the prestige of the midcard belt .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 24, 2015)

IC title will be the one to slay the beast as he jobs to fucking miz and torito


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 24, 2015)

Brock signed for the same terms as the old contract.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 24, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Brock signed for the same terms as the old contract.



 Nice we get to continue to not see much of him! This is a victory for WWE.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 24, 2015)

Lesnar will break Punk's 434 day reign record and everyone will harp about how Lesnar is the longest reigning champion of the modern era and Punk will be never mentioned again.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 24, 2015)

FitzChivalry said:


> Feel a hell of a lot better flying cross country to watch the big show (not the wrestler) in person now. I'll be going to the Raw the night after Mania too. It's so fucking on, now. This excites me more than pretty much every storyline they've got going, and they did actually, finally, get me excited for some of the matches. Lesnar re-signing adds much needed intrigue to _his _match, because now there's the distinct possibility that he could retain. Or Heyman betrays him.
> 
> Also, the match-ups! Think of the match-ups! We can finally get the Bryan/Lesnar dream match, and there aren't many dream matches left (_first _person to say this wouldn't/couldn't be good because of Bryan's size gets an honest to God negative rep). We can see Lesnar work with Orton, or Ambrose, or Cesaro. Or Cena/Lesnar 5 or whatever (joking here). But it's the Bryan match that gets me a totally not-gay (read: very gay) wrestling boner.
> 
> Raw the next night will be so fucking good. Can't wait to hear some of the latest new chants and get the reactions to Reigns, Bryan, Cena, Lesnar, and others.



Where are you sitting?!

For mania I'm like in the last third of the entrance ramp towards the ring on the side the camera faces. 11th row.

For raw, I'm 6 rows behind where the Spanish announce table would be.

Holla if u wanna hop in with us and carpool!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 24, 2015)

> Brock staying with WWE for a few more years obviously opens the door for several high-profile feuds and the expected big babyface turn. Some are expecting Sunday's WrestleMania 31 event to see Lesnar as a super babyface against Reigns as a super heel, due in part to the crowd. A Lesnar babyface turn has reportedly been decided on within WWE since the first of the year.



WWE going back to the drawing board with babygurl


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 24, 2015)

Everyone will think Roman is cool after he turns heel.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 24, 2015)

I don't mind Brocks part time schedule
 It adds some special aura to him everytime he appears.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 24, 2015)

Now we can finally turn Reigns heel. 

Thank you Brock.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 24, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Lesnar will break Punk's 434 day reign record and everyone will harp about how Lesnar is the longest reigning champion of the modern era and Punk will be never mentioned again.



 Well...then at least Daniel Bryan, Dolph Ziggler, Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose will not be wasted....as if all of them will get a title shot...they are not big enough


 I mean Russev, Cena, and Ryback.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 24, 2015)

mfw dat samoan blood turns heel


----------



## Kuya (Mar 24, 2015)

Brock vs. Bryan or Sting at Summerslam maybe


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 24, 2015)

khris said:


> reposting due to relevancy
> 
> [YOUTUBE]HNM04qtql28[/YOUTUBE]



Probably nothing Reigns could do about it if Lesnar were so inclined.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 24, 2015)

IC champ Bryan vs. WWEWH champ Brock


----------



## Kuya (Mar 24, 2015)

Or triple threat champion match


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 24, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Lesnar will break Punk's 434 day reign record and everyone will harp about how Lesnar is the longest reigning champion of the modern era and Punk will be never mentioned again.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 24, 2015)

Ms. Jove said:


> Going back over last night's pages...
> 
> 
> 
> Still baffled that anyone can believe they have any kind of taste or judgment and hate Sting's WWE theme. It's the Jim Johnstoniest theme Johnston has ever made. It's his epitaph as he moves aside for those new fuckers.



You're right. Jim Johnston is very much the sound of WWE. When Sting debuted, I was a little bummed they didn't use his Starrcade '97 entrance music. One could argue it's iconic. Johnston's Sting theme did grow on me though.


Kuya said:


> Where are you sitting?!
> 
> For mania I'm like in the last third of the entrance ramp towards the ring on the side the camera faces. 11th row.
> 
> ...



Just caught this. You have better seats than I do. Think I'm in Row 220 or some shit like that for Raw. I remember being one of the first to buy as soon as it came available to the general public and just happily going for a nosebleed. Did it last year in NO and it was actually better than I thought it'd be. I'll be in the sea of people going towards the back, in Wrestlemania.

Carpooling might just interest me. My two pals I'm going fucked around and slacked on the Raw tickets, despite my insistence that it's going to be one of, like, four Raws _all year_ that'll be very good to great, and that rowdy international crowds chant and do whatever they want. So they might be doing other shit while I mosey on to Raw living the solo life.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 24, 2015)

Kuya said:


> IC champ Bryan vs. WWEWH champ Brock



At Summerslam or next years WM all the yes.  (As long as his neck is shown to be healthy and doesn't have to take a long ass time out because of it)


----------



## Sauce (Mar 24, 2015)

Brock vs. Bryan at SS is a big possibility.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 25, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Brock vs. Bryan at SS is a big possibility.



.....which SS? Summer Slam or Survivor Series? Can't just say SS.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 25, 2015)

Oh, Summerslam.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2015)

everyone's excited when Brock vs Reigns will become Cena vs Orton 2.0  in feud


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 25, 2015)

anybody like One Punch man?


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 25, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Everyone will think Roman is cool after he turns heel.



Almost everyone is cool when they're heels.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 25, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]xe6pS9Fgxu0[/YOUTUBE]

Some of Reigns and Heyman from Sportsnation.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 25, 2015)

Soooooo... Brock;'s gonna get the chance to squash Bryan like a bug like he was going to do at SummerSlam? Oh, the interwebs should be so much fun after that!


----------



## Aries (Mar 25, 2015)

Found this online, wwe security confiscating signs Bashing Roman reigns this past Monday. 


"I cut better promos then Roman Reigns"

Somewhere out there vince and Dunn were having tantrums over the crowd not making reigns look strong


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 25, 2015)

The stories from WM weekend will be interesting when they go after those signs.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 25, 2015)

The Lesnar/Cesaro dream is still alive .


----------



## Kuya (Mar 25, 2015)

[S-A-F];53191759 said:
			
		

> The stories from WM weekend will be interesting when they go after those signs.



i was gonna bring 4 signs, i guess i can't make a "Lana Del Bae" sign anymore


----------



## Kuya (Mar 25, 2015)

PlacidSanity said:


> [YOUTUBE]xe6pS9Fgxu0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Some of Reigns and Heyman from Sportsnation.



Reigns doesn't tailor his suits 

WTF, did he get a chubby samoan uncle's hand-me-downs or something?


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Mar 25, 2015)

Aries said:


> Found this online, wwe security confiscating signs Bashing Roman reigns this past Monday.
> 
> 
> "I cut better promos then Roman Reigns"
> ...



Maybe they just had issues with the improper grammar?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 25, 2015)

Disorder said:


> Maybe they just had issues with the improper grammar?



That's a great idea for a heel wrestler. 

The GrammaNazi


----------



## Sauce (Mar 25, 2015)

Just realized Brock vs. Reigns could be a reality in Extreme Rules.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 25, 2015)

Platinum said:


> The Lesnar/Cesaro dream is still alive .


Lesnar and real full timers that aren't WWE "projects" ==


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 25, 2015)

So I just filtered out roman, lesnar, brock, reigns, and cena from my reddit feed.  Feelsgood.mang

To wit about Monday....so is this why Cena does not come out to save people?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 25, 2015)

We're the only wrasslin forum you need anyways


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 25, 2015)

Kuya said:


> i was gonna bring 4 signs, i guess i can't make a "Lana Del Bae" sign anymore



They will take it from you and give you a bella sign instead.

Also remember not to dress as any former wrestlers.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 25, 2015)

Remember to dress in Swat attire to make Roman look strong.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 25, 2015)

Reigns is SWAT?  I thought he was a zombie, looking at those eyes mid match.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 25, 2015)

Platinum said:


> The Lesnar/Cesaro dream is still alive .



 Will Cesario survive the spring cleaning?


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 25, 2015)

khris said:


> We're the only wrasslin forum you need anyways



But...but... 


			
				Brazzers Contest said:
			
		

> Rules
> 
> 1.Submit a wrestling meme with the Brazzers logo on it
> 
> ...



I just don't get moments like this on an anime forum.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 25, 2015)

You want a free brazzers shirt? Am sure SAF has many. In all sizes too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 25, 2015)

Tho admittedly this one is funny


----------



## teddy (Mar 25, 2015)

Curt Hawkins Shoot said:
			
		

> "On July 28th, the PG era in the WWE began. Brian said that they were told this would take place in a meeting backstage before the Great American Bash. He recalls how Vince was speaking at a podium when Michael Tarver, who had been used sparingly at this point, asked a question to which Vince replied "excellent question Shelton." He then said everyone laughed and Vince could not figure out why.
> 
> He then recalls at the Bash, JBL and Cena had a brutal Parking Lot Brawl match that was taped the day prior and they showed the finish live and he was watching backstage on the monitor with Mark Henry who said "since when is murder PG." He said that he were all trying to figure out the rules at the time."


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 25, 2015)

So I just finnished watching last Friday's TNA....and man how entertaining it was from start to finish.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 25, 2015)

khris said:


> You want a free brazzers shirt? Am sure SAF has many. In all sizes too.



I actually do since I've been a loyal customer for 8 years tugging strong. 



ted. said:


>



Oh Vince and his casual racism and how could he forget how PG works?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 25, 2015)

I have gotten into Extreme Warfare Revenge...


----------



## kenshinhimura (Mar 25, 2015)

Wwe needs to utilize lesnar properly , i mean they pay him 5 million dollar for just appearing 5 or 6 times a year.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 25, 2015)

Superman said:


> So I just finnished watching last Friday's TNA....and man how entertaining it was from start to finish.


Thoughts??


----------



## Gunners (Mar 25, 2015)

kenshinhimura said:


> Wwe needs to utilize lesnar properly , i mean they pay him 5 million dollar for just appearing 5 or 6 times a year.



Which I don't like to be honest. It'd be better if they invested in the people putting on a good show on a regular basis.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 25, 2015)

[S-A-F];53194443 said:
			
		

> I actually do since I've been a loyal customer for 8 years tugging strong.




I was being serious.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 25, 2015)

[S-A-F];53194443 said:
			
		

> I actually do since I've been a loyal customer for 8 years tugging strong.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Vince and his casual racism and how could he forget how PG works?



Favorite pornstar?


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 25, 2015)

khris said:


> I was being serious.



Oh? I don't pay for porn but when there are free accounts posted for those sites I never pass them up if they work. 



Gibbs said:


> Favorite pornstar?



Right now its Siri.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 25, 2015)

I never said you did. 

They probably pay *you *to be their spokesperson


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 25, 2015)

Like I want a shirt used by SAF.  What am I doing here, trying to pin a father charge on the guy?  


ted. said:


>



"Tarver should've taken it as a compliment."   Fuck.  Off.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 25, 2015)

Reigns better be praying to God that he's saved now because this is hilarious. Lesnar returning completely flipped the script. Love it.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 25, 2015)

Word but PK probably knows more pornstar names than I do.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 25, 2015)

Lesnar's new contract seems to be for 3 years. 

Wow, this will be amazing.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Mar 25, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> To wit about Monday....so is this why Cena does not come out to save people?



Should already know by now that WWE faces only come out to save someone to either move a story forward or catch a beating. 



khris said:


> Tho admittedly this one is funny



I know it was Sting and he's a pro, but I'd have been on the floor laughing at that face when the camera panned back to me.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 25, 2015)

So when Reigns still wins at WM, will KN cry or just tell us to wait and see?


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 25, 2015)

Wasn't KN a Cena fan?  He'll be a fast convert to The Empire


----------



## Cromer (Mar 25, 2015)

At this point I know what my final title change for this thread will be.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 25, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> Wasn't KN a Cena fan?  He'll be a fast convert to The Empire





Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> So when Reigns still wins at WM, will KN cry or just tell us to wait and see?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 25, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> Wasn't KN a Cena fan?  He'll be a fast convert to The Empire



Cena's ok In my book, I don't hate him but I don't like his character, he's in the middle mostly because of his ringwork and the fact he works hard. 

As for Reigns, we already know what will happen to him so I'm not worried anymore. There's only 2 choices: 

1.) He beats Lesnar by going heel 
2.) Loses to Lesnar and gets pushed down the card

If it's anything else I'd be surprised because everyone knows he'll be booed out the building Sunday. I've been saying that Reigns will win and go heel the moment he won at the Royal Rumble. I was one of the first people on that.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 25, 2015)

Sure you were.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 25, 2015)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> I know it was Sting and he's a pro, but I'd have been on the floor laughing at that face when the camera panned back to me.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 25, 2015)

[S-A-F];53192913 said:
			
		

> They will take it from you and give you a bella sign instead.
> 
> Also remember not to dress as any former wrestlers.



I have a bam bam bigelow shirt, will they make me change?


----------



## Totitos (Mar 25, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I have gotten into Extreme Warfare Revenge...


I took Chikara from cult following to competing with WWE in my last playthrough. I ultimately ended up with an over saturated roster with plenty of people unhappy for not being used. Highlights from the game were cena putting himself on rehab for having a drug problem, okada with 90+ in every stat after months in developmental and Munenori Sawa/Chris Hero having a blood feud that end up with five "five stars" rated matches back to back. Confirming that Misawa's spirit lives inside Hero's gut. 

"HE SOLD FOR THE BIRD."


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 25, 2015)

Kuya said:


> I have a bam bam bigelow shirt, will they make me change?



I think you know they will. I have a better shirt for you to wear that won't get taken from you,


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 25, 2015)

That kid is too old to be wearing that Cena shit.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 25, 2015)

[S-A-F];53195867 said:
			
		

> I think you know they will. I have a better shirt for you to wear that won't get taken from you,



Don't forget they have 1000 John Cena shirts at each vendor at these events and only one or two shirts for anyone else.



> As for Reigns, we already know what will happen to him so I'm not worried anymore. There's only 2 choices:
> 
> 1.) He beats Lesnar by going heel
> 2.) Loses to Lesnar and gets pushed down the card
> ...



With Brock going face it's going to be double or triple turn territory at the main event.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 25, 2015)

For a two match card, tonight's NXT was pretty great.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 25, 2015)

Does anybody else enjoy saying Brock Lesner like Paul Heyman?


----------



## teddy (Mar 25, 2015)

This LU championship belt...so beautiful


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 25, 2015)

I just saw Reigns Snickers commercial.

Reigns is such a shitty actor.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 25, 2015)

Grab a Snickers. Belleeeee Dat


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 25, 2015)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Should already know by now that WWE faces only come out to save someone to either move a story forward or catch a beating.
> 
> 
> 
> I know it was Sting and he's a pro, but I'd have been on the floor laughing at that face when the camera panned back to me.



She holds the wood nice


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 25, 2015)

MetsFan is back and just said this





> I have been told that Brock Lesnar's contract is set for 3 years at $3 million a year. Brock is working a limited schedule during this new contract just like he was with his older contract.
> 
> The WWE championship match has been heavily discussed since Brock has confirmed to be staying with WWE. Writers have been working night and day with Vince, Triple H and their inner circle on possible outcomes for the match. I am being told that Vince is on board with the idea of having Brock retain the WWE title, Cena win the U.S. title and either Sheamus or Daniel Bryan winning the I.C. title. It is still not confirmed however what role if any Sheamus will play at WrestleMania.
> 
> ...


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 25, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> MetsFan is back and just said this



Luger was over in WCW.

[YOUTUBE]MEuQRggqU7A[/YOUTUBE]

Does ANYONE think Reigns will this reaction if he beats Brock at WM?

I was expecting Rusev to win this sunday, there goes his undefeated streak.

For SS, Cena vs Bryan vs Lesnar, with all titles on the line IMO.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 25, 2015)

If that's true, Brock may as well break Punk's record.

Unless Rollins doesn't cash in.



LordPerucho said:


> For SS, Cena vs Bryan vs Lesnar, with all titles on the line IMO.



Don't do drugs, kids.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 26, 2015)

I expect Rollins to lose that Cash in....to Burock....Les-ner


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 26, 2015)

> - WWE is going with John Cena vs. Rusev for the post-WrestleMania 31 United States Title feud and Daniel Bryan vs. Dolph Ziggler vs. Bad News Barrett for the post-WM Intercontinental Title feud. They are also planning a Bryan vs. Ziggler singles feud for after WrestleMania.
> 
> - Post-WrestleMania plans for the WWE World Heavyweight Title, if Roman Reigns defeats Brock Lesnar on Sunday, would be Reigns vs. Seth Rollins. As usual, plans are always subject to change but these look to be the three top title feuds coming out of WrestleMania 31.
> 
> - Senior WWE officials, including Stephanie McMahon and Triple H, have been making the rounds at top movie studios in Los Angeles this week.



Ok, so Cena might beat Rusev with a rollup, thus making his WM win a complete fluke, then Rusev uses his rematch clause and we get Cena vs Rusev III at the next PPV.

DB is gonna be used to elevate both Ziggler and BnB.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 26, 2015)

Still believing any bullshit from Metsfan.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 26, 2015)

Thinking Cena won't elevate Rusev into an AA  just like Wyatt last year. 

More than likely Rusev is tapping out Sunday. 

Espically since Cole said kayfabe Cena isn't 100% from the beating on Monday.

Got some odds to overcome.

Question. 

Who's the person who beat Umaga's and Great Khali streaks?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 26, 2015)

Rusev without Lana ain't worth shit anyway.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> For SS, Cena vs Bryan vs Lesnar, with all titles on the line IMO.





thank god it's just your opinion


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Question.
> 
> Who's the person who beat Umaga's and Great Khali streaks?



For TV/PPV Cena.  If I recall, it was reported that Kane beat Umaga vai pin at a house show before Cena was feuding with him.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2015)

Is this the Snickers commercial you guys are mentioning. 
[YOUTUBE]WAeepKLHuF8[/YOUTUBE]

Dammit, and it's one of my favorite candy bars I eat and this makes me not want to buy it.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 26, 2015)

That was very cringeworthy.


----------



## teddy (Mar 26, 2015)

Should've had a wimp stand in to express the hunger=anxiety aspect better 

better yet, they should've had brock close it out with this


----------



## Sauce (Mar 26, 2015)

WWE has a promo t-shirt of Heyman on sale at the shop. Heyman's god-like promo skills are finally being recognized. 

I still remember when Brock stepped back and looked at Heyman in awe on Monday night.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 26, 2015)

Damn, this episode of NXT is on some next level shit.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 26, 2015)

Rumors are bound Lesnar may retain, not holding my breathe or wanting it either, Rollins should cash in regardless but most likely Reigns will win and Rollins will try to cash in but fail till Summerslam or so when he cashes in properly.


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 26, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Thinking Cena won't elevate Rusev into an AA  just like Wyatt last year.
> 
> More than likely Rusev is tapping out Sunday.
> 
> ...



Taker ended Khalis streak.

What is clear is that Cena will win at WM(if WWE plans to extend the feud), there will no point of extending it if Rusev wins.



Dean Ambrose said:


> thank god it's just your opinion



It elevates both US and IC title, and the match would be awesome featuring 3 great workers.



Tranquil Fury said:


> Rumors are bound Lesnar may retain, not holding my breathe or wanting it either, Rollins should cash in regardless but most likely Reigns will win and Rollins will try to cash in but fail till Summerslam or so when he cashes in properly.



But Rollins can only use his briefcase until WM, unless typical WWE fashion they ignore it/forget it.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 26, 2015)

Cena wins at Mania LOL
Rusev feuds with Sheamus who eventually go after the US title again


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 26, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> But Rollins can only use his briefcase until WM, unless typical WWE fashion they ignore it/forget it.



He can use it until the next MITB PPV. The WM limit was back when they had MITB at WM.


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 26, 2015)

> Reigns had a message for his haters:
> 
> "I have a good bit of doubters and haters. Go ahead and irritate me and piss me off. Because when I'm in that mindset, I'm unstoppable."



Stay classy Roman.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 26, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Cena ended Khalis streak.



Fixed it for accuracy.

Khali beat Taker with a karate chop to the head.


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 26, 2015)

U forgot Khali had another match with Taker on smackdown and he lost


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 26, 2015)

I don't watch Fillerdown.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 26, 2015)

Back then it wasn't Fillerdown though.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 26, 2015)

Cena also beat Muhammad Hassan's streak too.


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 26, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> I don't watch Fillerdown.



Even when Bryan was the Top dog of the show?


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 26, 2015)

I watch those matches on Youtube/Dailymotion.

Most of smackdown are just reclips of what happened on RAW.


----------



## teddy (Mar 26, 2015)

> According to the Wrestling Observer Newsletter, the promotion is working on a major show that will be booked as “their version of WrestleMania” which will be called Ultimo Lucha. There are few details at this point, but I was told by one source they are still discussing all options, and that while actual pay-per-view isn’t happening at this point, it may end up being a two-hour or even three-hour show on El Rey.
> 
> Ultimo Lucha will take place at some point in early August.



gimme dat


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## Sauce (Mar 26, 2015)

Lucha picking up steam. 

 Next time Lucha is on I'll give it a try.


----------



## teddy (Mar 26, 2015)

LU has been picking up a lot of steam since aztec warfare. best booked weekly afaic


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 26, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Stay classy Roman.



And here is the problem roman is facing

On one hand you have people hating on him because he is being made to look like Cena which is essentially sucking up to the fans.

On the other you have same people hating on him for telling people that hate him to go fuck themselves like anyone would.

He's in a no win position.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 26, 2015)

> "PWInsider has learned that WWE Diva Eva Marie is slated to be the official host of the Hall of Fame"


----------



## HK-47 (Mar 26, 2015)

the man comes around


----------



## Sauce (Mar 26, 2015)

Eva Marie being elevated. About time.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 26, 2015)

All the cock sucking Eva Marie done is finally paying off.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 26, 2015)

khris said:


>



She must suck a mean dick.



Sauce said:


> Eva Marie being elevated. About time.


Elevated on a dick


----------



## Totitos (Mar 26, 2015)

khris said:


>



Could be worse. It could be rosa.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 26, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Eva Marie being elevated. About time.



Oh she was elevated 



> Roman Reigns recently spoke with Yahoo! Sports to promote his WWE World Heavyweight Title match at WrestleMania 31. The full interview is at this link. Reigns had a message for his haters:
> 
> "I have a good bit of doubters and haters. Go ahead and irritate me and piss me off. Because when I'm in that mindset, I'm unstoppable."



lern2PR


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 26, 2015)

Considering she can't wrestle


----------



## Ulti (Mar 26, 2015)

ted. said:


> gimme dat



If it's live it'll be interesting to see how their production value stacks up


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 26, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> And here is the problem roman is facing
> 
> On one hand you have people hating on him because he is being made to look like Cena which is essentially sucking up to the fans.
> 
> ...





> Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter
> 
> It's no secret that WWE's plan all along has been for Roman Reigns to capture the WWE World Heavyweight Title from Brock Lesnar at Sunday's WrestleMania 31. Whether Reigns is ready for the role and whether it will turn fans against him has become a major question.
> 
> ...



If Lesnar retains, I expect him to drop the title at Next Years WM.

Brock vs Rock II, obviously a Vince idea.


----------



## Totitos (Mar 26, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]utYfW_w4nK4[/YOUTUBE]

I found part of bill carr vs buxx belmar match I talked about days ago. Enjoy!


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 26, 2015)

Brock/ROck
Rock/Cena
Cena/Bryan

that's the progression folks


----------



## Kenju (Mar 26, 2015)

Lord have mercy....


----------



## Cromer (Mar 26, 2015)

Don't even know why people are having even a smidgen of doubt that Reigns is going over. He might turn heel, or Rollins might cash in afterwards, or even on Smarkamania, but it would be the wort mistake at this point not to have Reigns win. You just cannot fail on that first chase.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 26, 2015)

That butt padding in the shorts XD


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 26, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> And here is the problem roman is facing
> 
> On one hand you have people hating on him because he is being made to look like Cena which is essentially sucking up to the fans.
> 
> ...



No, he's hated because he's pushed too fast to the no 1 spot over people more ready and WWE's condescending attitude to those who are'nt supporting it. He did this before RR, saying that he's not doing anything wrong in ring and such then got boo'd at RR 2015 while gassed through the event. 

This is like Rock Maivia but no The Rock(yet). It's like pushing Lex Luger over Bret Hart because "looks".

He's in a no win position because he's not done anything to prove he deserves this push or put over others, WWE heavily protecting him because they know he's not as good as they try to force is telling.

He can prove his detractors wrong at WM, else the mix reactions or boos get worse for him.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 26, 2015)

Basically: Show don't tell

They keep saying he's "special" and "better than the roster" then not back it up.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 26, 2015)

CM Drunk doesn't deserve AJ Lee to be honest


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 26, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> CM Drunk doesn't deserve AJ Lee to be honest


Why?

Because you say so.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 26, 2015)

Smackdown is on in case anyone cares.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 26, 2015)

Just caught that last part of the match, but now I'm looking at Access and they're just doing promos for the WM card.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 26, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> CM Drunk doesn't deserve AJ Lee to be honest



Saltiest comment I've seen in a while.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> It elevates both US and IC title, and the match would be awesome featuring 3 great workers.



No it wouldn't.


Plus Cena vs Brock is already done  and people want Cena as far away from the heavyweight title as possible.


Brock vs DB is a fresh new match that has David vs Goliath written all over it.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 26, 2015)

Jesus Bryan

[youtube]-39W3SAU-BA[/youtube]

Wrestlers will feel bad just for hitting him now. :rofl


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 26, 2015)

PlacidSanity said:


> Just caught that last part of the match, but now I'm looking at Access and they're just doing promos for the WM card.



Typical clipshow SD! before WM.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 26, 2015)

AJ in the ring right now.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 26, 2015)

And so is Paige.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 26, 2015)

"At wrestlemania we cannot let the Kardashians win"


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 26, 2015)

PG went so out the window with this Divas segment.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 26, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> "At wrestlemania we cannot let the Kardashians win"



[youtube]QvB59287Svs[/youtube]
No need for SD


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Jesus Bryan
> 
> [youtube]-39W3SAU-BA[/youtube]
> 
> Wrestlers will feel bad just for hitting him now. :rofl



DB selling everyone in the match 


Why isn't he face of the company?


----------



## Sauce (Mar 26, 2015)

Bryan, the Messiah is going to be die for our sins.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 26, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> [youtube]QvB59287Svs[/youtube]
> No need for SD



Those are some shitty ass seats. I always wanted to go to a WWE live event but I would never fool myself into thinking I'm getting my money's worth from that seat.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Bryan, the Messiah is going to be die for our sins.





Another Owens incident


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 26, 2015)

8-Man tag match now.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 26, 2015)

So will Undertaker make an appearance tonight in person?


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 26, 2015)

So....you know how the tag match is on the mania pre show?  Well....so is the battle royal.  Surprised the IC match did not end up there.Guess fans will have enough break time with diva match and all the ads.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 26, 2015)

I wonder how the WM 32 logo will look like.


----------



## Totitos (Mar 26, 2015)

It's gonna be a snow cone logo.

Vince loves that shit dammit.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 26, 2015)

I want them to go back to the roman numerals. The logo for 31 was very appropriate  for the network launch.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 26, 2015)

Hoping Ultimo Lucha is in September/October. Then the year is pretty much filled.




Cromer said:


> Damn, this episode of NXT is on some next level shit.



Absolutely. No one else has watched? This was the first time ever that Owens and Balor have had a match, as far as I know, and they have them an entire half of an episode.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 26, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> So....you know how the tag match is on the mania pre show?  Well....so is the battle royal.  Surprised the IC match did not end up there.Guess fans will have enough break time with diva match and all the ads.



Wow even the andre battle royal?? yeah fillermania, gotta make room for for a snoop dogg performance or Wiz Khalifa.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## SAFFF (Mar 26, 2015)

Ms. Jove said:


> Hoping Ultimo Lucha is in September/October. Then the year is pretty much filled.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw it but I need to watch it again because my annoying uncle called talking about how he has a RV now and he's gonna turn it into a hoe house.  



Agmaster said:


> [youtube]QvB59287Svs[/youtube]
> No need for SD



Thanks. lol at the bellas trying to go hard on AJ.


----------



## Kenju (Mar 26, 2015)

Nah  Cena vs Bryan vs Lesnar, would be an incredible match

just that many belts on the line would be overkill


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 26, 2015)

Kenju said:


> Nah * Cena vs Bryan vs Lesnar*, would be an incredible match
> 
> just that many belts on the line would be overkill



....but we already saw that match....at the RR. You know....with someone who's neck isn't broken...yet


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2015)

Kenju said:


> Nah  Cena vs Bryan vs Lesnar, would be an incredible match



Involving Cena again just proves that you guys don't know jack squat.



that triple threat was made great because of Seth.


Not because of Cena.



You guys got fooled thinking Cena did anything different to make it a good match.


----------



## Kenju (Mar 26, 2015)

No I know very well how great Bryan vs Brock would, 
but I'm not such a fool to think Cena had no part in helping that triple threat


----------



## teddy (Mar 26, 2015)

Tell em' dean!


mah boi is the reason people are still talking about that match


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 26, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Involving Cena again just proves that you guys don't know jack squat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ted. said:


> Tell em' dean!
> 
> 
> mah boi is the reason people are still talking about that match



 Oh Please...it was because of...Burock...Lesner!


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 26, 2015)

Superman said:


> ....but we already saw that match....at the RR. You know....with someone who's neck isn't broken...yet



You do know Cena has a bad neck too, right?


----------



## teddy (Mar 26, 2015)

Superman said:


> Oh Please...it was because of...Burock...Lesner!



BUUUURAAWCK LESSSSSSNAR!!!!



...AND SETH ROLLINS BAYBAY


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 26, 2015)

Kenju said:


> No I know very well how great Bryan vs Brock would,
> but I'm not such a fool to think Cena had no part in helping that triple threat



then think about this.

Take away Seth, and you get SS Cena vs Brock followed by another match they had.

Both were terrible matches


----------



## EJ (Mar 26, 2015)

THe masochist thread is still strong and live.


----------



## Kenju (Mar 26, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> then think about this.
> 
> Take away Seth, and you get SS Cena vs Brock followed by another match they had.
> 
> Both were terrible matches



their first 2014 match was great because of the story that was told and the feat that was given having Brock squash the face of the company like no other. It wasn't meant to be ''competitive'' match.

I don't have my head far up Seth's ass to put all the glory on him. It was a group effort by all three guys. Would it not be as good with just those two? most likely, but credit has to be given to the roles that were played.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2015)

Kenju said:


> SS was great because of the story that was told and the feat that was given having Brock squash the face of the company like no other. It wasn't meant to be ''competitive'' match.
> 
> I don't have my head far up Seth's ass to put all the glory on him. It was a group effort by all three guys. Would it not be as good with just those two? most likely, but credit has to be given to the roles that were played.



You just said it, without Seth the match wouldn't be as good.


We saw Cena vs Brock twice by themselves. 


Yes the squash match was meant for story wise but it still sucked as a match.


The second match  didn't suck as much but it was a match to skip.


You add a high flying wrestler like Seth  who knows how to use wrestling psychology and it turned good.

You can pretend it was all three guys but it wasn't.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 27, 2015)

The NXT guy in the ARMBAR has been decided....



*Spoiler*: __ 





> WWE NXT
> ‏@WWENXT
> 
> .@HideoItami is going to @WrestleMania!! #AndreBattleRoyal
> ...


----------



## Kenju (Mar 27, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You just said it, without Seth the match wouldn't be as good.
> 
> 
> We saw Cena vs Brock twice by themselves.
> ...



It was because all three of them had certain skills that brought together synergy for that great match. There isn't 
Wrestler #27: Doesnt do good matches so = Sucks

Its
Wrestler #27: Strengths[BLANK]. Weaknesses[BLANK],

Seth was an important factor, but Cena and Lesnar know how to follow their roles well. That's why I'd be interested in seeing what would happen if you added Bryan with them


----------



## teddy (Mar 27, 2015)

Ms. Jove said:


> The NXT guy in the ARMBAR has been decided....



Holy shit...


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 27, 2015)

Kenju said:


> No I know very well how great Bryan vs Brock would,
> but I'm not such a fool to think Cena had no part in helping that triple threat



Maybe so, but if we want change we need to make sure as fans we say push more and more on not wanting Cena anywhere near the big matches.  His time is done, he needs to be pushed into JttS position, not be given all the big stories.



> *Spoiler*: _WWE NXT
> ‏@WWENXT_
> 
> 
> ...



I'm ok with this.


----------



## teddy (Mar 27, 2015)

And on a more serious note...



Nemesis said:


> Maybe so, but if we want change we need to make sure as fans we say push more and more on not wanting Cena anywhere near the big matches.  His time is done, he needs to be pushed into JttS position, not be given all the big stories.



i agree with this perspective. my head fiction has him being replaced with a well-booked cesaro if we're talking about triple threats that include bryan and brock

too sweet


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 27, 2015)

Cesaro in that triple threat is best for business.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 27, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> You do know Cena has a bad neck too, right?



 Juiceman I will victimize you. My statement is not wrong...all you have done is confirmed what I said.



ted. said:


> BUUUURAAWCK LESSSSSSNAR!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...AND SETH ROLLINS BAYBAY



No....I do not Belie dat.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 27, 2015)

Flow said:


> THe masochist thread is still strong and live.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 27, 2015)

ted. said:


> Holy shit...





Nemesis said:


> Maybe so, but if we want change we need to make sure as fans we say push more and more on not wanting Cena anywhere near the big matches.  His time is done, he needs to be pushed into JttS position, not be given all the big stories.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ok with this.




Now that they've moved it to the Pre-Show, there's no prestige to being on it at all, so you might as well give this guy some rub when you've got no pressure on it.


----------



## Kenju (Mar 27, 2015)

yeah i can agree with Cena away from the main event, I just thought the match would be good see but i dont expect it.

the fact the Royale is on the pre-show increases the channces of Mizdow winning


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 27, 2015)

alright, it's fully published, so I'm not tagging it.




Hideo beat Neville
Balor beat Breeze

Hideo fucking beat Balor.



Like I said... might as well give him a low stakes bit of success to remind everyone that he's still KENTA and important.


----------



## Kenju (Mar 27, 2015)

i must see the Neville vs Hideo


----------



## Totitos (Mar 27, 2015)

It'll be a thrill to watch him joining the body count of Big Show's snail rampage.


----------



## Aries (Mar 27, 2015)

Happy Hideo won then I realized the battle royal is in the pre show to make room for those concerts...


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 27, 2015)

I can't wait for the crazy pop and distinct entrance of Itami, Live on Wrestlemani....oh.


----------



## Aries (Mar 27, 2015)

I can't wait for John Cena to put over Russev at mania... over his shoulders and hits him with the AA to end the streak. Good Guy John wins it for the truth, justice and American way


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 27, 2015)

So much for the Andre battle royal's prestige. Then again they killed its prestige when they didn't go hard with Cesaro.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 27, 2015)

[S-A-F];53209513 said:
			
		

> So much for the Andre battle royal's prestige. Then again they killed its prestige when they didn't go hard with Cesaro.



Prestige?

This jobber battle royal is only here so everyone can get a paycheck for being on the Wrestlemania card.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 27, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Prestige?
> 
> This jobber battle royal is only here so everyone can get a paycheck for being on the Wrestlemania card.



bu..but...cesaro winning it was...!


----------



## Sauce (Mar 27, 2015)

I think where the problem starts is people assume that a superstar winning a "prestigious" royal makes him prestigious.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 27, 2015)

Well considering its pro wrestling, the guy better move on to something more otherwise it defeats the purpose of the prestigious thing ever existing if no one gets success from it.


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 27, 2015)

One to get excited for this Sundays WM:

Re-watching WM 17.

WM17 was a great PPV, it was mostly carried by the 2nd half of the show(Angle/Benoit, Shane vs Vince, TLC, HHH/Taker and Austin/Rock).

The first half of the show was nothing special.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 27, 2015)

The Wresltmania in 2001 I believe was the first mania I watched the whole show.

IIRC that was Rock vs Austin in a Submission/I quite match
it had TLC Ladder Title Tag Match Dudleys/Hardys/E & C


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 27, 2015)

My first WM was WM15.

This sundays WM can be great despite the shitty build up.

It will be up to Taker, Sting and Reigns to put up great performances. I would have the Ladder match in the 2nd hour of the show IMO. Give them at least 15 mins and it can steal the show.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 27, 2015)

First Mania was Warrior squashing Mr. Levesque :ho


----------



## Sauce (Mar 27, 2015)

khris said:


> First Mania was Warrior squashing Mr. Levesque :ho



Chill, I'll never forget how quick homeboy popped up after HHH pedigreed him.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 27, 2015)

My first WM was 4 or 5 on a tape. I didn't get to watch a live one until like WM18. My parents didn't like ordering PPVs.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2015)

so you guys are gonna snack and watch WM on Sunday?


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 27, 2015)

My first Mania I saw was WM13.

Dat Austin/Bret match.

Dat double turn.

Dat psychology.


----------



## teddy (Mar 27, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> so you guys are gonna snack and watch WM on Sunday?



I'm just going to give it the raw treatment and wait until the whole thing is uploaded on watchwrestling. 


plus i'll be watch the walking dead season finale with muh roomies


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 27, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> My first Mania I saw was WM13.
> 
> Dat Austin/Bret match.
> 
> ...



Still my BOAT GOAT match.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2015)

ted. said:


> I'm just going to give it the raw treatment and wait until the whole thing is uploaded on watchwrestling.
> 
> 
> plus i'll be watch the walking dead season finale with muh roomies



Walking Dead Season Finale > WM





I'll probably be working on my final projects and studying 

even though I have spring break


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 27, 2015)

This teasin aint healthy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2015)

Baylor doesn't need Heyman though


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 27, 2015)

khris said:


> This teasin aint healthy



Heyman also teased about the current NXT champion becoming a Heyman guy too.

Just the idea gives me wonderful pants feelings.


----------



## Totitos (Mar 27, 2015)

khris said:


> This teasin aint healthy



If this means Heyman carrying Finn on his shoulders like Fale did, count me in.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 27, 2015)

My first WM was WM27. I tuned in because of The Rock. The end.


----------



## teddy (Mar 27, 2015)

khris said:


> This teasin aint healthy



            .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 27, 2015)

>My first WM was WM27

SauceBro, You're kidding right?


----------



## Totitos (Mar 27, 2015)

Sauce said:


> My first WM was WM27. I tuned in because of The Rock. The end.



I'm so sorry.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm lost, when did Heyman become a WWE title ? Why is he being passed around so much lately?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 27, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'm lost, when did Heyman become a WWE title ? Why is he being passed around so much lately?



And just like the WWE title he's been held by jobber midcarders like Ryback and Curtis Axel


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2015)

khris said:


> And just like the WWE title he's been held by jobber midcarders like Ryback and Curtis Axel



Makes you wonder if managers themselves are just a humanized version of belts


----------



## Totitos (Mar 27, 2015)

My first WM probably had to be 2000 or the one before that. That triangle ladder match for the tag team championships.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 27, 2015)

I wanted to see WM 2000 so bad but my parents were being doo doo heads.



Dean Ambrose said:


> so you guys are gonna snack and watch WM on Sunday?



Yes, probably going to have company. Although dude has expressed his apathy toward this WM so we'll see.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 27, 2015)

khris said:


> And just like the WWE title he's been held by jobber midcarders like Ryback and Curtis Axel



Don't forget this guy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 27, 2015)

It's sad that I only remember Heidenreich for raping Cole.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 27, 2015)

Didn't he also team with Animal to create a new LoD for like 2-3 months?

But on topic of first WM.  My first was 8, watched 9.  Then left wrestling for a few years because of the bullshit regarding 9s ending. (Which meant I missed 10) but came back in time for the whole Iron Man WM and basically stayed on since.


----------



## Totitos (Mar 27, 2015)

What was your reaction to Giant Gonzales vs Taker and Razor Ramon giving Backlund's his first ever pin on tv?


----------



## Ulti (Mar 27, 2015)

khris said:


> It's sad that I only remember Heidenreich for raping Cole.



[YOUTUBE]aEK80zqUXWQ[/YOUTUBE]

I remember when this was uploaded to pornhub


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 27, 2015)

khris said:


> It's sad that I only remember Heidenreich for raping Cole.



Tore that bitch apart.



Ulti said:


> [YOUTUBE]aEK80zqUXWQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I remember when this was uploaded to pornhub


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 27, 2015)

Don't know if this had been posted but it's Jon Gruden on the Andre the Giant Battle Royal. 

[YOUTUBE]ypYuCbURGwU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 27, 2015)

ted. said:


> I'm just going to give it the raw treatment and wait until the whole thing is uploaded on watchwrestling.



I'll be having people over.  I'll be making food and mixing drinks. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



*The Showoff *- 1/2 cup Pulpless OJ, 1/4-1/2 cup Clementine or Citrus Vodka, splash of lemon, at most a quarter cup of that orange Monster that's out. _Get's you going, doesn't slow you down, and leaves you with space and energy to keep the night doing _"Bring it on."


 

One of which has the network proper (i shake my head).  That Does mean we set up the network in the living room and I can focus my machine in my room on gaming once the IC match is over.


----------



## Ulti (Mar 27, 2015)

Make some D'lo Brownies

The kind that get you sky high


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 27, 2015)

[S-A-F];53211592 said:
			
		

> My first WM was 4 or 5 on a tape. I didn't get to watch a live one until like WM18. My parents didn't like ordering PPVs.





Why hasn't anyone questioned your age yet grandpa?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 27, 2015)

Agmaster and ted. 

This thread needs to be active even if Mania is poo


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 27, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


> Why hasn't anyone questioned your age yet grandpa?



When I saw WM 5 on tape it was already 1997.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 27, 2015)

What are you asking of us?  Complaining will be on point, our love is eternal.
[youtube]yto94Lge5_U[/youtube]

I just hope to find ROH shows during the weekend as well. 



Totitos said:


> What was your reaction to Giant Gonzales vs Taker and *Razor Ramon giving Backlund's his first ever pin on tv?*



Would be great....if the show built or explained that at all.  As it stands, state of your booking mate.  Razor musta been handing off party favors early on.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Mar 27, 2015)

Ah, talking about watching past Wrestlemanias.  My first WM that I watch was the tape of WM III, with the Streamboat vs Macho Man and Hogan vs Andre for the main event.  First live one I saw via PPV was at a relative house which was WM VII.  The other two were WM 14 and 15 at a friend's house when I was going to collage.  Had to help pay with the food but we played MK tournaments hours before the PPVs would start as pre-show entertainment.   Only live one that I went to was WM 17 when the venue came Houston.   Sat next to two guys that dresses exactly like the Dudly Boyz and I think pan to them for a sec but I don't know if it also got me cheering by them.


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 27, 2015)

khris said:


> Agmaster and ted.
> 
> This thread needs to be active even if Mania is poo



I honestly am excited for any match on the main card.  I don't care if it was a horrible build up to most of the matches. A few matches on this card could easily reach five star potential. IC Ladder match with daniel, dean, ziggler, maybe sheamus and wade barret should be over  thanks to mania crowd having a lot of fans from over seas. Sting vs HHH will be interesting because its stings first match. Undertaker vs Wyatt is interesting because we don't know if taker has lost it or not. Hate cena or not his matches are always great when it comes to big events. Orton vs Seth has been a slow great build up with no denying the match will be good. Brock resigning made the main event ten times interesting.


I'm feeling wavy. Today spring break started. Going to be drunk watching mania probably. Just good vibes all around for me. Nothing nobody says will change my mind other wise. I'm a stop taking mania's for granted. I've known a lot of people die recently so it made me realize I seen a shit ton of manias and never really grasped i could die one day and this could be my last mania.

just coolin and vibin and living


great vibes bro

stay wavy


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 27, 2015)

Totitos said:


> What was your reaction to Giant Gonzales vs Taker and Razor Ramon giving Backlund's his first ever pin on tv?



Why did you remind me on Gonzales vs Taker why I couldn't stand the match even as a 9 year old.  I remember him (not) Eliminating the undertaker in the royal rumble leading up to the match.  But egh the ending with the Chloroform just added to the reasons why even 9 year old me wanted out. 

As for Backlund vs Razor.  Outside of the rollup pin I was too young to know about what Backlund was, his long ass title run and all of that.  It really didn't click that was his first television pin till much much later.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 27, 2015)

lol past Manias.

My first Mania was the granddaddy of them all, on tape.

First live one was last year.

Likely to be the last for a while.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 27, 2015)

> Regarding why Daniel Bryan is in the WWE Intercontinental Title Ladder Match at WrestleMania 31 instead of the WWE World Heavyweight Title picture, it's not that WWE don't see him as a big part of the company or a top competitor, but one of the reasons is that there is still major concern over his health.
> 
> Bryan chose to undergo a unique form of rehabilitation for his injury last year and there is a strong fear within WWE that his injuries could become reoccurring issues due to the rehab he did. There's concern that the rehab Bryan chose is not a long-term permanent fix and just a short-term fix that could cause the problems to relapse.
> 
> ...



So they stick him in a ladder match. Genius


----------



## teddy (Mar 27, 2015)

khris said:


> Agmaster and ted.
> 
> This thread needs to be active even if Mania is poo



Man idk...might be too much poo for me


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 27, 2015)

ted. said:


> Man idk...might be too much poo for me



It's okay, it's just like SCAT porn. Only worse.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 27, 2015)

khris said:


> So they stick him in a ladder match. Genius



You do realise that just because he is in the match doesn't mean he will be taking the big bumps.  He could spend most of the match on the outside, do a few things in the ring, get thrown out and they start over with two others.  The ladder match can actually be the safest high profile match for him right now.


----------



## EJ (Mar 27, 2015)

The same WWE that persuaded CM Punk to wrestle with a staph infection is 'concerned' about Bryan's health.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 27, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> You do realise that just because he is in the match doesn't mean he will be taking the big bumps.  He could spend most of the match on the outside, do a few things in the ring, get thrown out and they start over with two others.  The ladder match can actually be the safest high profile match for him right now.



Nemesis, I don't usually question your logic, even when I disagree with you. Because it's mostly on point. But do you really think Bryan is gonna play it safe in a ladder match after being shafted out of a ME spot? 

He keeps saying in interviews how he plans to steal the show. And how he wants people to talk about the ladder match instead of Taker, Lesnar, Cena, and Reigns. That's not the words of a guy that'll play it safe. He'll most likely kill himself to prove himself *AGAIN*.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 27, 2015)

khris said:


> It's okay, it's just like SCAT porn. Only worse.



Pearls before swine.  I see you, and your work.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 27, 2015)

Listening to DBry on Jericho's podcast. 


Guy is insane. I'm literally fearful for his life right now.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 27, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Saltiest comment I've seen in a while.





The Juice Man said:


> Why?
> 
> Because you say so.



she shouldn't be dating some fat loser whose going to get his ass kick in the UFC


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 27, 2015)

khris said:


> Nemesis, I don't usually question your logic, even when I disagree with you. Because it's mostly on point. But do you really think Bryan is gonna play it safe in a ladder match after being shafted out of a ME spot?
> 
> He keeps saying in interviews how he plans to steal the show. And how he wants people to talk about the ladder match instead of Taker, Lesnar, Cena, and Reigns. That's not the words of a guy that'll play it safe. He'll most likely kill himself to prove himself *AGAIN*.






Cromer said:


> Listening to DBry on Jericho's podcast.
> 
> 
> Guy is insane. I'm literally fearful for his life right now.



YOLO! go out like a G, Bryan.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 27, 2015)

I know how Huey feels. AJ is top tier waifu


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 27, 2015)

khris said:


> I know how Huey feels. AJ is top tier waifu



AJ is S class wifie material


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 27, 2015)

[S-A-F];53214881 said:
			
		

> YOLO! go out like a G, Bryan.



Considering the many similarities people have pointed to Benoit. This sentence makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 27, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> she shouldn't be dating the longest reigning champion in the modern era.



The butthurt is strong in this post.

Especially over a chick that looks like jailbait.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 27, 2015)

Bryan should take his talents to the UFC and show Vince how small guys kick ass


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 27, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> The butthurt is strong in this post.
> 
> Especially over a chick that looks like jailbait.



>looks like jailbait
>wrestler
>plays video games

11/10 would marry


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 27, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> The butthurt is strong in this post.
> 
> Especially over a chick that look like jailbait.



I'm sorry if AJ isn't one of those stoner chick hipsters, Juice 

But then again she is married to one so I can understand why you're defending Drunk.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 27, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> I'm sorry if AJ isn't one of those stoner chick hipsters, Juice



I'm sorry I like women that don't have the figure of a 13 year old boy.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 27, 2015)

AJailbait does need to eat more.



khris said:


> Considering the many similarities people have pointed to Benoit. This sentence makes me uncomfortable.



Gonna go out givin Brie the No Lock.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 27, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> I'm sorry I like women that don't have the figure of a 13 year old boy.



You prefer them to have a face of a corpse tho


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 27, 2015)

[S-A-F];53215072 said:
			
		

> AJailbait does need to eat more.



I'm not hating on AJ but you can't tell she's actually 27 years old by looking at her.



Nice Dynamite said:


> You prefer them to have a face of a corpse tho



If they look like Paige, then I LOVE Alternative chicks. 



This looks like a grown ass woman.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 27, 2015)

No that looks bonafide skin cancer if the sun ever hit her


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 27, 2015)

Both AJ and Paige are gorgeous. stahp it gaiz


----------



## Sauce (Mar 27, 2015)

C'mon , Juice.

This looks like a grown ass woman.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 27, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> No that looks bonafide skin cancer if the sun ever hit her



Paige only comes out at night.

Way past AJ Lee-chan's bedtime.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 27, 2015)

Sauce said:


> C'mon , Juice.
> 
> This looks like a grown ass woman.



And Sauce comes in to plug Carmella Bing Jr. :ho


----------



## Sauce (Mar 27, 2015)

khris said:


> And Sauce comes in to plug Carmella Bing Jr. :ho



I couldn't just let this opportunity go by.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 27, 2015)

That's a whole lot of plastic and silicone.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 27, 2015)

teddot, have you found scoh yet?  Just saw Puma beat Cage.  Dat title, bro.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 27, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Paige only comes out at night.
> 
> Way past AJ Lee-chan's bedtime.







khris said:


> And Sauce comes in to plug Carmella Bing Jr. :ho



looool you knew this would happen with the fighting over divas.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2015)

[S-A-F];53215072 said:
			
		

> Gonna go out givin Brie the No Lock.



He flying knee kicks Nikki to spare us of her atrocious talents too.

Good guy DB


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2015)

[S-A-F];53212014 said:
			
		

> Yes, probably going to have company. Although dude has expressed his apathy toward this WM so we'll see.



How about having a drinking contest?


Every time there's a segment to put Reigns over you take a shot


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 27, 2015)

khris said:


> Nemesis, I don't usually question your logic, even when I disagree with you. Because it's mostly on point. But do you really think Bryan is gonna play it safe in a ladder match after being shafted out of a ME spot?
> 
> He keeps saying in interviews how he plans to steal the show. And how he wants people to talk about the ladder match instead of Taker, Lesnar, Cena, and Reigns. That's not the words of a guy that'll play it safe. He'll most likely kill himself to prove himself *AGAIN*.



I'm trying to say (and I can be wrong like a few times) is that he can steal the show without needing to do the big ladder hits.  His in ring presence itself will be enough with his own moves.  But while it comes to ladder hits he can be on the offensive with them while others do the more risky giant falls of strikes to head/neck.

While with Brock it is simply a minimum of ten landings of his neck.  No matter how safe they are it is not going to do well for Bryan's neck.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 27, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> How about having a drinking contest?
> 
> 
> Every time there's a segment to put Reigns over you take a shot



I want to at least make it through the PPV before I have to call 911.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2015)

[S-A-F];53216071 said:
			
		

> I want to at least make it through the PPV before I have to call 911.



then how about this, if the crowd chants Die Roman Die, you take a big shot of of liquor or beer


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 27, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> How about having a drinking contest?
> 
> 
> Every time there's a segment to put Reigns over you take a shot



Good thing I'm like CM punk when it comes to alcohol.  I might be the only one alive at the end of the night.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 27, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> Good thing I'm like CM punk when it comes to alcohol.  I might be the only one alive at the end of the night.






I mean if WM doesn't kill you , the alcohol will


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 28, 2015)

Oh my god...are some of ya really trying to *KNOWINGLY* trick yourselves into getting excited about anything for this WM?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 28, 2015)

Here comes Superman scrooge trying to  ruin this thread's little jimmy Wrestlemania  Christmas


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 28, 2015)

I just want to see BABYGURL get booed out of California when Rock raises his hand again.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 28, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Here comes Superman scrooge trying to  ruin this thread's little jimmy Wrestlemania  Christmas



 Damn right Dean. I am part timing this thread with nothing but negativity. So when expectations are not met...fuck you.



The Juice Man said:


> I just want to see BABYGURL get booed out of California when Rock raises his hand again.



 Instead of getting booed how about absolutely no reaction...but then again...they paid alot for those tickets so...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 28, 2015)

Superman said:


> Damn right Dean. I am part timing this thread with nothing but negativity. So when expectations are not met...fuck you.



but just as you said, by not giving this thread a reaction you're not tuning in to the horrors of them watching the horrors of Mania


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 28, 2015)

I love how the fans now out there are trying to book WM.  They are putting it as roman loses. (Which ok may happen.) Then next night on raw attacks Lesnar.  Seth runs down and suddenly looks like that Roman and Seth are working together before Dean comes down the old triple power bomb and shield reunion.

Like these people are on some RVD level shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 28, 2015)

I get the feeling there will be disappointment and Roman wins at Mania


----------



## Sauce (Mar 28, 2015)

Expect the unexpected.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> I'm trying to say (and I can be wrong like a few times) is that he can steal the show without needing to do the big ladder hits.  His in ring presence itself will be enough with his own moves.  But while it comes to ladder hits he can be on the offensive with them while others do the more risky giant falls of strikes to head/neck.
> 
> While with Brock it is simply a minimum of ten landings of his neck.  No matter how safe they are it is not going to do well for Bryan's neck.



It's not about whether he needs to or not. Bryan goes all out all the time. He still does the flying headbutt FFS. 

Imagine him doing a flying headbutt of the ladder


----------



## Cromer (Mar 28, 2015)

"...and then you can have a wife with fake breasts..."

Stop burying the Deke


----------



## EJ (Mar 28, 2015)

DB should turn heel and take the IC championship. Have a long run with it challenging the midcard, then eventually losing it to Dean Ambrose in an amazing five star match


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 28, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> I love how the fans now out there are trying to book WM.  They are putting it as roman loses. (Which ok may happen.) Then next night on raw attacks Lesnar.  Seth runs down and suddenly looks like that Roman and Seth are working together before Dean comes down the old triple power bomb and shield reunion.
> 
> Like these people are on some RVD level shit.



They're already this high and its not even WM yet?



Dean Ambrose said:


> then how about this, if the crowd chants Die Roman Die, you take a big shot of of liquor or beer



I might mistake the ooooos for booos and fuck myself up by accident.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 28, 2015)

> Hideo Itami defeated Tyler Breeze in the opener after GTS. This was an awesome match, maybe it was just the setting but this was a lot better than their recent TV matches. The crowd was chanting for GTS early on and Itami went for it during the match, finally nailing it after a big corner dropkick. Itami got the win and was really fired up feeding off the crowd.









> Owens cuts a promo on Sami and then the fans after they give him* the "what?" treatment.*







*Tonight*


Mercury Rising 15

---EVOLVE Title / Open The Freedom Gate Title (Unification?) Match
Drew Galloway (c) vs. Johnny Gargano (c)


---Singles Match
AR Fox vs. PJ Black

----
Tag Team Match (Uhaa Nation Says Goodbye?)
Generation Next (Austin Aries & Roderick Strong) vs. Ricochet & Uhaa Nation



Wrestlecon Supershow 2015 is fucking bonkers (and not on iPPV...):



Tag Team Match
Rob Van Dam & Sabu vs. The Hardys (Jeff Hardy & Matt Hardy)





Six Man Tag Team Match
Jushin Thunder Liger, AR Fox, & Ricochet vs. Roderick Strong & The Addiction (Christopher Daniels & Kazarian)




Three Way Match
Aero Star vs. Andrew Everett vs. Jack Evans




Singles Match
ACH vs. John Hennigan


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 28, 2015)

ACH has been working with some really big names this past year or two.  I'm liking what I see.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 28, 2015)

Wrestlemania weekend! aka Jimmy weekend.

Time to jimmy it up!


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 28, 2015)

I knew KENTA would eventually be allowed to use the GTS just to stick it to Punk.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2015)

Only thing I am worried about is the CM Punk chants which could bury him. Maybe commentary should sell the fact that he invented it and not "that other guy".


----------



## Sauce (Mar 28, 2015)

Would the audience really do that though? Surely, they watch NXT and would want him to get over.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 28, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Would the audience really do that though? Surely, they watch NXT and would want him to get over.



Only marks who don't who KENTA is or don't watch NXT.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vu_7YTbwTqc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 28, 2015)

Meltzer: The Writers Have No Input on Lesnar/Reigns
_*
"The writers have zero to do with Brock vs. Reigns. It is all Vince. HHH may have some influence, but he'd be the only one because Vince is not taking input from anyone except him, and it's possible he'll listen to Heyman. Also, whatever his idea is, he's not telling ANYONE (except maybe HHH or if Dwayne' s involved, and I don't know if he is or not) as of today."*_

That would explain that shitty tug of war.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 28, 2015)

Yep Vince definitely would have done that shit in New Generation era.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 28, 2015)

Dat Uso/Rock/Roman Samoan heel stable


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Meltzer: The Writers Have No Input on Lesnar/Reigns
> _*
> "The writers have zero to do with Brock vs. Reigns. It is all Vince. HHH may have some influence, but he'd be the only one because Vince is not taking input from anyone except him, and it's possible he'll listen to Heyman. Also, whatever his idea is, he's not telling ANYONE (except maybe HHH or if Dwayne' s involved, and I don't know if he is or not) as of today."*_
> 
> That would explain that shitty tug of war.



I can't wait for that trainwreck


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 28, 2015)

Team Samoa


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 28, 2015)

Before I book an expensive room I won't even have had booked for 24 hours, are there any motherfuckers here in the San Jose /Santa Clara area willing to host me for a night? It would run Monday evening,  after Raw,  to, at the latest, noon time on Tuesday. Splitting with some guys as I was dead set in going to Raw, and they were dead set on driving 8 hours to visit San Diego. 

I promise to snore as loudly as possible and be out  of  your hair in two shakes of a lamb's tail. Hit up my PM's if this can be done. Might throw bit of cash one's way. HOLLA.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2015)

I am sorry if my jimminess is going to offend anyone, but I am streaming HoF tonight


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]w4D4O7jwFsU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 28, 2015)

khris said:


> I am sorry if my jimminess is going to offend anyone, but I am streaming HoF tonight



Because of your Jimminess I banish you out of this thread for ....

Screw it I'm gonna watch the HoF too.  It will be the first time though. (I just want to see how many snide remarks Hogan will put in towards Macho Man under the guise of compliment)


----------



## EJ (Mar 28, 2015)

Most likely not going to watch WM. I hope you all enjoy it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2015)

Last year's was pretty great. Hope they boo Nash.


----------



## Totitos (Mar 28, 2015)

Can Flair even pronounce Fujinami's name correctly?


----------



## Sauce (Mar 28, 2015)

khris said:


> I am sorry if my jimminess is going to offend anyone, but I am streaming HoF tonight



Let's do it.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 28, 2015)

So if Hogan, Hall and Nash all now have their own HoF inductions does that mean next year they'll just go and do NWO induction.

Or would that need so many rings for basically half the WCW lockerroom of the mid-late 90s.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 28, 2015)

Flow said:


> Most likely not going to watch WM. I hope you all enjoy it.



Flow sticking to his guns. 

I have no guns.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 28, 2015)

Flow is the only consistent person in this thread.

Sadly, it will hurt him.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 28, 2015)

I just want to see Savage inducted because he deserves it the most.

I'm definitely  turning it off when it's time for Diesel.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Mar 28, 2015)

I think they inducted Rikishi this year to make Nash's legacy look strong.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Let's do it.



That's all I need bruv


----------



## Cromer (Mar 28, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Flow is the only consistent person in this thread.
> 
> Sadly, it will hurt him.


>implying I'm not more consistent than Flow


----------



## Totitos (Mar 28, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> So if Hogan, Hall and Nash all now have their own HoF inductions does that mean next year they'll just go and do NWO induction.
> 
> Or would that need so many rings for basically half the WCW lockerroom of the mid-late 90s.



Virgil ever getting a hof ring :galaxyryoma


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 28, 2015)

khris said:


> I am sorry if my jimminess is going to offend anyone, but I am streaming HoF tonight




Anyone at home and has network should watch HOF.

Anyone just streaming should watch Mercury Rising.

Anyone actually in San Jose that goes to HOF instead of WC Supershow or Mercury Rising is the Jimmy of All Fucking Time. 


Anyone that goes to King of Indies instead of those two are Anti-Jimmy's.

Anyone that goes to Hoodslam is Beyond Jimmy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2015)

Renee, Paige, and Fox looking fine as fuck. 

EDIT: They made Jake Roberts put over Reigns


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2015)

Dayum. The Hitman's got taste.

EDIT: he mentioned Owen


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 28, 2015)

> *Stephanie Mcmahon*"philanthropy is the future of marketing, it's the way brands r going 2 win" -@biz Stone co-founder @twitter #WWEBPS



in other words, Steph admitting charity work is used for publicity and nothing else


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 28, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> So if Hogan, Hall and Nash all now have their own HoF inductions does that mean next year they'll just go and do NWO induction.
> 
> Or would that need so many rings for basically half the WCW lockerroom of the mid-late 90s.



Well why stop there? Why not induct Glacier into the HoF too...


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 28, 2015)

The HOF is on already?? damn.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2015)

The feels will be out of this world when Bryan inducts Connor


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 28, 2015)

again too bad that Steph went public how their charity is just for publicity 

so obviously the induction of Connor is just a cheap trick for the E


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> again too bad that Steph went public how their charity is just for publicity
> 
> so obviously the induction of Connor is just a cheap trick for the E



I am surprised that you're surprised


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 28, 2015)

khris said:


> I am surprised that you're surprised



no you don't get it.

It's obvious companies do this but you must be fucking brain dead to ever say it publicly .

Especially like tonight 


Cheapens the Connor HOF induction.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2015)

Maria Menounos to Big Show: "We want to see more of you"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> no you don't get it.
> 
> It's obvious companies do this but you must be fucking brain dead to ever say it publicly .
> 
> ...



WWE might use Connor's induction for whatever reason(which is known since forever). But the wrestlers and fans obviously care. 

Steph idiotically spilling the beans doesn't change that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 28, 2015)

khris said:


> WWE might use Connor's induction for whatever reason(which is known since forever). But the wrestlers and fans obviously care.
> 
> Steph idiotically spilling the beans doesn't change that.



I know but I am just pissed that they can't have any business sense whatsoever.


As the NF member Aries told me, HHH is the fucking voice of reason in that family now


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> *I know but I am just pissed that they can't have any business sense whatsoever.*
> 
> 
> As the NF member Aries told me, HHH is the fucking voice of reason in that family now



Guessed you missed the past 20+ years of WWE.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 28, 2015)

khris said:


> Guessed you missed the past 20+ years of WWE.



I'd like to believe they have SOME but alas they are dumb as fuck


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 28, 2015)

King having a young wife. Dude is a walking iconic stereotype of old pervert. 



Dean Ambrose said:


> no you don't get it.
> 
> It's obvious companies do this but you must be fucking brain dead to ever say it publicly .
> 
> ...



I think they try to see what they can get away with saying. Like they get off on getting away with it or its some type of inside game to see if anyone notices the outrageous things they say.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2015)

Simmons talks like he's still cutting promos form the WCW/ECW days


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2015)

Bold mentioning the charity work after Steph's fuck up


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 28, 2015)

Hogan's chick looks younger than his daughter.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2015)

Michael Hayes. PUT ROMAN OVER.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 28, 2015)

[S-A-F];53223189 said:
			
		

> I think they try to see what they can get away with saying. Like they get off on getting away with it or its some type of inside game to see if anyone notices the outrageous things they say.




I almost wish this was the case but Steph's known to be a dumbass 




khris said:


> Bold mentioning the charity work after Steph's fuck up





Messed up yo


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 28, 2015)

Putting Bray in a WWE Network commercial.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 28, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I almost wish this was the case but Steph's known to be a dumbass
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want to question how she can be that dumb.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2015)

That's not PG :ho

EDIT: Signs are already being confiscated


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2015)

Uso's got off from seeing their father's ass


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2015)

Still censoring the WWF


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 28, 2015)

Roman Reigns got booed just mentioning his name.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2015)

dem boos :ho

edit: Isn't Gangrel a porn director?


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 28, 2015)

khris said:


> Uso's got off from seeing their father's ass



At first they thought it was a fat chick until the camera panned up.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 28, 2015)

khris said:


> edit: Isn't Gangrel a porn director?



Yes.

And I heard Godfather owns a strip club.


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 28, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Roman Reigns got booed just mentioning his name.



A preview of what is gonna happen tomorrow.

.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 28, 2015)

I didn't know Nattie was inducting Medusa.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 28, 2015)

I hope they bury that bitch. Throwing  the title in the garbage.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2015)

Great speech.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 28, 2015)

Sauce said:


> I hope they bury that bitch. Throwing  the title in the garbage.



You know Eric Bischoff asked to do that right.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2015)

Steph pls....


----------



## Sauce (Mar 28, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> You know Eric Bischoff asked to do that right.



Like that matters, Juice.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 28, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Like that matters, Juice.



If your boss tells you to do something, you do it.

Or else you're unemployed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2015)

Daniel Bryan


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 28, 2015)

Still OverAsFuck.


----------



## Shozan (Mar 28, 2015)

SHIT! I just saw Chris Hero and the guy is huge, like 10 more kg and he's in Morishima range.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 28, 2015)

He's called Fat Hero for a reason.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 28, 2015)

This is tough trying to watch Connor's dad get through this speech. I don't think I could get through this if it happened to me.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 28, 2015)

Its even disturbing going by Steph's tweet.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 28, 2015)

PEOPLE POWER.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 28, 2015)

Why one of the bushwhackers look old as fuck compared to the other?


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 28, 2015)

I can't understand a word of what they're saying.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2015)

Plenty of ho's


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 28, 2015)

Finally time for Savage.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2015)

Nash to close the show


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 28, 2015)

khris said:


> Nash to close the show



I'm not watching that bullshit.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 28, 2015)

Yeah Hogan, fuck off so The Genius can induct his brother.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 28, 2015)

Glad, Lanny is accepting it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 28, 2015)

Lanny Poffo spitting fire with dem sick poems.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2015)

Had to knock down Bryan's chant


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 28, 2015)

Diesel is closing the show.

Well time to check on The Rock on SNL

See you fuckers Sunday.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2015)

Kliq Reunion #3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 28, 2015)

Shawn giving no fucks


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 29, 2015)

Got home and turned it on to see Nash deliver the most languid as fuck speech ever to close the HOF.

No one's ever beating the class of 2013.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 29, 2015)

Ms. Jove said:


> Got home and turned it on to see Nash deliver the most languid as fuck speech ever to close the HOF.



What did you expect from Big Lazy? 

Seriously, this fucker headline the same HOF class as Macho Man.

Bullshit.

EDIT: I was surprised Rikishi didn't name drop Scotty 2 Hotty or GrandMasta Sexy but made sure to name drop BABYGURL.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2015)

Next year should be Owen's year


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 29, 2015)

khris said:


> Next year should be Owen's year



Nope.

Owen's widow won't let it happen. 

In her eyes, WWE murdered Owen Hart.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 29, 2015)

[S-A-F];53223300 said:
			
		

> I want to question how she can be that dumb.



she's an airhead daughter


----------



## teddy (Mar 29, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> EDIT: I was surprised Rikishi didn't name drop Scotty 2 Hotty or GrandMasta Sexy but made sure to name drop BABYGURL.



Wait...you serious? he didn't give a shout out to Too Cool at all?

that group is the reason he got over in the first place 


what did he even talk about?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 29, 2015)

ted. said:


> Wait...you serious? he didn't give a shout out to Too Cool at all?
> 
> that group is the reason he got over in the first place
> 
> ...



 HOW TO MAKE REIGNS LOOK STRONK!


----------



## teddy (Mar 29, 2015)

How was too cool not even invited?


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 29, 2015)

All Rikishi talked about was the Samoans.

Scotty even tweeted this out.

Scotty 2 Hotty ‏_@TheScotty2Hotty

In Dec. 99, 3 guys that were pretty much obsolete in the wrestling biz came together and made each other. 1 apparently doesn't remember that_

Link removed


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 29, 2015)

How was Nash even main eventing HOF?


Why did Steph post such a stupid tweet?


the world may never know Ted


----------



## teddy (Mar 29, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> HOW TO MAKE REIGNS LOOK STRONK!



Maaaaan this don't have shit to do with reigns unless the dubba dubba e specifically told him to not even reference the impact they had on his career

like seriously...even shawn fucking michaels went out of his way to thank jannetty during his induction 


not cool, rikishi. not cool at all


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 29, 2015)

Lanny Poffo looks magnificent for a 60 year old.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 29, 2015)

ted. said:


> Maaaaan this don't have shit to do with reigns unless the dubba dubba e specifically told him to not even reference the impact they had on his career
> 
> like seriously...even shawn fucking michaels went out of his way to thank jannetty during his induction
> 
> ...




Don't judge him, he did it for the Rock!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 29, 2015)

Damn, Zbyszko is rambling endlessly but goddamn if it isn't more meaningful and encouraging than the last 12 months of salty Jim Ross' finger wagging at young people.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 29, 2015)

Spoiler Alert Jove.

You'll need Kleenex for the Warrior Award for Connor.


----------



## Totitos (Mar 29, 2015)

The combination of warrior's wife choking up for her husband, bryan remembering his dead father and connor's dad  struggling on his speech was too much for me. 



The Juice Man said:


> All Rikishi talked about was the Samoans.
> 
> Scotty even tweeted this out.
> 
> ...


MUH FAMILY HERITAGE. I hope they know how to control a fire cause scotty won't be saving them.


----------



## The Juice Man (Mar 29, 2015)

Medusa gave a damn good speech also.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 29, 2015)

Great stuff by Medusa. 


She right about how that moment had defined her career, but those matches with Bull Nakano were so fucking great, I hope those start getting recognized again.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 29, 2015)

Totitos said:


> The combination of warrior's wife choking up for her husband, bryan remembering his dead father and connor's dad  struggling on his speech was too much for me.
> 
> 
> MUH FAMILY HERITAGE. I hope they know how to control a fire cause scotty won't be saving them.



looool not sure why he snuffed Too Cool. The WORM was really fucking over.



Ms. Jove said:


> Great stuff by Medusa.
> 
> 
> She right about how that moment had defined her career, but those matches with Bull Nakano were so fucking great, I hope those start getting recognized again.



I noticed them on those 93 raws on the network. Didn't even know wwf had good women's wrestling like that at one point before the Victoria's and Molly's.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2015)

I actually thought Arnold's speech was good too. Short, sweet, and had a backstory to it. 



ted. said:


> Wait...you serious? he didn't give a shout out to Too Cool at all?
> 
> that group is the reason he got over in the first place
> 
> ...



SAMOAN HERITAGE  



The Juice Man said:


> All Rikishi talked about was the Samoans.
> 
> Scotty even tweeted this out.
> 
> ...



Yeah, that must've stung for Scotty



The Juice Man said:


> Nope.
> 
> Owen's widow won't let it happen.
> 
> In her eyes, WWE murdered Owen Hart.



Would be nice if Owen is remembered more than just the guy that had a tragic accident. He was actually a good wrestler.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2015)

Hey assholes chanting "What" at the #WWEHallOfFame….seriously shut the f**k up!!! Show some respect for the pioneers of this business!!!

— Chris Jericho (@IAmJericho) March 29, 2015


Congrats to all my friends & peers inducted into the #WWEHallOfFame tonight! And to all the hecklers....#SuckIt!
#ShowRespect #HowAreYa #BobbyBittman


Holy shit. Jericho went full-blown company kissass


----------



## Kenju (Mar 29, 2015)

He's right it's totally disrespectful to chant 'what' like a dumbass at a place like that


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2015)

Kenju said:


> He's right it's totally disrespectful to chant 'what' like a dumbass at a place like that



True. But the way he addresses it is no better.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 29, 2015)

It's rude but they paid money for their ticket. They can chant whatever they want.


----------



## Kenju (Mar 29, 2015)

Sauce said:


> It's rude but they paid money for their ticket. They can chant whatever they want.



That's always a bullshit excuse, this is a real event where they honor the lives of legends in the buisness, no one is playing heel/or face.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 29, 2015)

Okay, then that's a mistake on their part for making it into a live event. Next year to avoid things like this from happening they should make it invite only.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Mar 29, 2015)

Kenju said:


> That's always a bullshit excuse, this is a real event where they honor the lives of legends in the buisness, no one is playing heel/or face.



Yep. It's just as bad as heckling at a stand up comedy show. God forbid wrestling fans show some tact while the legends have their moment. Save your obnoxious what chants for the PPV.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 29, 2015)

Watching HOF now.

Damn, that booing of Roman Reigns was straight fucked up.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 29, 2015)

WWE begs for money from the lowest common  denominator of fans, consistently insulting those with taste or class.  I have no sympathy for their moments being ruined.


----------



## Kenju (Mar 29, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Okay, then that's a mistake on their part for making it into a live event. Next year to avoid things like this from happening they should make it invite only.



I don't know if someone can be totally blamed for expecting people to act like decent adults tho


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> WWE begs for money from the lowest common  denominator of fans, consistently insulting those with taste or class.  I have no sympathy for their moments being ruined.



Solid point as always dude. WWE treats wrestling as a second rate fake sport. It's no wonder it'll get second rate fake fans.

And why would the average dumbass care about these guys in this one night when it's all about the "entertainment" for the rest of year?


----------



## Sauce (Mar 29, 2015)

WWF censoring


----------



## Sauce (Mar 29, 2015)

Jesus Christ. Bruno's rambling.


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 29, 2015)

Well guys today is the day, This WM can be better than Last Years.

It will be up to Taker, Sting, and Reigns.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 29, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Well guys today is the day, This WM can be better than Last Years.
> 
> It will be up to Taker, Sting, and Reigns.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 29, 2015)

None of those men will make this WM good Perucho. But, okay. 

Looking forward to Brock Lesnar and his antics.


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 29, 2015)

Have Sting vs HHH being a No DQ match, so Sting gets to do his usual brawl in a crowd like in TNA and both men use baseball bat/Sledgehammer.

Taker looks in better shape than last year and knows he has to make up his WM 30 disappointing performance.

Better get a Sting/Taker moment tonight, It would be a memorable WM moment.

As for Reigns, book the match like Lesnar vs Cena SS 2014.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm glad they showed the clip of Medusa's stunt.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm glad they're burying her. This shit is good.


----------



## teddy (Mar 29, 2015)

Kenju said:


> That's always a bullshit excuse, this is a real event where they honor the lives of legends in the buisness, no one is playing heel/or face.



"What?" chants need to die period but yeah, i'm not down with dumbasses acting like...well...dumbasses during an event where no one is trying to an elicit a reaction from them


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 29, 2015)

If they did it on the Reigns/Lesnar match, then I wouldnt be a problem.

Wanna see the crowd do a mexican wave or an Ole Chant .

Even the divas match is gonna be good if they give it 10 mins(and let Nikki carry the bulk for the Bellas).


----------



## Sauce (Mar 29, 2015)

Medusa's speech was so fun and vibrant.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 29, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> If they did it on the Reigns/Lesnar match, then I wouldnt be a problem.
> 
> Wanna see the crowd do a mexican wave or an Ole Chant .
> 
> Even the divas match is gonna be good if they give it 10 mins(*and let Nikki carry the bulk for the Bellas)*.



You lose me one moment and win me the next.


----------



## Sauce (Mar 29, 2015)

Yes! She took the title out the trash! Yes, redemption!


----------



## Kenju (Mar 29, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Yes! She took the title out the trash! Yes, redemption!



I'm glad that happened, unlike most i wasn't cool with her being so proud of her stunt and wanted something to be given back


----------



## Sauce (Mar 29, 2015)

Yo, what the fuck. Why is one of the Bush Whackers young and the other old as shit.

I don't understand.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Mar 29, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Mhh6sG2zMvk[/YOUTUBE]

Fuck he was talented. I wonder what his career trajectory would have been like if they didn't slap that stupid momma's boy gimmick on him.


----------



## Cromer (Mar 29, 2015)

Gonna get my predictions in early so I don't forget about them :

 The New Day vs. Los Matadores vs. The Usos vs. Cesaro and Tyson Kidd (Tag Team Championship) 
Uppercats retain

Randy Orton vs. Seth Rollins

Orton wins

Paige and AJ Lee vs. the Bella Twins

PaiJ Lee win

 Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal 

Ryback

Intercontinental Championship Ladder match 

Ambrose wins (bonus Sheamus interference)

John Cena vs. Rusev (United States Championship) 

BRRRAPADOO

Bray Wyatt vs. Undertaker 

Wyatt goes over. 

Sting vs. Triple H 

CROWWINSLOL

Roman Reigns vs. Brock Lesnar (WWE World Heavyweight Championship)

ROMANREIGNSLOL (bonus: no cash in at Mania)


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 29, 2015)

Cesaro/Kidd
Orton
AJ/Paige
Hideo Itami
Bryan
Cena
Wyatt
Sting
Reigns


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Mar 29, 2015)

I just want Taker to win because that rambling fatass doesn't deserve the rub.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 29, 2015)

Kid/Cesaro
Ryback wins battle Royale
AJ/Paige Beat Mrs Cena and Mrs Danielson
Bryan wins IC title
Orton
Cenawinslol
Wyatt
Sting
Reigns (with double turn brought on by Heyman betrayal.  Cash in happens)


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 29, 2015)

This is the rare time I'm going to request this:


Could you guys spam this thread through so we can start the predictions onto one page?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 29, 2015)

Preferably, could we spam pictures of Aguaya as a final dedication?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Mar 29, 2015)

Roman Reigns is the best guys!


----------



## Sauce (Mar 29, 2015)

Shawn's speech was so great.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Nemesis (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Ms. Jove (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## Reznor (Mar 29, 2015)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

